# After over 20 years....LA finally gets an NFL team



## rightwinger

The new Los Angeles Chargers logo was officially revealed Thursday will still feature the same colors and portions of its famous lightning bolt used in San Diego, except with an L.A. twist sure to make Dodgers fans happy.




 




Unable to reach an agreement for a new stadium to keep the team in place, Chargers owner Dean Spanos announced Thursday that he will move the team to Los Angeles




Chargers debut new logo in addition to L.A. move


----------



## Tank

This is a good safe spot for you


----------



## Missourian

LA's had lotsa teams...history dictates they won't be there long.


----------



## Harry Dresden

well you cant call the 4-12 rams a team...but then the 5-11 chargers aint much better....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Missourian said:


> LA's had lotsa teams...history dictates they won't be there long.


football wise anyway....


----------



## antiquity

Two teams that have bounced back and forth out of Los Angles that haven't won a Super Bowl, were of course the Rams and the Chargers....The last Los Angles team to play in a Super Bowl was ....what .....the Raiders, 1984..... and won.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yeah I just heard it myself a few minutes ago.The writing was pretty much on the wall the last week for them.  I always said that if there was another team to join them it would be the chargers and recently on another thread said there was a 50/50 chance it would happen this year.

Dean Spanos is an idiot thinking any Charger fans will drive down from SD to  LA to   support them. The majority of  Charger fans that were polled in SD asking them if they would make the drive down there to support them most said they would not,and LA has no charger fans there at all.OC has only like 5% Charger fans.

Dean Spanos obviously does not care about having an empty stadium having what the Rams went through in st louis the majority of the time they were there all those years of half empty stadiums with the majority of fans being from the opposing team.same exact same thing will happen with the chargers there in LA.

Spanos is too stupid to understand that was WHY they left LA after their first year in existance was they could not compete with the Rams in attendance.

That year even though the Chargers went 8-4 and made it to the playoffs as far as to the AFC title game,they only averaged crowds of just over 11,000 where the Rams that same season even though they went 4-7-1,they averaged crowds of over 77,000 that season.

Here is an actual quote of the then owner of the chargers talking about that.

"The Rams were so popular in Los Angeles that the upstart Chargers chose to relocate to San Diego rather than attempt to compete with the immensely popular Rams. The Los Angeles Times put the Chargers plight as such: "Hilton [the Chargers owner at the time] quickly realized that taking on the Rams in L.A. was like beating his head against the wall."

Here is what I was talking about earlier of how there are no Charger fans in LA.
an LA times poll asked NFL fans who they wanted back the most and the Chargers were at the very bottom of their list between the Rams,Raiders,and Chargers.

Which NFL team would you like to see come to L.A.?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Missourian said:


> LA's had lotsa teams...history dictates they won't be there long.



History of the CHARGERS in LA dictates that for sure no doubt. I have said this a thousand times,LA is not like new york where it DOES work having two teams because they already have USC and UCLA to cheer for. Two teams in LA has never worked,NEVER will as idiot spanos will find out. The NFL righted a wrong bringing  the Rams back to LA where they belong now they just screwed it up all over again letting the Chargers join them.   Had it been the Rams and only the Rams it would have worked,now they have fucked things up ROYALLY.way to go NFL.you never learn from your mistakes.

Well they wont be able to go back to San Diego unfortunately when they bomb in LA because here is the thing that no one around here is aware of I am sure.

 After the Rams left LA in 95 for st louis and then the Oilers left Houston one year later in 96 for Memphis,the NFL came up with NFL relocation rules that make it much, much more difficult for teams to relocate to another city,one of them being that a team cannot leave a major market like LA for a smaller market like st louis anymore or go from a major one like Houston to Memphis.

The NFL networks were angry as hell about that back then when that happened because they lost big time money when that happened back then so they have guidelines in place now they did not have back then where they cannot go to a smaller market anymore.sucks for all the charger fans,they wont get their team back like the Ram fans in LA did.I feel really bad for them because of that.

Even if the chargers become superbowl contenders this year,nobody will show up. The one year the Chargers were in LA even though they went 8-4 and advanced in the playoffs to the AFC title game they only averaged crowds of just 11,000 where the Rams that same year had crowds over 77,000 even though they went just 4-8-1.That was why they moved to san diego cause they could not compete with the Rams in attendance.they  have passion for the Rams and only the Rams,not the chargers,not the raiders.

so when they bomb in attendance out there,they cant go to someplace like st louis,they would have to go to new york or england when the NFL expands there someday.lol

Dean Spanos will join those other evil bastards in hell who gave their fans the middle finger l as well.Bud Adams of the oilers,Bill Bidwell of the cardinals,Irsey of the colts,Al Davis of the Raiders and last but not least for sure,Georgia Frontiere of the Rams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the chargers playing in SD even if they win,it will be the same thing as if here in kansas city where it is chiefs country.Had the Rams not left for LA this past year and were moving and they came to kansas city and played in their stadium NOBODY would show up for those games even if they were winners because kansas city is CHIEFS country.

Long time Chiefs fans arfe not going to stop going to chiefs games all of a sudden and then go to Rams games instead just cause the Rams are winners.their team is the Chiefs and they wont switch.same thing with Ram fans out there.

as i said,two teams in LA has NEVER worked,never will.congrats NFL for proving the NFL is run by a bunch of idiots as always approving something like this. No surprise,the fact these morons were dumb enough to allow the Rams to leave LA in the first place at one time,

here in this link is a great article from back in 1960  on the chargers then owner talking about why he moved the team to SD cause he could not compete with the Rams in attendance despite  going 8-4 and making the playoffs and as far as the AFC title game and the Rams that same year just going 4-7-1.

Barron Hilton's Chargers turned short stay into long-term success
Hilton quickly realized that taking on the Rams in L.A. was like beating his head against the wall


----------



## yiostheoy

Los(t) Angeles is getting TWO NFL teams -- (1) Rams and (2) Chargers.

They both suck.

They will have a hard time selling tickets.

Thus they are both doomed.

If they cannot make money in L.A. they will need to go somewhere else -- probably back to San Diego and/or St. Louis.


----------



## yiostheoy

LA RAM FAN said:


> the chargers playing in SD even if they win,it will be the same thing as if here in kansas city where it is chiefs country.Had the Rams not left for LA this past year and were moving and they came to kansas city and played in their stadium NOBODY would show up for those games even if they were winners because kansas city is CHIEFS country.
> 
> Long time Chiefs fans arfe not going to stop going to chiefs games all of a sudden and then go to Rams games instead just cause the Rams are winners.their team is the Chiefs and they wont switch.same thing with Ram fans out there.
> 
> as i said,two teams in LA has NEVER worked,never will.congrats NFL for proving the NFL is run by a bunch of idiots as always approving something like this. No surprise,the fact these morons were dumb enough to allow the Rams to leave LA in the first place at one time,


KC has always been Chiefs country.  I doubt this will ever change.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yiostheoy said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the chargers playing in SD even if they win,it will be the same thing as if here in kansas city where it is chiefs country.Had the Rams not left for LA this past year and were moving and they came to kansas city and played in their stadium NOBODY would show up for those games even if they were winners because kansas city is CHIEFS country.
> 
> Long time Chiefs fans arfe not going to stop going to chiefs games all of a sudden and then go to Rams games instead just cause the Rams are winners.their team is the Chiefs and they wont switch.same thing with Ram fans out there.
> 
> as i said,two teams in LA has NEVER worked,never will.congrats NFL for proving the NFL is run by a bunch of idiots as always approving something like this. No surprise,the fact these morons were dumb enough to allow the Rams to leave LA in the first place at one time,
> 
> 
> 
> KC has always been Chiefs country.  I doubt this will ever change.
Click to expand...


uh as always,my post went over your head.


----------



## antiquity

The  Chargers will play in a stadium in Los Angles that has 30K seats....30K? WTF is wrong with both the Chargers and the NFL? Unless they charge $30 a beer they will be financially under before the end of the season. In fact LA Chargers fans will have to out of their mind to go to a stadium that only seats 30K over until a new stadium is built.


----------



## Harry Dresden

how about those rams?......lol....losers....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

On top of all that as well on the chargers playing in front of just 30,000 fans IF they get lucky,

"that is a major if,I would bet around 11,000 same as 1960 when they were there,"

 If they are afraid of what i been saying to be true that no Charger fans will show up to see games in LA "which has got to be the case since they are playing in such a small venue."   If the chargers are expecting small crowds there which appears to be the case,then WHY go into Inglewood in play in front of an 80,000 seat capacity?

they will go through the exact same thing the Rams did when they were in st louis the majority of their time there other than when Warner and Faulk were there and they were good which is play in front of a half empty stadium in Inglewood with the majority of the fans being from the opposing team and will only be lucky if they have more than 11,000 fans or so while in Stub Hub while waiting to move in with the Rams.

This is the NFL's most asinine thing they have done since allowing the Rams to leave LA 21 years ago.Jesus Christ.

a san diego fan said it best recently-Its  all about the fucking money.

Fuck you Dean Spanos and the NFL. Spanos can burn in hell with Georgia Frontier.Al Davis,and Robert Irsey. for me the Chargers dont exist anymore same as the Rams did not the past 21 years.


----------



## Papageorgio

Was listening to a SoCal station. 30,000 seats is pretty small, lots of Charger fans said they would make the drive to LA and watch the Chargers. Spanish is a terrible owner and San Diego sure didn't want them. The big TV cut will help the Chargers until they get into Inglewood.


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> The new Los Angeles Chargers logo was officially revealed Thursday will still feature the same colors and portions of its famous lightning bolt used in San Diego, except with an L.A. twist sure to make Dodgers fans happy.
> 
> View attachment 106411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unable to reach an agreement for a new stadium to keep the team in place, Chargers owner Dean Spanos announced Thursday that he will move the team to Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chargers debut new logo in addition to L.A. move



Looks like a gang logo.


----------



## Muhammed

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new Los Angeles Chargers logo was officially revealed Thursday will still feature the same colors and portions of its famous lightning bolt used in San Diego, except with an L.A. twist sure to make Dodgers fans happy.
> 
> View attachment 106411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unable to reach an agreement for a new stadium to keep the team in place, Chargers owner Dean Spanos announced Thursday that he will move the team to Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chargers debut new logo in addition to L.A. move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a gang logo.
Click to expand...

Blue & white = Crips.


----------



## Kat

Read about this this morning I think......or was it yesterday? lol Anyway, it was then that I realized I really do not care. Even a little.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This was a great speech given by San Diego mayor Kevin Faulkner in this video here.



“Dean Spanos made a bad decision and he will regret it,” said Faulconer
Faulconer said the Chargers wouldn’t find a fan base of equal caliber in Los Angeles.
Faulconer says Chargers will regret leaving San Diego


 He nailed it.He said it so well what i been saying that the Chargers will never get the fan support in LA they enjoyed for 55 years in SD.well done,good speech Kevin.   He said it so well when he said asshole Spanos and the Chargers will eventually regret moving the team out there same as Al Davis did. 

When the Raiders were there It was only thugs and gang members that embraced the Raiders out there in LA for the most part so they had half empty stadiums all the time.Because of that Davis eventually regretted the decision saying he missed the roar of the loud crowds in Oakland. Same will happen with spanos,he will regret leaving after seeing the small 10,000 or so fans show up in LA to see Charger games.

May you enjoy burning in hell spanos along with al davis and georgia frontiere.

there are tens of hundreds more Raider fans in LA than there are charger fans yet idiot spanos thinks they will all of a sudden change their loyalty to the raiders and come out and see the chargers or a lot of charger fans will drive to LA to see them? what a moron.

The Rams lost a fair portion of their fanbase when they moved out of LA to Anaheim which is only like a 30 minute drive. SD to LA is 2 hours yet he thinks they will show up? stupid ass moron indeed.


----------



## Jarlaxle

antiquity said:


> The  Chargers will play in a stadium in Los Angles that has 30K seats....30K? WTF is wrong with both the Chargers and the NFL? Unless they charge $30 a beer they will be financially under before the end of the season. In fact LA Chargers fans will have to out of their mind to go to a stadium that only seats 30K over until a new stadium is built.



The StubHub Center is temporary.  Starting the year after next, the Rams & Chargers will share the new 75,000-seat Hollywood Park Stadium.

I suspect one reason for leaving San Diego is they wanted to play somewhere other than Qualcomm Stadium, which is 50 year s old, one of the last concrete donuts.


----------



## Montrovant

And now it looks like the Raiders plan to get out of that area entirely.  Maybe in part there is concern about too many California teams?

Raiders to file relocation papers to move from Oakland to Vegas


----------



## Papageorgio

Muhammed said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new Los Angeles Chargers logo was officially revealed Thursday will still feature the same colors and portions of its famous lightning bolt used in San Diego, except with an L.A. twist sure to make Dodgers fans happy.
> 
> View attachment 106411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unable to reach an agreement for a new stadium to keep the team in place, Chargers owner Dean Spanos announced Thursday that he will move the team to Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chargers debut new logo in addition to L.A. move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a gang logo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blue & white = Crips.
Click to expand...


What gang is silver and black?


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> And now it looks like the Raiders plan to get out of that area entirely.  Maybe in part there is concern about too many California teams?
> 
> Raiders to file relocation papers to move from Oakland to Vegas



I'm still hoping Oakland will keep the Raiders however the signs are pointing for them to leave.


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now it looks like the Raiders plan to get out of that area entirely.  Maybe in part there is concern about too many California teams?
> 
> Raiders to file relocation papers to move from Oakland to Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still hoping Oakland will keep the Raiders however the signs are pointing for them to leave.
Click to expand...


The biggest problem with the Raiders moving to LV is the shady gambling crowd. I understand the money is already there for a new stadium but are the Raiders like the Chargers going to play in a small venue (35,500) until it is built? The lost revenue has to come from some place and I have a suspicion where.


----------



## Papageorgio

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now it looks like the Raiders plan to get out of that area entirely.  Maybe in part there is concern about too many California teams?
> 
> Raiders to file relocation papers to move from Oakland to Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still hoping Oakland will keep the Raiders however the signs are pointing for them to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest problem with the Raiders moving to LV is the shady gambling crowd. I understand the money is already there for a new stadium but are the Raiders like the Chargers going to play in a small venue (35,500) until it is built? The lost revenue has to come from some place and I have a suspicion where.
Click to expand...


The Raiders said they will stay in Oakland until the stadium is built, not seeing fans coming in droves to a team that is leaving.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I sure as hell have no sympathy for the fans in st louis who lost the Rams,they went and whined about having a team stolen from then by arizona and yet they went and did the same thing so it was great to get the last laugh on them

However my heart goes out to the all the charger fans,i feel very badly for them,they sure dont deserve this.Unlike st louis,THEY supported them and unlike st louis,they wont take just any team.if the NFL tries to bring another team that city it will fail.they had a love and passion for the chargers there that cant be replaced with another team.it wont work with them as it did with baltimore and the ravens.


----------



## mdk

The new head coach of the Rams is hot as Hell. Meow!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> The new head coach of the Rams is hot as Hell. Meow!



are you telling us you are gay?


----------



## mdk

LA RAM FAN said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new head coach of the Rams is hot as Hell. Meow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you telling us you are gay?
Click to expand...


I thought most people here were aware of that fact already. lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> And now it looks like the Raiders plan to get out of that area entirely.  Maybe in part there is concern about too many California teams?
> 
> Raiders to file relocation papers to move from Oakland to Vegas



a couple months ago i would have said you were nutty to fall for this media piece.Now though I dont put ANYTHING past the stupidity of the NFL and would not be surprised a bit.Allowing the Rams to leave LA 21 years ago was easily by far the most idiotic asinine thing they ever did.This comes in at second place. LA has only a few hundred charger fans there and san diego polled charger fans there asking them if they would drive up there to see them if they left and the majority said no and I tip my cap off to them for that.

Even if they become a superbowl contender they will have the same exact result the Raiders did when they were in LA.The year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,the same season they averaged crowds of just over 40,000 and the home opener for the next season,they only drew a small crowd of just over 44,ooo for the home opener.The Oakland Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but clearly nobody in LA cared. Al Davis even said a few years later that he missed the roar of the loud Oakland crowds indicating he was admitting back then he made a mistake.dean spanos will find out he made a mistake as well.

When it was the Rams and ONLY the Rams before the Raiders arrived,LA did very well in attendance for those games.after they arrived,that split the fanbase down the middle cause they are national brand. Well the chargers are no threat to them in splitting the fan base but the chargers will bomb in fan support out there even MUCH worse than the raiders did when they were there and were great. major screwup by the NFL  but what else is new?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new head coach of the Rams is hot as Hell. Meow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you telling us you are gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought most people here were aware of that fact already. lol
Click to expand...


oh my god,i sure was not.


----------



## Toro

rightwinger said:


> The new Los Angeles Chargers logo was officially revealed Thursday will still feature the same colors and portions of its famous lightning bolt used in San Diego, except with an L.A. twist sure to make Dodgers fans happy.
> 
> View attachment 106411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unable to reach an agreement for a new stadium to keep the team in place, Chargers owner Dean Spanos announced Thursday that he will move the team to Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chargers debut new logo in addition to L.A. move



That's good news!

LA has been waiting for a long time, but they now will be able to watch NFL games on Sunday.


----------



## Toro

LA RAM FAN said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new head coach of the Rams is hot as Hell. Meow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you telling us you are gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought most people here were aware of that fact already. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my god,i sure was not.
Click to expand...


He's not.

That's what he _wants_ you to believe.

mdk is as straight as an arrow!


----------



## Papageorgio

Toro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new Los Angeles Chargers logo was officially revealed Thursday will still feature the same colors and portions of its famous lightning bolt used in San Diego, except with an L.A. twist sure to make Dodgers fans happy.
> 
> View attachment 106411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unable to reach an agreement for a new stadium to keep the team in place, Chargers owner Dean Spanos announced Thursday that he will move the team to Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chargers debut new logo in addition to L.A. move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good news!
> 
> LA has been waiting for a long time, but they now will be able to watch NFL games on Sunday.
Click to expand...


Long time coming, LA will love this move! Finally!


----------



## mdk

Toro said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new head coach of the Rams is hot as Hell. Meow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you telling us you are gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought most people here were aware of that fact already. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my god,i sure was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not.
> 
> That's what he _wants_ you to believe.
> 
> mdk is as straight as an arrow!
Click to expand...


Shh! I don't want my husband to divorce me. lol


----------



## sealybobo

Harry Dresden said:


> well you cant call the 4-12 rams a team...but then the 5-11 chargers aint much better....


LA chargers? More like LGay chargers. Is this your team?

How about Atlanta? Pretty good


----------



## Harry Dresden

sealybobo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> well you cant call the 4-12 rams a team...but then the 5-11 chargers aint much better....
> 
> 
> 
> LA chargers? More like LGay chargers. Is this your team?
> 
> How about Atlanta? Pretty good
Click to expand...

not my team....not even the rams,even when i was their mailman.....


----------



## Weatherman2020

Even our local churches are getting into it.


----------



## sealybobo

Yea but


Toro said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new head coach of the Rams is hot as Hell. Meow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you telling us you are gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought most people here were aware of that fact already. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my god,i sure was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not.
> 
> That's what he _wants_ you to believe.
> 
> mdk is as straight as an arrow!
Click to expand...

Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.

And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.

La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Yea but
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new head coach of the Rams is hot as Hell. Meow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you telling us you are gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought most people here were aware of that fact already. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my god,i sure was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not.
> 
> That's what he _wants_ you to believe.
> 
> mdk is as straight as an arrow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
Click to expand...

 I have never had any issues with MDK,he is cool.MDK unlike pooper,doesnt lie about something when he is proven wrong or change the subject and run off with his tail between his legs like his lover antquity refusing to answer a simple question since he knows the question proves him wrong if he does answer it.If thats not being a coward refusing to answer a question,I dont know what is. cowards like them,no they can hide behind the computer cause unlike in court,they know they CAN lie without going to jail or they know they dont have to answer a question and can get away with running off changing the topic also.

 still cannot believe the NFL was asinine and stupid enough to let the chargers move there.Even though I always said there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join the Rams,I did not think they would be stupid enough to go through with it since LA has no charger fans at all. I always figured they built the stadium designing it for two teams so they could STILL us LA as leverage for other teams to get their stadiums built.I guess now they will start using san antonio or London even.

sorry sealy,you will have to discuss those three games with others here,rather stick to watching classic games from yesteryear.  

btw i sure am happy as hell the seahawks lost because at least the cheatas will have to EARN their superbowl win this time and not have it given to them by pete the cheat since he will not be there to throw the game this time. the coach of the packers and falcons wont throw it as he did.  a pesky fact that the cheats and seahawks both cant get around.the last time time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was over 2

 years ago against ONE AND DONE marty shittenhiemer.lol and if not for a missed field goal by the vikings last year,that would hole true for the hawks as well.  one thing those two teams have in common is when they dont have the home town refs in their pockets and have to play the best on the road,they cant win,cause when they can cheat against the best,they cant win. the cheats are the less impressive of the two because they beat up on teams in the AFC east that have no business being in the NFL. those teams wouldnt even be able to beat high school teams.

I would love to see how many division titles they would win if they had to play in the era when the bills and dolphins played when they were great teams that always made the playoffs cause they had hall of fame QB's dan marino and jim kelly of the bills and dolphins.shit if those teams were playing in this era,the cheats would be lucky to win ONE division title.

 The Bills making to it four straight superbowls was much more impressive than all those wins the cheats have at home over the years or their division titles since they got the home town refs in their pocket which again the seahawks do as well,let me make it clear I am not singling out just the cheats. But the Bills at LEAST had competition in their division having to face the dolphins in a future hall of famer with the quickets release in NFL history the Dan Marino. ESPN NEVER mentions those little facts when they kiss the asses of the cheats.wow what a surpise.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

think the chargers will draw fans in LA even if they are superbowl contenders? thank again.this backs up what i been saying many times that even when the chargers were in LA once and they were great.they could not compete  with the rams in attendance even though the rams that year went just 4-8 and the chargers went 8-4 and made it to the AFC title game.here it is in black and white.

Chargers' move from San Diego to Los Angeles makes no sense to anyone but team owners
Back then, the upstart American Football League had attempted to seat one of its eight charter franchises in Los Angeles to exploit an exploding market. But the Los Angeles Chargers, even though coached by offensive innovator Sid Gillman to the first league championship, could not draw more than the lost and curious to the cavernous L.A. Memorial Coliseum.

So, the next year, team owner and hotel heir Baron Hilton moved his team 100 miles down the coast to the sprouting seaside community of San Diego. No one in L.A. cared about that move. But it turned San Diego into a big-time city.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you telling us you are gay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought most people here were aware of that fact already. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my god,i sure was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not.
> 
> That's what he _wants_ you to believe.
> 
> mdk is as straight as an arrow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had any issues with MDK,he is cool.MDK unlike pooper,doesnt lie about something when he is proven wrong or change the subject and run off with his tail between his legs like his lover antquity refusing to answer a simple question since he knows the question proves him wrong if he does answer it.If thats not being a coward refusing to answer a question,I dont know what is. cowards like them,no they can hide behind the computer cause unlike in court,they know they CAN lie without going to jail or they know they dont have to answer a question and can get away with running off changing the topic also.
> 
> still cannot believe the NFL was asinine and stupid enough to let the chargers move there.Even though I always said there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join the Rams,I did not think they would be stupid enough to go through with it since LA has no charger fans at all. I always figured they built the stadium designing it for two teams so they could STILL us LA as leverage for other teams to get their stadiums built.I guess now they will start using san antonio or London even.
> 
> sorry sealy,you will have to discuss those three games with others here,rather stick to watching classic games from yesteryear.
> 
> btw i sure am happy as hell the seahawks lost because at least the cheatas will have to EARN their superbowl win this time and not have it given to them by pete the cheat since he will not be there to throw the game this time. the coach of the packers and falcons wont throw it as he did.  a pesky fact that the cheats and seahawks both cant get around.the last time time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was over 2
> 
> years ago against ONE AND DONE marty shittenhiemer.lol and if not for a missed field goal by the vikings last year,that would hole true for the hawks as well.  one thing those two teams have in common is when they dont have the home town refs in their pockets and have to play the best on the road,they cant win,cause when they can cheat against the best,they cant win. the cheats are the less impressive of the two because they beat up on teams in the AFC east that have no business being in the NFL. those teams wouldnt even be able to beat high school teams.
> 
> I would love to see how many division titles they would win if they had to play in the era when the bills and dolphins played when they were great teams that always made the playoffs cause they had hall of fame QB's dan marino and jim kelly of the bills and dolphins.shit if those teams were playing in this era,the cheats would be lucky to win ONE division title.
> 
> The Bills making to it four straight superbowls was much more impressive than all those wins the cheats have at home over the years or their division titles since they got the home town refs in their pocket which again the seahawks do as well,let me make it clear I am not singling out just the cheats. But the Bills at LEAST had competition in their division having to face the dolphins in a future hall of famer with the quickets release in NFL history the Dan Marino. ESPN NEVER mentions those little facts when they kiss the asses of the cheats.wow what a surpise.
Click to expand...

Did I just hear the raiders are moving to LA?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought most people here were aware of that fact already. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my god,i sure was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not.
> 
> That's what he _wants_ you to believe.
> 
> mdk is as straight as an arrow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had any issues with MDK,he is cool.MDK unlike pooper,doesnt lie about something when he is proven wrong or change the subject and run off with his tail between his legs like his lover antquity refusing to answer a simple question since he knows the question proves him wrong if he does answer it.If thats not being a coward refusing to answer a question,I dont know what is. cowards like them,no they can hide behind the computer cause unlike in court,they know they CAN lie without going to jail or they know they dont have to answer a question and can get away with running off changing the topic also.
> 
> still cannot believe the NFL was asinine and stupid enough to let the chargers move there.Even though I always said there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join the Rams,I did not think they would be stupid enough to go through with it since LA has no charger fans at all. I always figured they built the stadium designing it for two teams so they could STILL us LA as leverage for other teams to get their stadiums built.I guess now they will start using san antonio or London even.
> 
> sorry sealy,you will have to discuss those three games with others here,rather stick to watching classic games from yesteryear.
> 
> btw i sure am happy as hell the seahawks lost because at least the cheatas will have to EARN their superbowl win this time and not have it given to them by pete the cheat since he will not be there to throw the game this time. the coach of the packers and falcons wont throw it as he did.  a pesky fact that the cheats and seahawks both cant get around.the last time time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was over 2
> 
> years ago against ONE AND DONE marty shittenhiemer.lol and if not for a missed field goal by the vikings last year,that would hole true for the hawks as well.  one thing those two teams have in common is when they dont have the home town refs in their pockets and have to play the best on the road,they cant win,cause when they can cheat against the best,they cant win. the cheats are the less impressive of the two because they beat up on teams in the AFC east that have no business being in the NFL. those teams wouldnt even be able to beat high school teams.
> 
> I would love to see how many division titles they would win if they had to play in the era when the bills and dolphins played when they were great teams that always made the playoffs cause they had hall of fame QB's dan marino and jim kelly of the bills and dolphins.shit if those teams were playing in this era,the cheats would be lucky to win ONE division title.
> 
> The Bills making to it four straight superbowls was much more impressive than all those wins the cheats have at home over the years or their division titles since they got the home town refs in their pocket which again the seahawks do as well,let me make it clear I am not singling out just the cheats. But the Bills at LEAST had competition in their division having to face the dolphins in a future hall of famer with the quickets release in NFL history the Dan Marino. ESPN NEVER mentions those little facts when they kiss the asses of the cheats.wow what a surpise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I just hear the raiders are moving to LA?
Click to expand...


Dude what you been smoking? what the media has been saying is that there is a chance they could move to Vegas in a couple of years from now if the owners approve the move. the other asshole Mark Davis filed for relocation today which was expected,i have heard the owners wont vote on it till march.

as i have said many times to you before,the NFL owners dont like mark davis,that is WHY they gave first dibs to spanos and the chargers because not only do they not like the davis family,they know the chargers are no threat to the Rams fanbase out there even if they become superbowl contenders as I just proved in my last post.lol

Because the owners dont like the Davis family,I am guessing they wont give him approval there either when they vote for it it march ESPECIALLY since the NFL did a recent market survey on oakland and las vegas as NFL cities and they found that Vegas is not a good market for an NFL team where their survey found that oakland was an EXCELLENT market. If I was a betting man, I would wager money the owners are not going to approve the move because many of them have doubts if vegas will work as an NFL city plus they dont like the Davis family.

a month ago I would have laughed at anybody for suggesting  the Raiders had a chance to play in Vegas however since the NFL has proven once again the NFL is run by a bunch of idiot morons who were stupid enough to allow a second team into LA when two teams there has NEVER worked,I dont put anything past them and would not be shocked if i was wrong and they did give them the vote even though they would lose money going from a major market-oakland,the 6th biggest media market in the country,to vegas,the 44th biggest.

after the rams left LA in 95,the NFL came up with much tougher rules that make it much more difficult to relocate than it was back then.Back then you could got from a major market to a smaller market,now you cant.
The chargers remember did the same thing as st louis did,going from a smaller market to a bigger market.

The Raiders would not be doing that so that is why I just dont see them getting approval from the owners. the NFL networks were angry as hell when the Rams left LA for st louis.cause they lost money losing them to a smaller market. However as I said,the fact the NFL owners were such morons to let the chargers come to LA and oversaturate the LA market,I dont put anything past them now and would not be a bit surprised if they approved the move. a month ago? I would have been shocked beyond words.but not now after the morons were asinine enough to have the chargers come to LA.a team nobody in LA wants.

LA has a passionate strong fanbase in the Rams and there are Raider fans in LA as well,although they are lmited and not near as large as the Rams,large enough to where they would have hurt the Rams fanbase though and split it down the middle had they come, but the Chargers fanbase in LA? it is non existant.they WILL bomb major big time even if they are superbowl contenders.


----------



## Toro

I wonder if the first actual LA football team will draw a crowd.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh my god,i sure was not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not.
> 
> That's what he _wants_ you to believe.
> 
> mdk is as straight as an arrow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had any issues with MDK,he is cool.MDK unlike pooper,doesnt lie about something when he is proven wrong or change the subject and run off with his tail between his legs like his lover antquity refusing to answer a simple question since he knows the question proves him wrong if he does answer it.If thats not being a coward refusing to answer a question,I dont know what is. cowards like them,no they can hide behind the computer cause unlike in court,they know they CAN lie without going to jail or they know they dont have to answer a question and can get away with running off changing the topic also.
> 
> still cannot believe the NFL was asinine and stupid enough to let the chargers move there.Even though I always said there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join the Rams,I did not think they would be stupid enough to go through with it since LA has no charger fans at all. I always figured they built the stadium designing it for two teams so they could STILL us LA as leverage for other teams to get their stadiums built.I guess now they will start using san antonio or London even.
> 
> sorry sealy,you will have to discuss those three games with others here,rather stick to watching classic games from yesteryear.
> 
> btw i sure am happy as hell the seahawks lost because at least the cheatas will have to EARN their superbowl win this time and not have it given to them by pete the cheat since he will not be there to throw the game this time. the coach of the packers and falcons wont throw it as he did.  a pesky fact that the cheats and seahawks both cant get around.the last time time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was over 2
> 
> years ago against ONE AND DONE marty shittenhiemer.lol and if not for a missed field goal by the vikings last year,that would hole true for the hawks as well.  one thing those two teams have in common is when they dont have the home town refs in their pockets and have to play the best on the road,they cant win,cause when they can cheat against the best,they cant win. the cheats are the less impressive of the two because they beat up on teams in the AFC east that have no business being in the NFL. those teams wouldnt even be able to beat high school teams.
> 
> I would love to see how many division titles they would win if they had to play in the era when the bills and dolphins played when they were great teams that always made the playoffs cause they had hall of fame QB's dan marino and jim kelly of the bills and dolphins.shit if those teams were playing in this era,the cheats would be lucky to win ONE division title.
> 
> The Bills making to it four straight superbowls was much more impressive than all those wins the cheats have at home over the years or their division titles since they got the home town refs in their pocket which again the seahawks do as well,let me make it clear I am not singling out just the cheats. But the Bills at LEAST had competition in their division having to face the dolphins in a future hall of famer with the quickets release in NFL history the Dan Marino. ESPN NEVER mentions those little facts when they kiss the asses of the cheats.wow what a surpise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I just hear the raiders are moving to LA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude what you been smoking? what the media has been saying is that there is a chance they could move to Vegas in a couple of years from now if the owners approve the move. the other asshole Mark Davis filed for relocation today which was expected,i have heard the owners wont vote on it till march.
> 
> as i have said many times to you before,the NFL owners dont like mark davis,that is WHY they gave first dibs to spanos and the chargers because not only do they not like the davis family,they know the chargers are no threat to the Rams fanbase out there even if they become superbowl contenders as I just proved in my last post.lol
> 
> Because the owners dont like the Davis family,I am guessing they wont give him approval there either when they vote for it it march ESPECIALLY since the NFL did a recent market survey on oakland and las vegas as NFL cities and they found that Vegas is not a good market for an NFL team where their survey found that oakland was an EXCELLENT market. If I was a betting man, I would wager money the owners are not going to approve the move because many of them have doubts if vegas will work as an NFL city plus they dont like the Davis family.
> 
> a month ago I would have laughed at anybody for suggesting  the Raiders had a chance to play in Vegas however since the NFL has proven once again the NFL is run by a bunch of idiot morons who were stupid enough to allow a second team into LA when two teams there has NEVER worked,I dont put anything past them and would not be shocked if i was wrong and they did give them the vote even though they would lose money going from a major market-oakland,the 6th biggest media market in the country,to vegas,the 44th biggest.
> 
> after the rams left LA in 95,the NFL came up with much tougher rules that make it much more difficult to relocate than it was back then.Back then you could got from a major market to a smaller market,now you cant.
> The chargers remember did the same thing as st louis did,going from a smaller market to a bigger market.
> 
> The Raiders would not be doing that so that is why I just dont see them getting approval from the owners. the NFL networks were angry as hell when the Rams left LA for st louis.cause they lost money losing them to a smaller market. However as I said,the fact the NFL owners were such morons to let the chargers come to LA and oversaturate the LA market,I dont put anything past them now and would not be a bit surprised if they approved the move. a month ago? I would have been shocked beyond words.but not now after the morons were asinine enough to have the chargers come to LA.a team nobody in LA wants.
> 
> LA has a passionate strong fanbase in the Rams and there are Raider fans in LA as well,although they are lmited and not near as large as the Rams,large enough to where they would have hurt the Rams fanbase though and split it down the middle had they come, but the Chargers fanbase in LA? it is non existant.they WILL bomb major big time even if they are superbowl contenders.
Click to expand...

My prediction is raiders end up in LA. 

There will also be a European team in the next few years.

No Vegas. Too much corruption.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not.
> 
> That's what he _wants_ you to believe.
> 
> mdk is as straight as an arrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had any issues with MDK,he is cool.MDK unlike pooper,doesnt lie about something when he is proven wrong or change the subject and run off with his tail between his legs like his lover antquity refusing to answer a simple question since he knows the question proves him wrong if he does answer it.If thats not being a coward refusing to answer a question,I dont know what is. cowards like them,no they can hide behind the computer cause unlike in court,they know they CAN lie without going to jail or they know they dont have to answer a question and can get away with running off changing the topic also.
> 
> still cannot believe the NFL was asinine and stupid enough to let the chargers move there.Even though I always said there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join the Rams,I did not think they would be stupid enough to go through with it since LA has no charger fans at all. I always figured they built the stadium designing it for two teams so they could STILL us LA as leverage for other teams to get their stadiums built.I guess now they will start using san antonio or London even.
> 
> sorry sealy,you will have to discuss those three games with others here,rather stick to watching classic games from yesteryear.
> 
> btw i sure am happy as hell the seahawks lost because at least the cheatas will have to EARN their superbowl win this time and not have it given to them by pete the cheat since he will not be there to throw the game this time. the coach of the packers and falcons wont throw it as he did.  a pesky fact that the cheats and seahawks both cant get around.the last time time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was over 2
> 
> years ago against ONE AND DONE marty shittenhiemer.lol and if not for a missed field goal by the vikings last year,that would hole true for the hawks as well.  one thing those two teams have in common is when they dont have the home town refs in their pockets and have to play the best on the road,they cant win,cause when they can cheat against the best,they cant win. the cheats are the less impressive of the two because they beat up on teams in the AFC east that have no business being in the NFL. those teams wouldnt even be able to beat high school teams.
> 
> I would love to see how many division titles they would win if they had to play in the era when the bills and dolphins played when they were great teams that always made the playoffs cause they had hall of fame QB's dan marino and jim kelly of the bills and dolphins.shit if those teams were playing in this era,the cheats would be lucky to win ONE division title.
> 
> The Bills making to it four straight superbowls was much more impressive than all those wins the cheats have at home over the years or their division titles since they got the home town refs in their pocket which again the seahawks do as well,let me make it clear I am not singling out just the cheats. But the Bills at LEAST had competition in their division having to face the dolphins in a future hall of famer with the quickets release in NFL history the Dan Marino. ESPN NEVER mentions those little facts when they kiss the asses of the cheats.wow what a surpise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I just hear the raiders are moving to LA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude what you been smoking? what the media has been saying is that there is a chance they could move to Vegas in a couple of years from now if the owners approve the move. the other asshole Mark Davis filed for relocation today which was expected,i have heard the owners wont vote on it till march.
> 
> as i have said many times to you before,the NFL owners dont like mark davis,that is WHY they gave first dibs to spanos and the chargers because not only do they not like the davis family,they know the chargers are no threat to the Rams fanbase out there even if they become superbowl contenders as I just proved in my last post.lol
> 
> Because the owners dont like the Davis family,I am guessing they wont give him approval there either when they vote for it it march ESPECIALLY since the NFL did a recent market survey on oakland and las vegas as NFL cities and they found that Vegas is not a good market for an NFL team where their survey found that oakland was an EXCELLENT market. If I was a betting man, I would wager money the owners are not going to approve the move because many of them have doubts if vegas will work as an NFL city plus they dont like the Davis family.
> 
> a month ago I would have laughed at anybody for suggesting  the Raiders had a chance to play in Vegas however since the NFL has proven once again the NFL is run by a bunch of idiot morons who were stupid enough to allow a second team into LA when two teams there has NEVER worked,I dont put anything past them and would not be shocked if i was wrong and they did give them the vote even though they would lose money going from a major market-oakland,the 6th biggest media market in the country,to vegas,the 44th biggest.
> 
> after the rams left LA in 95,the NFL came up with much tougher rules that make it much more difficult to relocate than it was back then.Back then you could got from a major market to a smaller market,now you cant.
> The chargers remember did the same thing as st louis did,going from a smaller market to a bigger market.
> 
> The Raiders would not be doing that so that is why I just dont see them getting approval from the owners. the NFL networks were angry as hell when the Rams left LA for st louis.cause they lost money losing them to a smaller market. However as I said,the fact the NFL owners were such morons to let the chargers come to LA and oversaturate the LA market,I dont put anything past them now and would not be a bit surprised if they approved the move. a month ago? I would have been shocked beyond words.but not now after the morons were asinine enough to have the chargers come to LA.a team nobody in LA wants.
> 
> LA has a passionate strong fanbase in the Rams and there are Raider fans in LA as well,although they are lmited and not near as large as the Rams,large enough to where they would have hurt the Rams fanbase though and split it down the middle had they come, but the Chargers fanbase in LA? it is non existant.they WILL bomb major big time even if they are superbowl contenders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My prediction is raiders end up in LA.
> 
> There will also be a European team in the next few years.
> 
> No Vegas. Too much corruption.
Click to expand...


uh three teams? seriously,you are beginning to sound like the logic pooper has. and do you have reading comprehension problems are something dude? seriously I mean what part of the sentence of-The NFL owners dont like the Davis family which is why they gave first dibs to the Chargers do you not understand?  the NFL owners hate the Davis family,they dont want them in LA,they  correctly think mark davis is too incompetent of an owner to run a franchise in such an important market in LA. you are right about one thing though,too much corruption in Vegas so he will have to eventually sell the team to a billionaire owner in Oakland.That is what they want and what WILL eventually happen but there is a better chance of your Lions moving to Orlando than there ever is in a Mark Davis owned franchise being in LA.they like dean which is why they gave him first dibs,they HATE mark.got it? good.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had any issues with MDK,he is cool.MDK unlike pooper,doesnt lie about something when he is proven wrong or change the subject and run off with his tail between his legs like his lover antquity refusing to answer a simple question since he knows the question proves him wrong if he does answer it.If thats not being a coward refusing to answer a question,I dont know what is. cowards like them,no they can hide behind the computer cause unlike in court,they know they CAN lie without going to jail or they know they dont have to answer a question and can get away with running off changing the topic also.
> 
> still cannot believe the NFL was asinine and stupid enough to let the chargers move there.Even though I always said there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join the Rams,I did not think they would be stupid enough to go through with it since LA has no charger fans at all. I always figured they built the stadium designing it for two teams so they could STILL us LA as leverage for other teams to get their stadiums built.I guess now they will start using san antonio or London even.
> 
> sorry sealy,you will have to discuss those three games with others here,rather stick to watching classic games from yesteryear.
> 
> btw i sure am happy as hell the seahawks lost because at least the cheatas will have to EARN their superbowl win this time and not have it given to them by pete the cheat since he will not be there to throw the game this time. the coach of the packers and falcons wont throw it as he did.  a pesky fact that the cheats and seahawks both cant get around.the last time time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was over 2
> 
> years ago against ONE AND DONE marty shittenhiemer.lol and if not for a missed field goal by the vikings last year,that would hole true for the hawks as well.  one thing those two teams have in common is when they dont have the home town refs in their pockets and have to play the best on the road,they cant win,cause when they can cheat against the best,they cant win. the cheats are the less impressive of the two because they beat up on teams in the AFC east that have no business being in the NFL. those teams wouldnt even be able to beat high school teams.
> 
> I would love to see how many division titles they would win if they had to play in the era when the bills and dolphins played when they were great teams that always made the playoffs cause they had hall of fame QB's dan marino and jim kelly of the bills and dolphins.shit if those teams were playing in this era,the cheats would be lucky to win ONE division title.
> 
> The Bills making to it four straight superbowls was much more impressive than all those wins the cheats have at home over the years or their division titles since they got the home town refs in their pocket which again the seahawks do as well,let me make it clear I am not singling out just the cheats. But the Bills at LEAST had competition in their division having to face the dolphins in a future hall of famer with the quickets release in NFL history the Dan Marino. ESPN NEVER mentions those little facts when they kiss the asses of the cheats.wow what a surpise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I just hear the raiders are moving to LA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude what you been smoking? what the media has been saying is that there is a chance they could move to Vegas in a couple of years from now if the owners approve the move. the other asshole Mark Davis filed for relocation today which was expected,i have heard the owners wont vote on it till march.
> 
> as i have said many times to you before,the NFL owners dont like mark davis,that is WHY they gave first dibs to spanos and the chargers because not only do they not like the davis family,they know the chargers are no threat to the Rams fanbase out there even if they become superbowl contenders as I just proved in my last post.lol
> 
> Because the owners dont like the Davis family,I am guessing they wont give him approval there either when they vote for it it march ESPECIALLY since the NFL did a recent market survey on oakland and las vegas as NFL cities and they found that Vegas is not a good market for an NFL team where their survey found that oakland was an EXCELLENT market. If I was a betting man, I would wager money the owners are not going to approve the move because many of them have doubts if vegas will work as an NFL city plus they dont like the Davis family.
> 
> a month ago I would have laughed at anybody for suggesting  the Raiders had a chance to play in Vegas however since the NFL has proven once again the NFL is run by a bunch of idiot morons who were stupid enough to allow a second team into LA when two teams there has NEVER worked,I dont put anything past them and would not be shocked if i was wrong and they did give them the vote even though they would lose money going from a major market-oakland,the 6th biggest media market in the country,to vegas,the 44th biggest.
> 
> after the rams left LA in 95,the NFL came up with much tougher rules that make it much more difficult to relocate than it was back then.Back then you could got from a major market to a smaller market,now you cant.
> The chargers remember did the same thing as st louis did,going from a smaller market to a bigger market.
> 
> The Raiders would not be doing that so that is why I just dont see them getting approval from the owners. the NFL networks were angry as hell when the Rams left LA for st louis.cause they lost money losing them to a smaller market. However as I said,the fact the NFL owners were such morons to let the chargers come to LA and oversaturate the LA market,I dont put anything past them now and would not be a bit surprised if they approved the move. a month ago? I would have been shocked beyond words.but not now after the morons were asinine enough to have the chargers come to LA.a team nobody in LA wants.
> 
> LA has a passionate strong fanbase in the Rams and there are Raider fans in LA as well,although they are lmited and not near as large as the Rams,large enough to where they would have hurt the Rams fanbase though and split it down the middle had they come, but the Chargers fanbase in LA? it is non existant.they WILL bomb major big time even if they are superbowl contenders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My prediction is raiders end up in LA.
> 
> There will also be a European team in the next few years.
> 
> No Vegas. Too much corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh three teams? seriously,you are beginning to sound like the logic pooper has. and do you have reading comprehension problems are something dude? seriously I mean what part of the sentence of-The NFL owners dont like the Davis family which is why they gave first dibs to the Chargers do you not understand?  the NFL owners hate the Davis family,they dont want them in LA,they  correctly think mark davis is too incompetent of an owner to run a franchise in such an important market in LA. you are right about one thing though,too much corruption in Vegas so he will have to eventually sell the team to a billionaire owner in Oakland.That is what they want and what WILL eventually happen but there is a better chance of your Lions moving to Orlando than there ever is in a Mark Davis owned franchise being in LA.they like dean which is why they gave him first dibs,they HATE mark.got it? good.
Click to expand...

You have your prediction I'm sticking with mine.


----------



## OnePercenter

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not.
> 
> That's what he _wants_ you to believe.
> 
> mdk is as straight as an arrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had any issues with MDK,he is cool.MDK unlike pooper,doesnt lie about something when he is proven wrong or change the subject and run off with his tail between his legs like his lover antquity refusing to answer a simple question since he knows the question proves him wrong if he does answer it.If thats not being a coward refusing to answer a question,I dont know what is. cowards like them,no they can hide behind the computer cause unlike in court,they know they CAN lie without going to jail or they know they dont have to answer a question and can get away with running off changing the topic also.
> 
> still cannot believe the NFL was asinine and stupid enough to let the chargers move there.Even though I always said there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join the Rams,I did not think they would be stupid enough to go through with it since LA has no charger fans at all. I always figured they built the stadium designing it for two teams so they could STILL us LA as leverage for other teams to get their stadiums built.I guess now they will start using san antonio or London even.
> 
> sorry sealy,you will have to discuss those three games with others here,rather stick to watching classic games from yesteryear.
> 
> btw i sure am happy as hell the seahawks lost because at least the cheatas will have to EARN their superbowl win this time and not have it given to them by pete the cheat since he will not be there to throw the game this time. the coach of the packers and falcons wont throw it as he did.  a pesky fact that the cheats and seahawks both cant get around.the last time time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was over 2
> 
> years ago against ONE AND DONE marty shittenhiemer.lol and if not for a missed field goal by the vikings last year,that would hole true for the hawks as well.  one thing those two teams have in common is when they dont have the home town refs in their pockets and have to play the best on the road,they cant win,cause when they can cheat against the best,they cant win. the cheats are the less impressive of the two because they beat up on teams in the AFC east that have no business being in the NFL. those teams wouldnt even be able to beat high school teams.
> 
> I would love to see how many division titles they would win if they had to play in the era when the bills and dolphins played when they were great teams that always made the playoffs cause they had hall of fame QB's dan marino and jim kelly of the bills and dolphins.shit if those teams were playing in this era,the cheats would be lucky to win ONE division title.
> 
> The Bills making to it four straight superbowls was much more impressive than all those wins the cheats have at home over the years or their division titles since they got the home town refs in their pocket which again the seahawks do as well,let me make it clear I am not singling out just the cheats. But the Bills at LEAST had competition in their division having to face the dolphins in a future hall of famer with the quickets release in NFL history the Dan Marino. ESPN NEVER mentions those little facts when they kiss the asses of the cheats.wow what a surpise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I just hear the raiders are moving to LA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude what you been smoking? what the media has been saying is that there is a chance they could move to Vegas in a couple of years from now if the owners approve the move. the other asshole Mark Davis filed for relocation today which was expected,i have heard the owners wont vote on it till march.
> 
> as i have said many times to you before,the NFL owners dont like mark davis,that is WHY they gave first dibs to spanos and the chargers because not only do they not like the davis family,they know the chargers are no threat to the Rams fanbase out there even if they become superbowl contenders as I just proved in my last post.lol
> 
> Because the owners dont like the Davis family,I am guessing they wont give him approval there either when they vote for it it march ESPECIALLY since the NFL did a recent market survey on oakland and las vegas as NFL cities and they found that Vegas is not a good market for an NFL team where their survey found that oakland was an EXCELLENT market. If I was a betting man, I would wager money the owners are not going to approve the move because many of them have doubts if vegas will work as an NFL city plus they dont like the Davis family.
> 
> a month ago I would have laughed at anybody for suggesting  the Raiders had a chance to play in Vegas however since the NFL has proven once again the NFL is run by a bunch of idiot morons who were stupid enough to allow a second team into LA when two teams there has NEVER worked,I dont put anything past them and would not be shocked if i was wrong and they did give them the vote even though they would lose money going from a major market-oakland,the 6th biggest media market in the country,to vegas,the 44th biggest.
> 
> after the rams left LA in 95,the NFL came up with much tougher rules that make it much more difficult to relocate than it was back then.Back then you could got from a major market to a smaller market,now you cant.
> The chargers remember did the same thing as st louis did,going from a smaller market to a bigger market.
> 
> The Raiders would not be doing that so that is why I just dont see them getting approval from the owners. the NFL networks were angry as hell when the Rams left LA for st louis.cause they lost money losing them to a smaller market. However as I said,the fact the NFL owners were such morons to let the chargers come to LA and oversaturate the LA market,I dont put anything past them now and would not be a bit surprised if they approved the move. a month ago? I would have been shocked beyond words.but not now after the morons were asinine enough to have the chargers come to LA.a team nobody in LA wants.
> 
> LA has a passionate strong fanbase in the Rams and there are Raider fans in LA as well,although they are lmited and not near as large as the Rams,large enough to where they would have hurt the Rams fanbase though and split it down the middle had they come, but the Chargers fanbase in LA? it is non existant.they WILL bomb major big time even if they are superbowl contenders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My prediction is raiders end up in LA.
> 
> There will also be a European team in the next few years.
> 
> No Vegas. Too much corruption.
Click to expand...


Bullshit! Vegas doesn't have the population base to support a major league team.


----------



## sealybobo

OnePercenter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had any issues with MDK,he is cool.MDK unlike pooper,doesnt lie about something when he is proven wrong or change the subject and run off with his tail between his legs like his lover antquity refusing to answer a simple question since he knows the question proves him wrong if he does answer it.If thats not being a coward refusing to answer a question,I dont know what is. cowards like them,no they can hide behind the computer cause unlike in court,they know they CAN lie without going to jail or they know they dont have to answer a question and can get away with running off changing the topic also.
> 
> still cannot believe the NFL was asinine and stupid enough to let the chargers move there.Even though I always said there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join the Rams,I did not think they would be stupid enough to go through with it since LA has no charger fans at all. I always figured they built the stadium designing it for two teams so they could STILL us LA as leverage for other teams to get their stadiums built.I guess now they will start using san antonio or London even.
> 
> sorry sealy,you will have to discuss those three games with others here,rather stick to watching classic games from yesteryear.
> 
> btw i sure am happy as hell the seahawks lost because at least the cheatas will have to EARN their superbowl win this time and not have it given to them by pete the cheat since he will not be there to throw the game this time. the coach of the packers and falcons wont throw it as he did.  a pesky fact that the cheats and seahawks both cant get around.the last time time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was over 2
> 
> years ago against ONE AND DONE marty shittenhiemer.lol and if not for a missed field goal by the vikings last year,that would hole true for the hawks as well.  one thing those two teams have in common is when they dont have the home town refs in their pockets and have to play the best on the road,they cant win,cause when they can cheat against the best,they cant win. the cheats are the less impressive of the two because they beat up on teams in the AFC east that have no business being in the NFL. those teams wouldnt even be able to beat high school teams.
> 
> I would love to see how many division titles they would win if they had to play in the era when the bills and dolphins played when they were great teams that always made the playoffs cause they had hall of fame QB's dan marino and jim kelly of the bills and dolphins.shit if those teams were playing in this era,the cheats would be lucky to win ONE division title.
> 
> The Bills making to it four straight superbowls was much more impressive than all those wins the cheats have at home over the years or their division titles since they got the home town refs in their pocket which again the seahawks do as well,let me make it clear I am not singling out just the cheats. But the Bills at LEAST had competition in their division having to face the dolphins in a future hall of famer with the quickets release in NFL history the Dan Marino. ESPN NEVER mentions those little facts when they kiss the asses of the cheats.wow what a surpise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I just hear the raiders are moving to LA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude what you been smoking? what the media has been saying is that there is a chance they could move to Vegas in a couple of years from now if the owners approve the move. the other asshole Mark Davis filed for relocation today which was expected,i have heard the owners wont vote on it till march.
> 
> as i have said many times to you before,the NFL owners dont like mark davis,that is WHY they gave first dibs to spanos and the chargers because not only do they not like the davis family,they know the chargers are no threat to the Rams fanbase out there even if they become superbowl contenders as I just proved in my last post.lol
> 
> Because the owners dont like the Davis family,I am guessing they wont give him approval there either when they vote for it it march ESPECIALLY since the NFL did a recent market survey on oakland and las vegas as NFL cities and they found that Vegas is not a good market for an NFL team where their survey found that oakland was an EXCELLENT market. If I was a betting man, I would wager money the owners are not going to approve the move because many of them have doubts if vegas will work as an NFL city plus they dont like the Davis family.
> 
> a month ago I would have laughed at anybody for suggesting  the Raiders had a chance to play in Vegas however since the NFL has proven once again the NFL is run by a bunch of idiot morons who were stupid enough to allow a second team into LA when two teams there has NEVER worked,I dont put anything past them and would not be shocked if i was wrong and they did give them the vote even though they would lose money going from a major market-oakland,the 6th biggest media market in the country,to vegas,the 44th biggest.
> 
> after the rams left LA in 95,the NFL came up with much tougher rules that make it much more difficult to relocate than it was back then.Back then you could got from a major market to a smaller market,now you cant.
> The chargers remember did the same thing as st louis did,going from a smaller market to a bigger market.
> 
> The Raiders would not be doing that so that is why I just dont see them getting approval from the owners. the NFL networks were angry as hell when the Rams left LA for st louis.cause they lost money losing them to a smaller market. However as I said,the fact the NFL owners were such morons to let the chargers come to LA and oversaturate the LA market,I dont put anything past them now and would not be a bit surprised if they approved the move. a month ago? I would have been shocked beyond words.but not now after the morons were asinine enough to have the chargers come to LA.a team nobody in LA wants.
> 
> LA has a passionate strong fanbase in the Rams and there are Raider fans in LA as well,although they are lmited and not near as large as the Rams,large enough to where they would have hurt the Rams fanbase though and split it down the middle had they come, but the Chargers fanbase in LA? it is non existant.they WILL bomb major big time even if they are superbowl contenders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My prediction is raiders end up in LA.
> 
> There will also be a European team in the next few years.
> 
> No Vegas. Too much corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Vegas doesn't have the population base to support a major league team.
Click to expand...


Bullshit!  Vegas has 600,000 and St. Louis has 300,000.  St. Louis had a team why can't Vegas?  And Vegas has a lot of visitors who would come to watch their teams play.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had any issues with MDK,he is cool.MDK unlike pooper,doesnt lie about something when he is proven wrong or change the subject and run off with his tail between his legs like his lover antquity refusing to answer a simple question since he knows the question proves him wrong if he does answer it.If thats not being a coward refusing to answer a question,I dont know what is. cowards like them,no they can hide behind the computer cause unlike in court,they know they CAN lie without going to jail or they know they dont have to answer a question and can get away with running off changing the topic also.
> 
> still cannot believe the NFL was asinine and stupid enough to let the chargers move there.Even though I always said there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join the Rams,I did not think they would be stupid enough to go through with it since LA has no charger fans at all. I always figured they built the stadium designing it for two teams so they could STILL us LA as leverage for other teams to get their stadiums built.I guess now they will start using san antonio or London even.
> 
> sorry sealy,you will have to discuss those three games with others here,rather stick to watching classic games from yesteryear.
> 
> btw i sure am happy as hell the seahawks lost because at least the cheatas will have to EARN their superbowl win this time and not have it given to them by pete the cheat since he will not be there to throw the game this time. the coach of the packers and falcons wont throw it as he did.  a pesky fact that the cheats and seahawks both cant get around.the last time time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was over 2
> 
> years ago against ONE AND DONE marty shittenhiemer.lol and if not for a missed field goal by the vikings last year,that would hole true for the hawks as well.  one thing those two teams have in common is when they dont have the home town refs in their pockets and have to play the best on the road,they cant win,cause when they can cheat against the best,they cant win. the cheats are the less impressive of the two because they beat up on teams in the AFC east that have no business being in the NFL. those teams wouldnt even be able to beat high school teams.
> 
> I would love to see how many division titles they would win if they had to play in the era when the bills and dolphins played when they were great teams that always made the playoffs cause they had hall of fame QB's dan marino and jim kelly of the bills and dolphins.shit if those teams were playing in this era,the cheats would be lucky to win ONE division title.
> 
> The Bills making to it four straight superbowls was much more impressive than all those wins the cheats have at home over the years or their division titles since they got the home town refs in their pocket which again the seahawks do as well,let me make it clear I am not singling out just the cheats. But the Bills at LEAST had competition in their division having to face the dolphins in a future hall of famer with the quickets release in NFL history the Dan Marino. ESPN NEVER mentions those little facts when they kiss the asses of the cheats.wow what a surpise.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just hear the raiders are moving to LA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude what you been smoking? what the media has been saying is that there is a chance they could move to Vegas in a couple of years from now if the owners approve the move. the other asshole Mark Davis filed for relocation today which was expected,i have heard the owners wont vote on it till march.
> 
> as i have said many times to you before,the NFL owners dont like mark davis,that is WHY they gave first dibs to spanos and the chargers because not only do they not like the davis family,they know the chargers are no threat to the Rams fanbase out there even if they become superbowl contenders as I just proved in my last post.lol
> 
> Because the owners dont like the Davis family,I am guessing they wont give him approval there either when they vote for it it march ESPECIALLY since the NFL did a recent market survey on oakland and las vegas as NFL cities and they found that Vegas is not a good market for an NFL team where their survey found that oakland was an EXCELLENT market. If I was a betting man, I would wager money the owners are not going to approve the move because many of them have doubts if vegas will work as an NFL city plus they dont like the Davis family.
> 
> a month ago I would have laughed at anybody for suggesting  the Raiders had a chance to play in Vegas however since the NFL has proven once again the NFL is run by a bunch of idiot morons who were stupid enough to allow a second team into LA when two teams there has NEVER worked,I dont put anything past them and would not be shocked if i was wrong and they did give them the vote even though they would lose money going from a major market-oakland,the 6th biggest media market in the country,to vegas,the 44th biggest.
> 
> after the rams left LA in 95,the NFL came up with much tougher rules that make it much more difficult to relocate than it was back then.Back then you could got from a major market to a smaller market,now you cant.
> The chargers remember did the same thing as st louis did,going from a smaller market to a bigger market.
> 
> The Raiders would not be doing that so that is why I just dont see them getting approval from the owners. the NFL networks were angry as hell when the Rams left LA for st louis.cause they lost money losing them to a smaller market. However as I said,the fact the NFL owners were such morons to let the chargers come to LA and oversaturate the LA market,I dont put anything past them now and would not be a bit surprised if they approved the move. a month ago? I would have been shocked beyond words.but not now after the morons were asinine enough to have the chargers come to LA.a team nobody in LA wants.
> 
> LA has a passionate strong fanbase in the Rams and there are Raider fans in LA as well,although they are lmited and not near as large as the Rams,large enough to where they would have hurt the Rams fanbase though and split it down the middle had they come, but the Chargers fanbase in LA? it is non existant.they WILL bomb major big time even if they are superbowl contenders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My prediction is raiders end up in LA.
> 
> There will also be a European team in the next few years.
> 
> No Vegas. Too much corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh three teams? seriously,you are beginning to sound like the logic pooper has. and do you have reading comprehension problems are something dude? seriously I mean what part of the sentence of-The NFL owners dont like the Davis family which is why they gave first dibs to the Chargers do you not understand?  the NFL owners hate the Davis family,they dont want them in LA,they  correctly think mark davis is too incompetent of an owner to run a franchise in such an important market in LA. you are right about one thing though,too much corruption in Vegas so he will have to eventually sell the team to a billionaire owner in Oakland.That is what they want and what WILL eventually happen but there is a better chance of your Lions moving to Orlando than there ever is in a Mark Davis owned franchise being in LA.they like dean which is why they gave him first dibs,they HATE mark.got it? good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have your prediction I'm sticking with mine.
Click to expand...



well then i hate to say it but you are just as braindead as pooper.

 I would not have said that had the chargers already moved in but with them in now i have no problem saying that. facts are facts and WHY you ignore them is beyond me especially since my experience with you is you have never been like pooper and anquity and looked at the other side of the coin. i could post a valid link with many more valid reasons but it would be a waste of time since you would ignore those facts same as you did on my point that the owners dont like the davis family. oh and this isnt ME just having a theory,MANY sportswriters across the country that are in the know and connected to the NFL and have been in owner meetings with  the owners have said that,people like peter king of sports illustrated being the most famous.sorry but peter king and these other people are far more in the know and have more credibility than you do..had you said Vegas,I would say okay even though i dont agree with it but LA,you are seriously smoking some of poopers weed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had any issues with MDK,he is cool.MDK unlike pooper,doesnt lie about something when he is proven wrong or change the subject and run off with his tail between his legs like his lover antquity refusing to answer a simple question since he knows the question proves him wrong if he does answer it.If thats not being a coward refusing to answer a question,I dont know what is. cowards like them,no they can hide behind the computer cause unlike in court,they know they CAN lie without going to jail or they know they dont have to answer a question and can get away with running off changing the topic also.
> 
> still cannot believe the NFL was asinine and stupid enough to let the chargers move there.Even though I always said there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join the Rams,I did not think they would be stupid enough to go through with it since LA has no charger fans at all. I always figured they built the stadium designing it for two teams so they could STILL us LA as leverage for other teams to get their stadiums built.I guess now they will start using san antonio or London even.
> 
> sorry sealy,you will have to discuss those three games with others here,rather stick to watching classic games from yesteryear.
> 
> btw i sure am happy as hell the seahawks lost because at least the cheatas will have to EARN their superbowl win this time and not have it given to them by pete the cheat since he will not be there to throw the game this time. the coach of the packers and falcons wont throw it as he did.  a pesky fact that the cheats and seahawks both cant get around.the last time time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was over 2
> 
> years ago against ONE AND DONE marty shittenhiemer.lol and if not for a missed field goal by the vikings last year,that would hole true for the hawks as well.  one thing those two teams have in common is when they dont have the home town refs in their pockets and have to play the best on the road,they cant win,cause when they can cheat against the best,they cant win. the cheats are the less impressive of the two because they beat up on teams in the AFC east that have no business being in the NFL. those teams wouldnt even be able to beat high school teams.
> 
> I would love to see how many division titles they would win if they had to play in the era when the bills and dolphins played when they were great teams that always made the playoffs cause they had hall of fame QB's dan marino and jim kelly of the bills and dolphins.shit if those teams were playing in this era,the cheats would be lucky to win ONE division title.
> 
> The Bills making to it four straight superbowls was much more impressive than all those wins the cheats have at home over the years or their division titles since they got the home town refs in their pocket which again the seahawks do as well,let me make it clear I am not singling out just the cheats. But the Bills at LEAST had competition in their division having to face the dolphins in a future hall of famer with the quickets release in NFL history the Dan Marino. ESPN NEVER mentions those little facts when they kiss the asses of the cheats.wow what a surpise.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just hear the raiders are moving to LA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude what you been smoking? what the media has been saying is that there is a chance they could move to Vegas in a couple of years from now if the owners approve the move. the other asshole Mark Davis filed for relocation today which was expected,i have heard the owners wont vote on it till march.
> 
> as i have said many times to you before,the NFL owners dont like mark davis,that is WHY they gave first dibs to spanos and the chargers because not only do they not like the davis family,they know the chargers are no threat to the Rams fanbase out there even if they become superbowl contenders as I just proved in my last post.lol
> 
> Because the owners dont like the Davis family,I am guessing they wont give him approval there either when they vote for it it march ESPECIALLY since the NFL did a recent market survey on oakland and las vegas as NFL cities and they found that Vegas is not a good market for an NFL team where their survey found that oakland was an EXCELLENT market. If I was a betting man, I would wager money the owners are not going to approve the move because many of them have doubts if vegas will work as an NFL city plus they dont like the Davis family.
> 
> a month ago I would have laughed at anybody for suggesting  the Raiders had a chance to play in Vegas however since the NFL has proven once again the NFL is run by a bunch of idiot morons who were stupid enough to allow a second team into LA when two teams there has NEVER worked,I dont put anything past them and would not be shocked if i was wrong and they did give them the vote even though they would lose money going from a major market-oakland,the 6th biggest media market in the country,to vegas,the 44th biggest.
> 
> after the rams left LA in 95,the NFL came up with much tougher rules that make it much more difficult to relocate than it was back then.Back then you could got from a major market to a smaller market,now you cant.
> The chargers remember did the same thing as st louis did,going from a smaller market to a bigger market.
> 
> The Raiders would not be doing that so that is why I just dont see them getting approval from the owners. the NFL networks were angry as hell when the Rams left LA for st louis.cause they lost money losing them to a smaller market. However as I said,the fact the NFL owners were such morons to let the chargers come to LA and oversaturate the LA market,I dont put anything past them now and would not be a bit surprised if they approved the move. a month ago? I would have been shocked beyond words.but not now after the morons were asinine enough to have the chargers come to LA.a team nobody in LA wants.
> 
> LA has a passionate strong fanbase in the Rams and there are Raider fans in LA as well,although they are lmited and not near as large as the Rams,large enough to where they would have hurt the Rams fanbase though and split it down the middle had they come, but the Chargers fanbase in LA? it is non existant.they WILL bomb major big time even if they are superbowl contenders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My prediction is raiders end up in LA.
> 
> There will also be a European team in the next few years.
> 
> No Vegas. Too much corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Vegas doesn't have the population base to support a major league team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!  Vegas has 600,000 and St. Louis has 300,000.  St. Louis had a team why can't Vegas?  And Vegas has a lot of visitors who would come to watch their teams play.
Click to expand...


thats one more reason why I dont see vegas having a team cause the raiders would have the SAME exact situation the Rams did in st louis,despite having a national brand fanbase,they would have no home field advantage cause the visiting crowds would largely outnumber the home team crowds. I dont think the NFL would want to have that do you? Vegas has a bunch of transients there so that is just one more reason I dont see the raiders getting approval to move there but IF they moved,that would be the place.LA has been long out of the conversation for the raiders by the NFL.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just hear the raiders are moving to LA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude what you been smoking? what the media has been saying is that there is a chance they could move to Vegas in a couple of years from now if the owners approve the move. the other asshole Mark Davis filed for relocation today which was expected,i have heard the owners wont vote on it till march.
> 
> as i have said many times to you before,the NFL owners dont like mark davis,that is WHY they gave first dibs to spanos and the chargers because not only do they not like the davis family,they know the chargers are no threat to the Rams fanbase out there even if they become superbowl contenders as I just proved in my last post.lol
> 
> Because the owners dont like the Davis family,I am guessing they wont give him approval there either when they vote for it it march ESPECIALLY since the NFL did a recent market survey on oakland and las vegas as NFL cities and they found that Vegas is not a good market for an NFL team where their survey found that oakland was an EXCELLENT market. If I was a betting man, I would wager money the owners are not going to approve the move because many of them have doubts if vegas will work as an NFL city plus they dont like the Davis family.
> 
> a month ago I would have laughed at anybody for suggesting  the Raiders had a chance to play in Vegas however since the NFL has proven once again the NFL is run by a bunch of idiot morons who were stupid enough to allow a second team into LA when two teams there has NEVER worked,I dont put anything past them and would not be shocked if i was wrong and they did give them the vote even though they would lose money going from a major market-oakland,the 6th biggest media market in the country,to vegas,the 44th biggest.
> 
> after the rams left LA in 95,the NFL came up with much tougher rules that make it much more difficult to relocate than it was back then.Back then you could got from a major market to a smaller market,now you cant.
> The chargers remember did the same thing as st louis did,going from a smaller market to a bigger market.
> 
> The Raiders would not be doing that so that is why I just dont see them getting approval from the owners. the NFL networks were angry as hell when the Rams left LA for st louis.cause they lost money losing them to a smaller market. However as I said,the fact the NFL owners were such morons to let the chargers come to LA and oversaturate the LA market,I dont put anything past them now and would not be a bit surprised if they approved the move. a month ago? I would have been shocked beyond words.but not now after the morons were asinine enough to have the chargers come to LA.a team nobody in LA wants.
> 
> LA has a passionate strong fanbase in the Rams and there are Raider fans in LA as well,although they are lmited and not near as large as the Rams,large enough to where they would have hurt the Rams fanbase though and split it down the middle had they come, but the Chargers fanbase in LA? it is non existant.they WILL bomb major big time even if they are superbowl contenders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My prediction is raiders end up in LA.
> 
> There will also be a European team in the next few years.
> 
> No Vegas. Too much corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh three teams? seriously,you are beginning to sound like the logic pooper has. and do you have reading comprehension problems are something dude? seriously I mean what part of the sentence of-The NFL owners dont like the Davis family which is why they gave first dibs to the Chargers do you not understand?  the NFL owners hate the Davis family,they dont want them in LA,they  correctly think mark davis is too incompetent of an owner to run a franchise in such an important market in LA. you are right about one thing though,too much corruption in Vegas so he will have to eventually sell the team to a billionaire owner in Oakland.That is what they want and what WILL eventually happen but there is a better chance of your Lions moving to Orlando than there ever is in a Mark Davis owned franchise being in LA.they like dean which is why they gave him first dibs,they HATE mark.got it? good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have your prediction I'm sticking with mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well then i hate to say it but you are just as braindead as pooper.
> 
> I would not have said that had the chargers already moved in but with them in now i have no problem saying that. facts are facts and WHY you ignore them is beyond me especially since my experience with you is you have never been like pooper and anquity and looked at the other side of the coin. i could post a valid link with many more valid reasons but it would be a waste of time since you would ignore those facts same as you did on my point that the owners dont like the davis family. oh and this isnt ME just having a theory,MANY sportswriters across the country that are in the know and connected to the NFL and have been in owner meetings with  the owners have said that,people like peter king of sports illustrated being the most famous.sorry but peter king and these other people are far more in the know and have more credibility than you do..had you said Vegas,I would say okay even though i dont agree with it but LA,you are seriously smoking some of poopers weed.
Click to expand...

So the chargers have officially moved to LA? I didn't know.

I'm not brain dead I'm just predicting! If I'm wrong so what but if I'm right you have to blow pooper OK?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude what you been smoking? what the media has been saying is that there is a chance they could move to Vegas in a couple of years from now if the owners approve the move. the other asshole Mark Davis filed for relocation today which was expected,i have heard the owners wont vote on it till march.
> 
> as i have said many times to you before,the NFL owners dont like mark davis,that is WHY they gave first dibs to spanos and the chargers because not only do they not like the davis family,they know the chargers are no threat to the Rams fanbase out there even if they become superbowl contenders as I just proved in my last post.lol
> 
> Because the owners dont like the Davis family,I am guessing they wont give him approval there either when they vote for it it march ESPECIALLY since the NFL did a recent market survey on oakland and las vegas as NFL cities and they found that Vegas is not a good market for an NFL team where their survey found that oakland was an EXCELLENT market. If I was a betting man, I would wager money the owners are not going to approve the move because many of them have doubts if vegas will work as an NFL city plus they dont like the Davis family.
> 
> a month ago I would have laughed at anybody for suggesting  the Raiders had a chance to play in Vegas however since the NFL has proven once again the NFL is run by a bunch of idiot morons who were stupid enough to allow a second team into LA when two teams there has NEVER worked,I dont put anything past them and would not be shocked if i was wrong and they did give them the vote even though they would lose money going from a major market-oakland,the 6th biggest media market in the country,to vegas,the 44th biggest.
> 
> after the rams left LA in 95,the NFL came up with much tougher rules that make it much more difficult to relocate than it was back then.Back then you could got from a major market to a smaller market,now you cant.
> The chargers remember did the same thing as st louis did,going from a smaller market to a bigger market.
> 
> The Raiders would not be doing that so that is why I just dont see them getting approval from the owners. the NFL networks were angry as hell when the Rams left LA for st louis.cause they lost money losing them to a smaller market. However as I said,the fact the NFL owners were such morons to let the chargers come to LA and oversaturate the LA market,I dont put anything past them now and would not be a bit surprised if they approved the move. a month ago? I would have been shocked beyond words.but not now after the morons were asinine enough to have the chargers come to LA.a team nobody in LA wants.
> 
> LA has a passionate strong fanbase in the Rams and there are Raider fans in LA as well,although they are lmited and not near as large as the Rams,large enough to where they would have hurt the Rams fanbase though and split it down the middle had they come, but the Chargers fanbase in LA? it is non existant.they WILL bomb major big time even if they are superbowl contenders.
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction is raiders end up in LA.
> 
> There will also be a European team in the next few years.
> 
> No Vegas. Too much corruption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh three teams? seriously,you are beginning to sound like the logic pooper has. and do you have reading comprehension problems are something dude? seriously I mean what part of the sentence of-The NFL owners dont like the Davis family which is why they gave first dibs to the Chargers do you not understand?  the NFL owners hate the Davis family,they dont want them in LA,they  correctly think mark davis is too incompetent of an owner to run a franchise in such an important market in LA. you are right about one thing though,too much corruption in Vegas so he will have to eventually sell the team to a billionaire owner in Oakland.That is what they want and what WILL eventually happen but there is a better chance of your Lions moving to Orlando than there ever is in a Mark Davis owned franchise being in LA.they like dean which is why they gave him first dibs,they HATE mark.got it? good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have your prediction I'm sticking with mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well then i hate to say it but you are just as braindead as pooper.
> 
> I would not have said that had the chargers already moved in but with them in now i have no problem saying that. facts are facts and WHY you ignore them is beyond me especially since my experience with you is you have never been like pooper and anquity and looked at the other side of the coin. i could post a valid link with many more valid reasons but it would be a waste of time since you would ignore those facts same as you did on my point that the owners dont like the davis family. oh and this isnt ME just having a theory,MANY sportswriters across the country that are in the know and connected to the NFL and have been in owner meetings with  the owners have said that,people like peter king of sports illustrated being the most famous.sorry but peter king and these other people are far more in the know and have more credibility than you do..had you said Vegas,I would say okay even though i dont agree with it but LA,you are seriously smoking some of poopers weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the chargers have officially moved to LA? I didn't know.
> 
> I'm not brain dead I'm just predicting! If I'm wrong so what but if I'm right you have to blow pooper OK?
Click to expand...


agreed since i know it wont happen.LOL. see that is WHY i have no respect for pooper or antquity cause they ignore facts that prove them wrong.the facts were so OBVIOUS the rams were coming back to LA for sure by at least a year ago that even a child could have figured it out yet many morons here could not see what a child could?

yet you are doing the same thing they are doing,ignoring facts. I lost respect for pooper cause he would blatantly ignore facts that prove the raiders will never come back to LA again as long as they are owned by mark davis.another owner? yeah but not while they are owned by davis. my prediction is the raiders are not going to Las vegas,that they will not get the votes by the owners in march.

People who disagree on that with me and think they will,I respect their opinion on that because the FACTS are they have filed for relocation there because the FACTS are the NFL rejected their filing to move to LA last year. the NFL already rejected the Raiders right to move to LA last year and your telling me you think they are going to change their mind and approve their move there IF they try and file for relocation there again in the future? seriously what are you smoking? EVEN pooper has come around to it that the Raiders are not going back to LA again.


that is probably WHY he put me on ignore AGAIN like he did a many months ago since i proved that he lied sayng he thought the raiders would be back in LA last year ignoring all the facts i posted that even a child could have figured out they were never going to get approval.

oh and they chargers have not officially moved yet, read this link.I was proud to hear that.I hope EVERY moving company in the country tells them the same thing. I tip my hat off to these people.some LA companies ALSO have joined in the protest.good for them.

San Diego Companies Refuse to Move Chargers to L.A.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Yea but
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new head coach of the Rams is hot as Hell. Meow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you telling us you are gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought most people here were aware of that fact already. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my god,i sure was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not.
> 
> That's what he _wants_ you to believe.
> 
> mdk is as straight as an arrow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
Click to expand...


Right about what?


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you telling us you are gay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought most people here were aware of that fact already. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my god,i sure was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not.
> 
> That's what he _wants_ you to believe.
> 
> mdk is as straight as an arrow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had any issues with MDK,he is cool.MDK unlike pooper,doesnt lie about something when he is proven wrong or change the subject and run off with his tail between his legs like his lover antquity refusing to answer a simple question since he knows the question proves him wrong if he does answer it.If thats not being a coward refusing to answer a question,I dont know what is. cowards like them,no they can hide behind the computer cause unlike in court,they know they CAN lie without going to jail or they know they dont have to answer a question and can get away with running off changing the topic also.
> 
> still cannot believe the NFL was asinine and stupid enough to let the chargers move there.Even though I always said there was a 50/50 chance the chargers would join the Rams,I did not think they would be stupid enough to go through with it since LA has no charger fans at all. I always figured they built the stadium designing it for two teams so they could STILL us LA as leverage for other teams to get their stadiums built.I guess now they will start using san antonio or London even.
> 
> sorry sealy,you will have to discuss those three games with others here,rather stick to watching classic games from yesteryear.
> 
> btw i sure am happy as hell the seahawks lost because at least the cheatas will have to EARN their superbowl win this time and not have it given to them by pete the cheat since he will not be there to throw the game this time. the coach of the packers and falcons wont throw it as he did.  a pesky fact that the cheats and seahawks both cant get around.the last time time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was over 2
> 
> years ago against ONE AND DONE marty shittenhiemer.lol and if not for a missed field goal by the vikings last year,that would hole true for the hawks as well.  one thing those two teams have in common is when they dont have the home town refs in their pockets and have to play the best on the road,they cant win,cause when they can cheat against the best,they cant win. the cheats are the less impressive of the two because they beat up on teams in the AFC east that have no business being in the NFL. those teams wouldnt even be able to beat high school teams.
> 
> I would love to see how many division titles they would win if they had to play in the era when the bills and dolphins played when they were great teams that always made the playoffs cause they had hall of fame QB's dan marino and jim kelly of the bills and dolphins.shit if those teams were playing in this era,the cheats would be lucky to win ONE division title.
> 
> The Bills making to it four straight superbowls was much more impressive than all those wins the cheats have at home over the years or their division titles since they got the home town refs in their pocket which again the seahawks do as well,let me make it clear I am not singling out just the cheats. But the Bills at LEAST had competition in their division having to face the dolphins in a future hall of famer with the quickets release in NFL history the Dan Marino. ESPN NEVER mentions those little facts when they kiss the asses of the cheats.wow what a surpise.
Click to expand...


What did I lie about, you still haven't come up with the original quote. You know why that is? Because it doesn't exist. Lol!

You lied when you said the Rams would be in LA in 2015. Why did you lie? You said the Seattle Seahawks would go undefeated and lied. You said I said the Raiders would move to LA, you lied.

You also said I runaway, but you have me on ignore? Lol! You are a looney nut.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you know i would be surprised if the NFL was still around 10 years from now the way they have made it clear to the fans they do not care about them,that it is all about the money.Ratings have fallen at an all time low this year and they are trying to brush it off that it is because it is an election year.BS.what will they say next year when it gets even worse?

 the NFL has become a joke first by letting the patriots get away with scandal after scandal and going unpunished for it year after year,THEN  to their stupidity,they allow the Niners to move into santa clara where the new stadium is a complete dump,candlestick was much nicer and they have priced the fans out of the game not even allowing long time season ticket holders to renew their season tickets because they have catered to the rich and wealthy who are fair weather fans that dont support them when they lose as they did at candlestick.the NFL really  botched that one major big time. NFL screwing the diehard loyal fans in SF.

So mainly because of those two reasons,NFL ratings are at an all time low which they were actually started on a decline even before all this by bringing  in those stupid thursday night prime time games that nobody,the fans OR the players likes.

NOW by being stupid enough to allow the Chargers to leave SD for LA something i NEVER thought they would follow through on and allow  even though they did give them that option,this goes  down as the second most stupid and asinine thing the NFL ever allowed to happen next to letting the Rams leave LA  in the first place.

the NFL is going to become an even bigger joke starting next year. san diego was a great market for the NFL when the Chargers were winning and Phillip Rivers was in his prime. even with the Chargers being a really bad team the last couple of years on the field they STILL got a couple of prime time thursday night games.Had they not been playing in a nice market and a beautiful city  like san diego though,they never would have got more than one prime time thursday night game,the minimum required for all teams,they would have had just that minimum had it been another city such as cleveland or what have you.

If the NFL does not get their act together and make the chargers turn back,this will be the fall and decline of the NFL eventually. I am not so sure that even had the chargers STAYED,the NFL would not be here ten years from now cause letting the Niners move to santa clara and price out all the loyal fans that supported them when they were horrible for so long and packed them in at candlestick which WAS a much nicer stadium than crapfest Levi,that has already hurt the NFL. they are going through the same thing the Rams did when they were in st louis,having half empty stadiums with the majority of fans being from the opposing team and anybody thinks that winning will change anything for them,you are clueless because the blue collar workers have priced out of going to these games and the rich who do go are far weather fans who dont stay for the whole game because they are only interested in doing business deals rather than watch the game so they leave at halftime and dont come back.


----------



## sealybobo

H


Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you telling us you are gay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought most people here were aware of that fact already. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my god,i sure was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not.
> 
> That's what he _wants_ you to believe.
> 
> mdk is as straight as an arrow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right about what?
Click to expand...

Hes right that the raiders are moving to LA or vegas


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> H
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought most people here were aware of that fact already. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my god,i sure was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not.
> 
> That's what he _wants_ you to believe.
> 
> mdk is as straight as an arrow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes right that the raiders are moving to LA or vegas
Click to expand...


He has said the Raiders are not leaving Oakland. The Vegas thing is just a farce and will not happen.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh my god,i sure was not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not.
> 
> That's what he _wants_ you to believe.
> 
> mdk is as straight as an arrow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes right that the raiders are moving to LA or vegas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has said the Raiders are not leaving Oakland. The Vegas thing is just a farce and will not happen.
Click to expand...

Oh so now I'm the jerk. Listen bucko. When the raiders move to LA I will be la ram fans new hero. Remember clockwork Orange? I would love to force ram boy to watch Seattle and new england patriots gamess like that.

And if he met the owner of the raiders and Roger goodwill he would be star struck and he'd tell them what admiration he has and what a big fan he is of Pete Carroll and could he have his autograph


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not.
> 
> That's what he _wants_ you to believe.
> 
> mdk is as straight as an arrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes right that the raiders are moving to LA or vegas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has said the Raiders are not leaving Oakland. The Vegas thing is just a farce and will not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now I'm the jerk. Listen bucko. When the raiders move to LA I will be la ram fans new hero. Remember clockwork Orange? I would love to force ram boy to watch Seattle and new england patriots gamess like that.
> 
> And if he met the owner of the raiders and Roger goodwill he would be star struck and he'd tell them what admiration he has and what a big fan he is of Pete Carroll and could he have his autograph
Click to expand...


Where did I say you were a jerk. I was telling you what he has said.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes right that the raiders are moving to LA or vegas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has said the Raiders are not leaving Oakland. The Vegas thing is just a farce and will not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now I'm the jerk. Listen bucko. When the raiders move to LA I will be la ram fans new hero. Remember clockwork Orange? I would love to force ram boy to watch Seattle and new england patriots gamess like that.
> 
> And if he met the owner of the raiders and Roger goodwill he would be star struck and he'd tell them what admiration he has and what a big fan he is of Pete Carroll and could he have his autograph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say you were a jerk. I was telling you what he has said.
Click to expand...


All I know is I'm going to rub it in your faces when next year Europe has a team and the raiders are in la


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> 
> 
> Hes right that the raiders are moving to LA or vegas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has said the Raiders are not leaving Oakland. The Vegas thing is just a farce and will not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now I'm the jerk. Listen bucko. When the raiders move to LA I will be la ram fans new hero. Remember clockwork Orange? I would love to force ram boy to watch Seattle and new england patriots gamess like that.
> 
> And if he met the owner of the raiders and Roger goodwill he would be star struck and he'd tell them what admiration he has and what a big fan he is of Pete Carroll and could he have his autograph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say you were a jerk. I was telling you what he has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I know is I'm going to rub it in your faces when next year Europe has a team and the raiders are in la
Click to expand...


Rub what in? I never said either way if the Raiders are moving or not. I didn't know Europe is getting a team. If the Raiders move and it is not certain, they should move to Las Vegas, Los Angeles. I want the Raiders in Oakland but where they end up is anyone's guess.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> Hes right that the raiders are moving to LA or vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has said the Raiders are not leaving Oakland. The Vegas thing is just a farce and will not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now I'm the jerk. Listen bucko. When the raiders move to LA I will be la ram fans new hero. Remember clockwork Orange? I would love to force ram boy to watch Seattle and new england patriots gamess like that.
> 
> And if he met the owner of the raiders and Roger goodwill he would be star struck and he'd tell them what admiration he has and what a big fan he is of Pete Carroll and could he have his autograph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say you were a jerk. I was telling you what he has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I know is I'm going to rub it in your faces when next year Europe has a team and the raiders are in la
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rub what in? I never said either way if the Raiders are moving or not. I didn't know Europe is getting a team. If the Raiders move and it is not certain, they should move to Las Vegas, Los Angeles. I want the Raiders in Oakland but where they end up is anyone's guess.
Click to expand...


And really, who cares right?  All I care about right now is Atlanta and New England.  Ram is missing history.  Brady is something huh?  But Ram boy has the NFL tevo'ed and he's only up to watching Joe Montana games.  He's just now realizing Joe Montana is good.  Wait till he finds out there's a QB in a few years that will destroy Joe's numbers.  And no one cares that NE cheats.  They do it well.  And you can even suspend Tom Brady for 4 games and they will still make it.  Take Gronk out and they still make it.  If Ram boy watched the games he would know this.  

And what does Ram Man think of the owner of the Atlanta Hawks?  He seems like a nice man and his little spinner wife is hot.  But not so hot it's obvious that she's with him for the money like Melania.  LOL


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has said the Raiders are not leaving Oakland. The Vegas thing is just a farce and will not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so now I'm the jerk. Listen bucko. When the raiders move to LA I will be la ram fans new hero. Remember clockwork Orange? I would love to force ram boy to watch Seattle and new england patriots gamess like that.
> 
> And if he met the owner of the raiders and Roger goodwill he would be star struck and he'd tell them what admiration he has and what a big fan he is of Pete Carroll and could he have his autograph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say you were a jerk. I was telling you what he has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I know is I'm going to rub it in your faces when next year Europe has a team and the raiders are in la
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rub what in? I never said either way if the Raiders are moving or not. I didn't know Europe is getting a team. If the Raiders move and it is not certain, they should move to Las Vegas, Los Angeles. I want the Raiders in Oakland but where they end up is anyone's guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And really, who cares right?  All I care about right now is Atlanta and New England.  Ram is missing history.  Brady is something huh?  But Ram boy has the NFL tevo'ed and he's only up to watching Joe Montana games.  He's just now realizing Joe Montana is good.  Wait till he finds out there's a QB in a few years that will destroy Joe's numbers.  And no one cares that NE cheats.  They do it well.  And you can even suspend Tom Brady for 4 games and they will still make it.  Take Gronk out and they still make it.  If Ram boy watched the games he would know this.
> 
> And what does Ram Man think of the owner of the Atlanta Hawks?  He seems like a nice man and his little spinner wife is hot.  But not so hot it's obvious that she's with him for the money like Melania.  LOL
Click to expand...


Brady and Belichick, like Bird, Jordan, and other greats, you love to hate and yet you respect the talent and success because of who they are. The NFl's goal is for parity and the league is designed for 8-8. Denver, Carolina, last years Super Bowls teams didn't make the playoffs this year. Some how New England is going to the Super Bowl for the seventh time under Belichick and Brady. Suspending Brady was the best thing Goodell could do for the Pats. Brady got four games rest and a chip on his shoulder.New England is what every NFL team wants to be. Did Kraft seem a little drunk at the post game interview? 

All that said about the Pats, I am wanting Atlanta, Ryan has had a great season and Falcon fans are easy to like. 

The Super Bowl this year is good vs. evil. 

If New England wins, the post game will be quite interesting, Goodell giving the Lombardi Trophy to Belichick and Brady. You don't think Brady wants that? Reminds me of Rozelle giving the Lombardi to Al Davis and the Raiders after the Raiders moved. 

Got to love football.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has said the Raiders are not leaving Oakland. The Vegas thing is just a farce and will not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so now I'm the jerk. Listen bucko. When the raiders move to LA I will be la ram fans new hero. Remember clockwork Orange? I would love to force ram boy to watch Seattle and new england patriots gamess like that.
> 
> And if he met the owner of the raiders and Roger goodwill he would be star struck and he'd tell them what admiration he has and what a big fan he is of Pete Carroll and could he have his autograph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say you were a jerk. I was telling you what he has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I know is I'm going to rub it in your faces when next year Europe has a team and the raiders are in la
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rub what in? I never said either way if the Raiders are moving or not. I didn't know Europe is getting a team. If the Raiders move and it is not certain, they should move to Las Vegas, Los Angeles. I want the Raiders in Oakland but where they end up is anyone's guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And really, who cares right?  All I care about right now is Atlanta and New England.  Ram is missing history.  Brady is something huh?  But Ram boy has the NFL tevo'ed and he's only up to watching Joe Montana games.  He's just now realizing Joe Montana is good.  Wait till he finds out there's a QB in a few years that will destroy Joe's numbers.  And no one cares that NE cheats.  They do it well.  And you can even suspend Tom Brady for 4 games and they will still make it.  Take Gronk out and they still make it.  If Ram boy watched the games he would know this.
> 
> And what does Ram Man think of the owner of the Atlanta Hawks?  He seems like a nice man and his little spinner wife is hot.  But not so hot it's obvious that she's with him for the money like Melania.  LOL
Click to expand...


Shady Brady same as Belicheat is a fraud yeah THAT is something. I laugh at the propaganda media that says he is the greatest QB of all time.He isnt even one of the top ten since he is in the same catagaory as that other fraud cheater barry bonds,same as him he has to cheat to achive greatness and set records.the whole world sees him what a cheater and fraud he is the fact that the entire crowd booed him at half time in last years superbowl .

 I only know about that cause of people at work that told me about it just so pooper doesnt think that i watched the game. funny that you mentioend montana cause even he has said brady is a cheater which is really funny since he was Bradys Idol. man if my own idol called me a cheater i would be too embarrassed to show myself in public. Brady of course though has no conscience or morals as all cheatriot fans dont such as pooper though so it means nothing to him that his own idol has called him a cheater.

speaking of montana oh i so much have been enjoying watching those games from yesteryear when the niners and "LA" Rams played each other in the 90's. I have so many fond memories of those monday night games of seeing joe great,ronnie lott,jerry rice, and the niners face off against jim everett,flipper anderson,jackie slater,and arguably the best running back of all time next to Jim Brown of course Eric Dickerson.

That was why many Ram fans stopped going to games in the early 90's cause they hated the OWNER of the rams the bitch evil whore georgia frontiere for trading away eric dickerson,they BEGGED her to sell the team cause she had sabotoged them from within so she could move them to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.she is burning in hell right now because of that along with al davis, and dean spanos will later join them in hell.

the four game suspension was a complete joke same as the first round draft picks they get taken away from them always are.a mere slap on the wrist.that is WHY goddel is the worst  NFL commissioner hands down the way he has his head up Robert Krafts ass.

i am just glad pete the cheat and the seahawks are not in the superbowl this time cause at least THIS time the game wont be given to them and they will have to EARN it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> 
> 
> Hes right that the raiders are moving to LA or vegas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has said the Raiders are not leaving Oakland. The Vegas thing is just a farce and will not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now I'm the jerk. Listen bucko. When the raiders move to LA I will be la ram fans new hero. Remember clockwork Orange? I would love to force ram boy to watch Seattle and new england patriots gamess like that.
> 
> And if he met the owner of the raiders and Roger goodwill he would be star struck and he'd tell them what admiration he has and what a big fan he is of Pete Carroll and could he have his autograph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say you were a jerk. I was telling you what he has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I know is I'm going to rub it in your faces when next year Europe has a team and the raiders are in la
Click to expand...


just as long as you dont have meltdowns and have temper tantrems or change the subject like anquity when i ask you the question-what was it you were saying about the raiders being in LA?  or accuse me of lying as pooper always does when I proved he was a moron same as you for ignoring facts the raiders willnever be in LA as long as davis is the owner.

pooper and anquity have  been giving you the crack they have  been smoking obviously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not.
> 
> That's what he _wants_ you to believe.
> 
> mdk is as straight as an arrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes right that the raiders are moving to LA or vegas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has said the Raiders are not leaving Oakland. The Vegas thing is just a farce and will not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now I'm the jerk. Listen bucko. When the raiders move to LA I will be la ram fans new hero. Remember clockwork Orange? I would love to force ram boy to watch Seattle and new england patriots gamess like that.
> 
> And if he met the owner of the raiders and Roger goodwill he would be star struck and he'd tell them what admiration he has and what a big fan he is of Pete Carroll and could he have his autograph
Click to expand...


for ignoring FACTS that they wont be in LA again,yeah that IS being a jerk. I am beginning  to think you would have been the same as pooper was back then how when i explained  there was zero chance the raiders would be going to carson this year cause the site was a toxixc landdump  you would have done the same thing,blatantly ignore those facts like that idiot jerk did back then and now LIES even when i post it in black and white in the LINK that he DID say they had a chance of being in LA this year as you saw on that one thread not too long ago . that is pathetic when he has to lie about something he said especially when i brought the link up that proves it in black and white.just own up to it,jesus christ,its all in black and white cause they keep records,why lie and deny it? smae with USMBs resident troll rightwinger who is so butthurt about being wrong on the rams coming back he STILL says they are in st louis. PROOF he is USMB's resident troll and has the logic he is right and the entire world is wrong.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> I only know about that cause of people at work that told me about it just so pooper doesnt think that i watched the game.



How would you know what I said since I'm on ignore? LOL!


----------



## Votto

Missourian said:


> LA's had lotsa teams...history dictates they won't be there long.



Would they take the Browns or Bengals as well?

That way when the Chargers leave they will still have a team.  They won't have an NFL team, but a team nonetheless.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but
> Yea but I agree with la ram fan and not mdk or papageorge. He may not let it go and move on but you guys just won't be bigger men and admit it that he's right.
> 
> And he may watch sports center or listen to sports radio or read up on the internet. I'm just giving him hard time I believe he doesn't watch live. And papageorge mad he has him on ignore. So funny you guys are all sour grapes.
> 
> La ram fan please watch the next 3 games!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right about what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes right that the raiders are moving to LA or vegas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has said the Raiders are not leaving Oakland. The Vegas thing is just a farce and will not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so now I'm the jerk. Listen bucko. When the raiders move to LA I will be la ram fans new hero. Remember clockwork Orange? I would love to force ram boy to watch Seattle and new england patriots gamess like that.
> 
> And if he met the owner of the raiders and Roger goodwill he would be star struck and he'd tell them what admiration he has and what a big fan he is of Pete Carroll and could he have his autograph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for ignoring FACTS that they wont be in LA again,yeah that IS being a jerk. I am beginning  to think you would have been the same as pooper was back then how when i explained  there was zero chance the raiders would be going to carson this year cause the site was a toxixc landdump  you would have done the same thing,blatantly ignore those facts like that idiot jerk did back then and now LIES even when i post it in black and white in the LINK that he DID say they had a chance of being in LA this year as you saw on that one thread not too long ago . that is pathetic when you lie about something you said especially when i brought the link up that proves it in black and white.just own up to it,jesus christs,its all in black and white cause they keep records,why lie and deny it?
Click to expand...


You didn't direct link it, so you are lying again. Of course you wouldn't be able to know since I am on "ignore". LOL!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so now I'm the jerk. Listen bucko. When the raiders move to LA I will be la ram fans new hero. Remember clockwork Orange? I would love to force ram boy to watch Seattle and new england patriots gamess like that.
> 
> And if he met the owner of the raiders and Roger goodwill he would be star struck and he'd tell them what admiration he has and what a big fan he is of Pete Carroll and could he have his autograph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say you were a jerk. I was telling you what he has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I know is I'm going to rub it in your faces when next year Europe has a team and the raiders are in la
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rub what in? I never said either way if the Raiders are moving or not. I didn't know Europe is getting a team. If the Raiders move and it is not certain, they should move to Las Vegas, Los Angeles. I want the Raiders in Oakland but where they end up is anyone's guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And really, who cares right?  All I care about right now is Atlanta and New England.  Ram is missing history.  Brady is something huh?  But Ram boy has the NFL tevo'ed and he's only up to watching Joe Montana games.  He's just now realizing Joe Montana is good.  Wait till he finds out there's a QB in a few years that will destroy Joe's numbers.  And no one cares that NE cheats.  They do it well.  And you can even suspend Tom Brady for 4 games and they will still make it.  Take Gronk out and they still make it.  If Ram boy watched the games he would know this.
> 
> And what does Ram Man think of the owner of the Atlanta Hawks?  He seems like a nice man and his little spinner wife is hot.  But not so hot it's obvious that she's with him for the money like Melania.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady and Belichick, like Bird, Jordan, and other greats, you love to hate and yet you respect the talent and success because of who they are. The NFl's goal is for parity and the league is designed for 8-8. Denver, Carolina, last years Super Bowls teams didn't make the playoffs this year. Some how New England is going to the Super Bowl for the seventh time under Belichick and Brady. Suspending Brady was the best thing Goodell could do for the Pats. Brady got four games rest and a chip on his shoulder.New England is what every NFL team wants to be. Did Kraft seem a little drunk at the post game interview?
> 
> All that said about the Pats, I am wanting Atlanta, Ryan has had a great season and Falcon fans are easy to like.
> 
> The Super Bowl this year is good vs. evil.
> 
> If New England wins, the post game will be quite interesting, Goodell giving the Lombardi Trophy to Belichick and Brady. You don't think Brady wants that? Reminds me of Rozelle giving the Lombardi to Al Davis and the Raiders after the Raiders moved.
> 
> Got to love football.
Click to expand...


Reminds me of Catholics vs. Convicts.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so now I'm the jerk. Listen bucko. When the raiders move to LA I will be la ram fans new hero. Remember clockwork Orange? I would love to force ram boy to watch Seattle and new england patriots gamess like that.
> 
> And if he met the owner of the raiders and Roger goodwill he would be star struck and he'd tell them what admiration he has and what a big fan he is of Pete Carroll and could he have his autograph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say you were a jerk. I was telling you what he has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I know is I'm going to rub it in your faces when next year Europe has a team and the raiders are in la
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rub what in? I never said either way if the Raiders are moving or not. I didn't know Europe is getting a team. If the Raiders move and it is not certain, they should move to Las Vegas, Los Angeles. I want the Raiders in Oakland but where they end up is anyone's guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And really, who cares right?  All I care about right now is Atlanta and New England.  Ram is missing history.  Brady is something huh?  But Ram boy has the NFL tevo'ed and he's only up to watching Joe Montana games.  He's just now realizing Joe Montana is good.  Wait till he finds out there's a QB in a few years that will destroy Joe's numbers.  And no one cares that NE cheats.  They do it well.  And you can even suspend Tom Brady for 4 games and they will still make it.  Take Gronk out and they still make it.  If Ram boy watched the games he would know this.
> 
> And what does Ram Man think of the owner of the Atlanta Hawks?  He seems like a nice man and his little spinner wife is hot.  But not so hot it's obvious that she's with him for the money like Melania.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shady Brady same as Belicheat is a fraud yeah THAT is something. I laugh at the propaganda media that says he is the greatest QB of all time.He isnt even one of the top ten since he is in the same catagaory as that other fraud cheater barry bonds,same as him he has to cheat to achive greatness and set records.the whole world sees him what a cheater and fraud he is the fact that the entire crowd booed him at half time in last years superbowl .
> 
> I only know about that cause of people at work that told me about it just so pooper doesnt think that i watched the game. funny that you mentioend montana cause even he has said brady is a cheater which is really funny since he was Bradys Idol. man if my own idol called me a cheater i would be too embarrassed to show myself in public. Brady of course though has no conscience or morals as all cheatriot fans dont such as pooper though so it means nothing to him that his own idol has called him a cheater.
> 
> speaking of montana oh i so much have been enjoying watching those games from yesteryear when the niners and "LA" Rams played each other in the 90's. I have so many fond memories of those monday night games of seeing joe great,ronnie lott,jerry rice, and the niners face off against jim everett,flipper anderson,jackie slater,and arguably the best running back of all time next to Jim Brown of course Eric Dickerson.
> 
> That was why many Ram fans stopped going to games in the early 90's cause they hated the OWNER of the rams the bitch evil whore georgia frontiere for trading away eric dickerson,they BEGGED her to sell the team cause she had sabotoged them from within so she could move them to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.she is burning in hell right now because of that along with al davis, and dean spanos will later join them in hell.
> 
> the four game suspension was a complete joke same as the first round draft picks they get taken away from them always are.a mere slap on the wrist.that is WHY goddel is the worst  NFL commissioner hands down the way he has his head up Robert Krafts ass.
> 
> i am just glad pete the cheat and the seahawks are not in the superbowl this time cause at least THIS time the game wont be given to them and they will have to EARN it.
Click to expand...


Sounds like Montana doesn't want Brady to be the Greatest of all time but too bad because results are how I measure and Brady is GOAT already.

How did Brady cheat last game?  Did he get the Steelers sick?

Injury Report: Stomach bug rips through the Pittsburgh locker room


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only know about that cause of people at work that told me about it just so pooper doesnt think that i watched the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know what I said since I'm on ignore? LOL!
Click to expand...


You didn't lie.  Just because the raiders aren't back in LA YET doesn't mean they won't be next year.  In fact I heard a rumor that the Rams are going to be moving again because the people in LA don't like Stan Kroenke.  So add to my prediction the Rams will be moving to Vegas in 3 years.


----------



## sealybobo

2 NFL teams in vegas


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say you were a jerk. I was telling you what he has said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is I'm going to rub it in your faces when next year Europe has a team and the raiders are in la
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rub what in? I never said either way if the Raiders are moving or not. I didn't know Europe is getting a team. If the Raiders move and it is not certain, they should move to Las Vegas, Los Angeles. I want the Raiders in Oakland but where they end up is anyone's guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And really, who cares right?  All I care about right now is Atlanta and New England.  Ram is missing history.  Brady is something huh?  But Ram boy has the NFL tevo'ed and he's only up to watching Joe Montana games.  He's just now realizing Joe Montana is good.  Wait till he finds out there's a QB in a few years that will destroy Joe's numbers.  And no one cares that NE cheats.  They do it well.  And you can even suspend Tom Brady for 4 games and they will still make it.  Take Gronk out and they still make it.  If Ram boy watched the games he would know this.
> 
> And what does Ram Man think of the owner of the Atlanta Hawks?  He seems like a nice man and his little spinner wife is hot.  But not so hot it's obvious that she's with him for the money like Melania.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shady Brady same as Belicheat is a fraud yeah THAT is something. I laugh at the propaganda media that says he is the greatest QB of all time.He isnt even one of the top ten since he is in the same catagaory as that other fraud cheater barry bonds,same as him he has to cheat to achive greatness and set records.the whole world sees him what a cheater and fraud he is the fact that the entire crowd booed him at half time in last years superbowl .
> 
> I only know about that cause of people at work that told me about it just so pooper doesnt think that i watched the game. funny that you mentioend montana cause even he has said brady is a cheater which is really funny since he was Bradys Idol. man if my own idol called me a cheater i would be too embarrassed to show myself in public. Brady of course though has no conscience or morals as all cheatriot fans dont such as pooper though so it means nothing to him that his own idol has called him a cheater.
> 
> speaking of montana oh i so much have been enjoying watching those games from yesteryear when the niners and "LA" Rams played each other in the 90's. I have so many fond memories of those monday night games of seeing joe great,ronnie lott,jerry rice, and the niners face off against jim everett,flipper anderson,jackie slater,and arguably the best running back of all time next to Jim Brown of course Eric Dickerson.
> 
> That was why many Ram fans stopped going to games in the early 90's cause they hated the OWNER of the rams the bitch evil whore georgia frontiere for trading away eric dickerson,they BEGGED her to sell the team cause she had sabotoged them from within so she could move them to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.she is burning in hell right now because of that along with al davis, and dean spanos will later join them in hell.
> 
> the four game suspension was a complete joke same as the first round draft picks they get taken away from them always are.a mere slap on the wrist.that is WHY goddel is the worst  NFL commissioner hands down the way he has his head up Robert Krafts ass.
> 
> i am just glad pete the cheat and the seahawks are not in the superbowl this time cause at least THIS time the game wont be given to them and they will have to EARN it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like Montana doesn't want Brady to be the Greatest of all time but too bad because results are how I measure and Brady is GOAT already.
> 
> How did Brady cheat last game?  Did he get the Steelers sick?
> 
> Injury Report: Stomach bug rips through the Pittsburgh locker room
Click to expand...


Brady  doesnt cheat ALLl by himself.it is mostly the home town refs they have in their pockets is WHY they win so much at home all the time and why they have such a great record over the years.

I USED to be impressed by how they won so much at home but not anymore.alex made a thread of that a long time ago and exposed that how they have had the refs in their pockets over the years.You will have to go hunt for it if you want to see it I am not going to bother with hunting it down since you are doing the pooper thing and ignore the facts how the Raiders will never be back in LA again.

You dont seem to remember how i pointed out many times to you in the past how the last time the cheats won on the road in the PLAYOFFS was 10 years ago against the chargers in san diego against a coach back then whos teams ALWAYS went one and done in the playoffs when he was with both the chargers and chiefs.Only time he ever  won with the chiefs was in the 93 season when he had Montana so thats hardly impressive.

During the regular season they can beat teams on the road cause the AFC is so weak,they have two games yearly against 6 teams that dont even being in the NFL they are so bad that high school teams could beat them being the jets,dolphins,and bills,teams that have not had winning seasons in YEARS. Well the dolphins did this year but they are rebuilding.

  But when they are in the playoffs on the ROAD and they have to play the best of the best,as the past ten years prove,they cant win cause they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.

thats why seattle doesnt impress me either because they ALSO have shown they cant win on the road in the playoffs against the best of the best cause they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.

Now if Brady was playing in the 90's era when he played the Bills and Dolphins he would have had to face top notch competition having to face two hall of fame quarterbacks in dan marino of the dolphins and jim kelly of the bills and two hall of fame coachs in don shula and marv levy,well THEN I would be impressed with the patriots winning division titles every year after year  but as i said,those teams in the AFC east  NOW dont even belong in the NFL,they are so bad high school teams could beat them.

The Bills making it to four straight superbowls back then was 10 times more impressive than anything brady or the cheats have done the fact he had to face off against another hall of fame quarterback in dan marino of the dolphins and hall of fame coach don shula,arguably the best NFL coach ever possibly.thats FAR more impressive feat the bills accomplished than anything the cheats have especially since they did not cheat to do so.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is I'm going to rub it in your faces when next year Europe has a team and the raiders are in la
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rub what in? I never said either way if the Raiders are moving or not. I didn't know Europe is getting a team. If the Raiders move and it is not certain, they should move to Las Vegas, Los Angeles. I want the Raiders in Oakland but where they end up is anyone's guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And really, who cares right?  All I care about right now is Atlanta and New England.  Ram is missing history.  Brady is something huh?  But Ram boy has the NFL tevo'ed and he's only up to watching Joe Montana games.  He's just now realizing Joe Montana is good.  Wait till he finds out there's a QB in a few years that will destroy Joe's numbers.  And no one cares that NE cheats.  They do it well.  And you can even suspend Tom Brady for 4 games and they will still make it.  Take Gronk out and they still make it.  If Ram boy watched the games he would know this.
> 
> And what does Ram Man think of the owner of the Atlanta Hawks?  He seems like a nice man and his little spinner wife is hot.  But not so hot it's obvious that she's with him for the money like Melania.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shady Brady same as Belicheat is a fraud yeah THAT is something. I laugh at the propaganda media that says he is the greatest QB of all time.He isnt even one of the top ten since he is in the same catagaory as that other fraud cheater barry bonds,same as him he has to cheat to achive greatness and set records.the whole world sees him what a cheater and fraud he is the fact that the entire crowd booed him at half time in last years superbowl .
> 
> I only know about that cause of people at work that told me about it just so pooper doesnt think that i watched the game. funny that you mentioend montana cause even he has said brady is a cheater which is really funny since he was Bradys Idol. man if my own idol called me a cheater i would be too embarrassed to show myself in public. Brady of course though has no conscience or morals as all cheatriot fans dont such as pooper though so it means nothing to him that his own idol has called him a cheater.
> 
> speaking of montana oh i so much have been enjoying watching those games from yesteryear when the niners and "LA" Rams played each other in the 90's. I have so many fond memories of those monday night games of seeing joe great,ronnie lott,jerry rice, and the niners face off against jim everett,flipper anderson,jackie slater,and arguably the best running back of all time next to Jim Brown of course Eric Dickerson.
> 
> That was why many Ram fans stopped going to games in the early 90's cause they hated the OWNER of the rams the bitch evil whore georgia frontiere for trading away eric dickerson,they BEGGED her to sell the team cause she had sabotoged them from within so she could move them to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.she is burning in hell right now because of that along with al davis, and dean spanos will later join them in hell.
> 
> the four game suspension was a complete joke same as the first round draft picks they get taken away from them always are.a mere slap on the wrist.that is WHY goddel is the worst  NFL commissioner hands down the way he has his head up Robert Krafts ass.
> 
> i am just glad pete the cheat and the seahawks are not in the superbowl this time cause at least THIS time the game wont be given to them and they will have to EARN it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like Montana doesn't want Brady to be the Greatest of all time but too bad because results are how I measure and Brady is GOAT already.
> 
> How did Brady cheat last game?  Did he get the Steelers sick?
> 
> Injury Report: Stomach bug rips through the Pittsburgh locker room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady  doesnt cheat ALLl by himself.it is mostly the home town refs they have in their pockets is WHY they win so much at home all the time and why they have such a great record over the years.
> 
> I USED to be impressed by how they won so much at home but not anymore.alex made a thread of that a long time ago and exposed that how they have had the refs in their pockets over the years.You will have to go hunt for it if you want to see it I am not going to bother with hunting it down since you are doing the pooper thing and ignore the facts how the Raiders will never be back in LA again.
> 
> You dont seem to remember how i pointed out many times to you in the past how the last time the cheats won on the road in the PLAYOFFS was 10 years ago against the chargers in san diego against a coach back then whos teams ALWAYS went one and done in the playoffs when he was with both the chargers and chiefs.Only time he ever  won with the chiefs was in the 93 season when he had Montana so thats hardly impressive.
> 
> During the regular season they can beat teams on the road cause the AFC is so weak,they have two games yearly against 6 teams that dont even being in the NFL they are so bad that high school teams could beat them being the jets,dolphins,and bills,teams that have not had winning seasons in YEARS. Well the dolphins did this year but they are rebuilding.
> 
> But when they are in the playoffs on the ROAD and they have to play the best of the best,as the past ten years prove,they cant win cause they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> thats why seattle doesnt impress me either because they ALSO have shown they cant win on the road in the playoffs against the best of the best cause they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
Click to expand...

That cheating occured years ago. It doesn't happen anymore. At least not the last few years. You'd know that if you watched the games. Brady is fucking amazing. 

You can't have an opinion since the last time you watched a live game was when Lombardi was coaching


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rub what in? I never said either way if the Raiders are moving or not. I didn't know Europe is getting a team. If the Raiders move and it is not certain, they should move to Las Vegas, Los Angeles. I want the Raiders in Oakland but where they end up is anyone's guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And really, who cares right?  All I care about right now is Atlanta and New England.  Ram is missing history.  Brady is something huh?  But Ram boy has the NFL tevo'ed and he's only up to watching Joe Montana games.  He's just now realizing Joe Montana is good.  Wait till he finds out there's a QB in a few years that will destroy Joe's numbers.  And no one cares that NE cheats.  They do it well.  And you can even suspend Tom Brady for 4 games and they will still make it.  Take Gronk out and they still make it.  If Ram boy watched the games he would know this.
> 
> And what does Ram Man think of the owner of the Atlanta Hawks?  He seems like a nice man and his little spinner wife is hot.  But not so hot it's obvious that she's with him for the money like Melania.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shady Brady same as Belicheat is a fraud yeah THAT is something. I laugh at the propaganda media that says he is the greatest QB of all time.He isnt even one of the top ten since he is in the same catagaory as that other fraud cheater barry bonds,same as him he has to cheat to achive greatness and set records.the whole world sees him what a cheater and fraud he is the fact that the entire crowd booed him at half time in last years superbowl .
> 
> I only know about that cause of people at work that told me about it just so pooper doesnt think that i watched the game. funny that you mentioend montana cause even he has said brady is a cheater which is really funny since he was Bradys Idol. man if my own idol called me a cheater i would be too embarrassed to show myself in public. Brady of course though has no conscience or morals as all cheatriot fans dont such as pooper though so it means nothing to him that his own idol has called him a cheater.
> 
> speaking of montana oh i so much have been enjoying watching those games from yesteryear when the niners and "LA" Rams played each other in the 90's. I have so many fond memories of those monday night games of seeing joe great,ronnie lott,jerry rice, and the niners face off against jim everett,flipper anderson,jackie slater,and arguably the best running back of all time next to Jim Brown of course Eric Dickerson.
> 
> That was why many Ram fans stopped going to games in the early 90's cause they hated the OWNER of the rams the bitch evil whore georgia frontiere for trading away eric dickerson,they BEGGED her to sell the team cause she had sabotoged them from within so she could move them to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.she is burning in hell right now because of that along with al davis, and dean spanos will later join them in hell.
> 
> the four game suspension was a complete joke same as the first round draft picks they get taken away from them always are.a mere slap on the wrist.that is WHY goddel is the worst  NFL commissioner hands down the way he has his head up Robert Krafts ass.
> 
> i am just glad pete the cheat and the seahawks are not in the superbowl this time cause at least THIS time the game wont be given to them and they will have to EARN it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like Montana doesn't want Brady to be the Greatest of all time but too bad because results are how I measure and Brady is GOAT already.
> 
> How did Brady cheat last game?  Did he get the Steelers sick?
> 
> Injury Report: Stomach bug rips through the Pittsburgh locker room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady  doesnt cheat ALLl by himself.it is mostly the home town refs they have in their pockets is WHY they win so much at home all the time and why they have such a great record over the years.
> 
> I USED to be impressed by how they won so much at home but not anymore.alex made a thread of that a long time ago and exposed that how they have had the refs in their pockets over the years.You will have to go hunt for it if you want to see it I am not going to bother with hunting it down since you are doing the pooper thing and ignore the facts how the Raiders will never be back in LA again.
> 
> You dont seem to remember how i pointed out many times to you in the past how the last time the cheats won on the road in the PLAYOFFS was 10 years ago against the chargers in san diego against a coach back then whos teams ALWAYS went one and done in the playoffs when he was with both the chargers and chiefs.Only time he ever  won with the chiefs was in the 93 season when he had Montana so thats hardly impressive.
> 
> During the regular season they can beat teams on the road cause the AFC is so weak,they have two games yearly against 6 teams that dont even being in the NFL they are so bad that high school teams could beat them being the jets,dolphins,and bills,teams that have not had winning seasons in YEARS. Well the dolphins did this year but they are rebuilding.
> 
> But when they are in the playoffs on the ROAD and they have to play the best of the best,as the past ten years prove,they cant win cause they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> thats why seattle doesnt impress me either because they ALSO have shown they cant win on the road in the playoffs against the best of the best cause they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cheating occured years ago. It doesn't happen anymore. At least not the last few years. You'd know that if you watched the games. Brady is fucking amazing.
> 
> You can't have an opinion since the last time you watched a live game was when Lombardi was coaching
Click to expand...


I have never denied brady is a very good quarterback i just dont put him up there as one of the greatest because all those superbowl titles need to be taken away from him cause he had to cheat to get that far. plus they have the home town refs in their pockets so their  winning record at home over the years is not the least impressive anymore.

AGAIN the fact they cant win on the road in the playoffs without the home town refs in their pockets,is not impressive in the least winning first against the texans a team that sure as hell does not belong in the NFL and then against a steelers team that was hardly healthy and able to play at their best.

AGAIN,these playoff games were at HOME where they had the home town refs in their pockets so these wins is not the least  impressive at all the fact they have not won on the ROAD in the playoffs in ten years.

btw,how did you happen to bring montana into this? Nobody on this thread mentioned his name prior to you so why  did you bring up  his name into this discussion

AGAIN let me see him play in the AFC east against top not competetion back in the 90's   with hall of fame quarterbacks dan mario and jim kelly,THEN i will be impressed instead of being up on high school teams in that division he plays against NOW.hee hee.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And really, who cares right?  All I care about right now is Atlanta and New England.  Ram is missing history.  Brady is something huh?  But Ram boy has the NFL tevo'ed and he's only up to watching Joe Montana games.  He's just now realizing Joe Montana is good.  Wait till he finds out there's a QB in a few years that will destroy Joe's numbers.  And no one cares that NE cheats.  They do it well.  And you can even suspend Tom Brady for 4 games and they will still make it.  Take Gronk out and they still make it.  If Ram boy watched the games he would know this.
> 
> And what does Ram Man think of the owner of the Atlanta Hawks?  He seems like a nice man and his little spinner wife is hot.  But not so hot it's obvious that she's with him for the money like Melania.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shady Brady same as Belicheat is a fraud yeah THAT is something. I laugh at the propaganda media that says he is the greatest QB of all time.He isnt even one of the top ten since he is in the same catagaory as that other fraud cheater barry bonds,same as him he has to cheat to achive greatness and set records.the whole world sees him what a cheater and fraud he is the fact that the entire crowd booed him at half time in last years superbowl .
> 
> I only know about that cause of people at work that told me about it just so pooper doesnt think that i watched the game. funny that you mentioend montana cause even he has said brady is a cheater which is really funny since he was Bradys Idol. man if my own idol called me a cheater i would be too embarrassed to show myself in public. Brady of course though has no conscience or morals as all cheatriot fans dont such as pooper though so it means nothing to him that his own idol has called him a cheater.
> 
> speaking of montana oh i so much have been enjoying watching those games from yesteryear when the niners and "LA" Rams played each other in the 90's. I have so many fond memories of those monday night games of seeing joe great,ronnie lott,jerry rice, and the niners face off against jim everett,flipper anderson,jackie slater,and arguably the best running back of all time next to Jim Brown of course Eric Dickerson.
> 
> That was why many Ram fans stopped going to games in the early 90's cause they hated the OWNER of the rams the bitch evil whore georgia frontiere for trading away eric dickerson,they BEGGED her to sell the team cause she had sabotoged them from within so she could move them to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.she is burning in hell right now because of that along with al davis, and dean spanos will later join them in hell.
> 
> the four game suspension was a complete joke same as the first round draft picks they get taken away from them always are.a mere slap on the wrist.that is WHY goddel is the worst  NFL commissioner hands down the way he has his head up Robert Krafts ass.
> 
> i am just glad pete the cheat and the seahawks are not in the superbowl this time cause at least THIS time the game wont be given to them and they will have to EARN it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like Montana doesn't want Brady to be the Greatest of all time but too bad because results are how I measure and Brady is GOAT already.
> 
> How did Brady cheat last game?  Did he get the Steelers sick?
> 
> Injury Report: Stomach bug rips through the Pittsburgh locker room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady  doesnt cheat ALLl by himself.it is mostly the home town refs they have in their pockets is WHY they win so much at home all the time and why they have such a great record over the years.
> 
> I USED to be impressed by how they won so much at home but not anymore.alex made a thread of that a long time ago and exposed that how they have had the refs in their pockets over the years.You will have to go hunt for it if you want to see it I am not going to bother with hunting it down since you are doing the pooper thing and ignore the facts how the Raiders will never be back in LA again.
> 
> You dont seem to remember how i pointed out many times to you in the past how the last time the cheats won on the road in the PLAYOFFS was 10 years ago against the chargers in san diego against a coach back then whos teams ALWAYS went one and done in the playoffs when he was with both the chargers and chiefs.Only time he ever  won with the chiefs was in the 93 season when he had Montana so thats hardly impressive.
> 
> During the regular season they can beat teams on the road cause the AFC is so weak,they have two games yearly against 6 teams that dont even being in the NFL they are so bad that high school teams could beat them being the jets,dolphins,and bills,teams that have not had winning seasons in YEARS. Well the dolphins did this year but they are rebuilding.
> 
> But when they are in the playoffs on the ROAD and they have to play the best of the best,as the past ten years prove,they cant win cause they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> thats why seattle doesnt impress me either because they ALSO have shown they cant win on the road in the playoffs against the best of the best cause they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cheating occured years ago. It doesn't happen anymore. At least not the last few years. You'd know that if you watched the games. Brady is fucking amazing.
> 
> You can't have an opinion since the last time you watched a live game was when Lombardi was coaching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never denied brady is a very good quarterback i just dont put him up there as one of the greatest because all those superbowl titles need to be taken away from him cause he had to cheat to get that far. plus they have the home town refs in their pockets so their  winning record at home over the years is not the least impressive anymore.
> 
> AGAIN the fact they cant win on the road in the playoffs without the home town refs in their pockets,is not impressive in the least winning first against the texans a team that sure as hell does not belong in the NFL and then against a steelers team that was hardly healthy and able to play at their best.
> 
> AGAIN,these playoff games were at HOME where they had the home town refs in their pockets so these wins is not the least  impressive at all the fact they have not won on the ROAD in the playoffs in ten years.
> 
> btw,how did you happen to bring montana into this? Nobody on this thread mentioned his name prior to you so how did his name come into this?
Click to expand...

Cause it's probably the last time you watched a live game.

You have to earn home court advantage. You do that during the regular season when half your games are on the road. NE earns home court.

And the Superbowl is played in a neutral stadium. So they won 4 superbowls on the road.

Did they cheat this year even while under the microscope? That's even more impressive


----------



## sealybobo

Obviously the years ne doesn't have home court advantage are years they aren't that good


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only know about that cause of people at work that told me about it just so pooper doesnt think that i watched the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know what I said since I'm on ignore? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't lie.  Just because the raiders aren't back in LA YET doesn't mean they won't be next year.  In fact I heard a rumor that the Rams are going to be moving again because the people in LA don't like Stan Kroenke.  So add to my prediction the Rams will be moving to Vegas in 3 years.
Click to expand...


okay now you are just being silly and absurd.you seem to have reading comprehension problems as well cause I said pooper lied about ME when I proved he was an idiot moron to suggest the raiders had a chance to be in LA last year DESPITE the fact that carson was a toxic landdump and actually took carson serious as a site that would be approved. he lied saying he never said that,do i REALLY have to go back in that thread and show the link where he ignored my facts where i said carson was a hoax and would never happen because it was a toxic landdupm just to watch him ignore those points which he LIES about saying he never said that? get your facts straight what i said.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only know about that cause of people at work that told me about it just so pooper doesnt think that i watched the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know what I said since I'm on ignore? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't lie.  Just because the raiders aren't back in LA YET doesn't mean they won't be next year.  In fact I heard a rumor that the Rams are going to be moving again because the people in LA don't like Stan Kroenke.  So add to my prediction the Rams will be moving to Vegas in 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay now you are just being silly and absurd.you seem to have reading comprehension problems as well cause I said pooper lied about ME when I proved he was an idiot moron to suggest the raiders had a chance to be in LA last year DESPITE the fact that carson was a toxic landdump and actually took carson serious as a site that would be approved. he lied saying he never said that,do i REALLY have to go back in that thread and show the link where he ignored my facts where i said carson was a hoax and would never happen because it was a toxic landdupm just to watch him ignore those points which he LIES about saying he never said that? get your facts straight what i said.
Click to expand...

Now I'm back to agreeing with you not pooper. You should see some of the lies he is posting about you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shady Brady same as Belicheat is a fraud yeah THAT is something. I laugh at the propaganda media that says he is the greatest QB of all time.He isnt even one of the top ten since he is in the same catagaory as that other fraud cheater barry bonds,same as him he has to cheat to achive greatness and set records.the whole world sees him what a cheater and fraud he is the fact that the entire crowd booed him at half time in last years superbowl .
> 
> I only know about that cause of people at work that told me about it just so pooper doesnt think that i watched the game. funny that you mentioend montana cause even he has said brady is a cheater which is really funny since he was Bradys Idol. man if my own idol called me a cheater i would be too embarrassed to show myself in public. Brady of course though has no conscience or morals as all cheatriot fans dont such as pooper though so it means nothing to him that his own idol has called him a cheater.
> 
> speaking of montana oh i so much have been enjoying watching those games from yesteryear when the niners and "LA" Rams played each other in the 90's. I have so many fond memories of those monday night games of seeing joe great,ronnie lott,jerry rice, and the niners face off against jim everett,flipper anderson,jackie slater,and arguably the best running back of all time next to Jim Brown of course Eric Dickerson.
> 
> That was why many Ram fans stopped going to games in the early 90's cause they hated the OWNER of the rams the bitch evil whore georgia frontiere for trading away eric dickerson,they BEGGED her to sell the team cause she had sabotoged them from within so she could move them to her hometown in st louis where she was a showgirl.she is burning in hell right now because of that along with al davis, and dean spanos will later join them in hell.
> 
> the four game suspension was a complete joke same as the first round draft picks they get taken away from them always are.a mere slap on the wrist.that is WHY goddel is the worst  NFL commissioner hands down the way he has his head up Robert Krafts ass.
> 
> i am just glad pete the cheat and the seahawks are not in the superbowl this time cause at least THIS time the game wont be given to them and they will have to EARN it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Montana doesn't want Brady to be the Greatest of all time but too bad because results are how I measure and Brady is GOAT already.
> 
> How did Brady cheat last game?  Did he get the Steelers sick?
> 
> Injury Report: Stomach bug rips through the Pittsburgh locker room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady  doesnt cheat ALLl by himself.it is mostly the home town refs they have in their pockets is WHY they win so much at home all the time and why they have such a great record over the years.
> 
> I USED to be impressed by how they won so much at home but not anymore.alex made a thread of that a long time ago and exposed that how they have had the refs in their pockets over the years.You will have to go hunt for it if you want to see it I am not going to bother with hunting it down since you are doing the pooper thing and ignore the facts how the Raiders will never be back in LA again.
> 
> You dont seem to remember how i pointed out many times to you in the past how the last time the cheats won on the road in the PLAYOFFS was 10 years ago against the chargers in san diego against a coach back then whos teams ALWAYS went one and done in the playoffs when he was with both the chargers and chiefs.Only time he ever  won with the chiefs was in the 93 season when he had Montana so thats hardly impressive.
> 
> During the regular season they can beat teams on the road cause the AFC is so weak,they have two games yearly against 6 teams that dont even being in the NFL they are so bad that high school teams could beat them being the jets,dolphins,and bills,teams that have not had winning seasons in YEARS. Well the dolphins did this year but they are rebuilding.
> 
> But when they are in the playoffs on the ROAD and they have to play the best of the best,as the past ten years prove,they cant win cause they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> thats why seattle doesnt impress me either because they ALSO have shown they cant win on the road in the playoffs against the best of the best cause they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That cheating occured years ago. It doesn't happen anymore. At least not the last few years. You'd know that if you watched the games. Brady is fucking amazing.
> 
> You can't have an opinion since the last time you watched a live game was when Lombardi was coaching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never denied brady is a very good quarterback i just dont put him up there as one of the greatest because all those superbowl titles need to be taken away from him cause he had to cheat to get that far. plus they have the home town refs in their pockets so their  winning record at home over the years is not the least impressive anymore.
> 
> AGAIN the fact they cant win on the road in the playoffs without the home town refs in their pockets,is not impressive in the least winning first against the texans a team that sure as hell does not belong in the NFL and then against a steelers team that was hardly healthy and able to play at their best.
> 
> AGAIN,these playoff games were at HOME where they had the home town refs in their pockets so these wins is not the least  impressive at all the fact they have not won on the ROAD in the playoffs in ten years.
> 
> btw,how did you happen to bring montana into this? Nobody on this thread mentioned his name prior to you so how did his name come into this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cause it's probably the last time you watched a live game.
> 
> You have to earn home court advantage. You do that during the regular season when half your games are on the road. NE earns home court.
> 
> And the Superbowl is played in a neutral stadium. So they won 4 superbowls on the road.
> 
> Did they cheat this year even while under the microscope? That's even more impressive
Click to expand...


but that it what I have said time and time again that playing in the weak AFC and the weak AFC east against so many teams that dont belong in the NFL on the road is hardly impressive cause those teams are so bad they dont belong in the NFL. If they played in the NFC conference where teams are much more physical i would be impressed

superbowl is a neautral site so that doesnt count as winning on the road. Its like when the niners and raiders face each other in oakland or SF,there is no home field advantage.

when i saw their schedule before the season began,I figured they would win about as many games as they did,that 3 games they would lose at the most cause they had such an easy schedule against so many crappy teams.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only know about that cause of people at work that told me about it just so pooper doesnt think that i watched the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know what I said since I'm on ignore? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't lie.  Just because the raiders aren't back in LA YET doesn't mean they won't be next year.  In fact I heard a rumor that the Rams are going to be moving again because the people in LA don't like Stan Kroenke.  So add to my prediction the Rams will be moving to Vegas in 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay now you are just being silly and absurd.you seem to have reading comprehension problems as well cause I said pooper lied about ME when I proved he was an idiot moron to suggest the raiders had a chance to be in LA last year DESPITE the fact that carson was a toxic landdump and actually took carson serious as a site that would be approved. he lied saying he never said that,do i REALLY have to go back in that thread and show the link where he ignored my facts where i said carson was a hoax and would never happen because it was a toxic landdupm just to watch him ignore those points which he LIES about saying he never said that? get your facts straight what i said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm back to agreeing with you not pooper. You should see some of the lies he is posting about you.
Click to expand...


I am sure they are the usual that he never said he believed carson had a chance or that i never told him carson was a hoax.something like that right? too bad this is not a courtroom where he would be thrown in jail for perjury.  that is why i can tolerate anquity and dont have him on ignore like pooper.Pooper LIES when he is proven wrong,where anquity when HE is proven wrong is amusing to me cause he throws temper tantrems out of frustration of being proven wrong or changes the subject when i ask him the question about the rams never coming back to LA.that is WHY i can tolerate him over pooper. he at least amuses me with his dodgeball games he plays.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only know about that cause of people at work that told me about it just so pooper doesnt think that i watched the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know what I said since I'm on ignore? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't lie.  Just because the raiders aren't back in LA YET doesn't mean they won't be next year.  In fact I heard a rumor that the Rams are going to be moving again because the people in LA don't like Stan Kroenke.  So add to my prediction the Rams will be moving to Vegas in 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay now you are just being silly and absurd.you seem to have reading comprehension problems as well cause I said pooper lied about ME when I proved he was an idiot moron to suggest the raiders had a chance to be in LA last year DESPITE the fact that carson was a toxic landdump and actually took carson serious as a site that would be approved. he lied saying he never said that,do i REALLY have to go back in that thread and show the link where he ignored my facts where i said carson was a hoax and would never happen because it was a toxic landdupm just to watch him ignore those points which he LIES about saying he never said that? get your facts straight what i said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm back to agreeing with you not pooper. You should see some of the lies he is posting about you.
Click to expand...


WTF!!!! Where have I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What on earth have you been drinking! Everyone knows 911 inside job is a liar!!!! Go back and read his lies. One right after another!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

btw sealy how come you did not post in this thread of mine? surely you saw it? you got to admit it is VERY interesting and intriguing?
NFL owners reportedly upset over Chargers move to LA.lol

you would think that after idiot spanos finds out nobody in LA wants the chargers there after the first two years of playing in that small stub hub,that he will turn tail and run back to SD knowing if the crowds are so small in stub hub how embarrasing it will be in inglwood in a much larger stadium.lol  if he had any common sense and logic he would but he is an idiot so he probably wont.


----------



## Toro

sealybobo said:


> 2 NFL teams in vegas



Totally agree.

Both the Oakland Raiders and St Louis Rams will be moving to Vegas.

The Las Vegas Raiders and Las Vegas Rams.  Sweet!


----------



## Papageorgio

Toro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 NFL teams in vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.
> 
> Both the Oakland Raiders and St Louis Rams will be moving to Vegas.
> 
> The Las Vegas Raiders and Las Vegas Rams.  Sweet!
Click to expand...


Two more reasons to go to Vegas!! NASCAR, the WCC tournament and two NFL teams!!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only know about that cause of people at work that told me about it just so pooper doesnt think that i watched the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know what I said since I'm on ignore? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't lie.  Just because the raiders aren't back in LA YET doesn't mean they won't be next year.  In fact I heard a rumor that the Rams are going to be moving again because the people in LA don't like Stan Kroenke.  So add to my prediction the Rams will be moving to Vegas in 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay now you are just being silly and absurd.you seem to have reading comprehension problems as well cause I said pooper lied about ME when I proved he was an idiot moron to suggest the raiders had a chance to be in LA last year DESPITE the fact that carson was a toxic landdump and actually took carson serious as a site that would be approved. he lied saying he never said that,do i REALLY have to go back in that thread and show the link where he ignored my facts where i said carson was a hoax and would never happen because it was a toxic landdupm just to watch him ignore those points which he LIES about saying he never said that? get your facts straight what i said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm back to agreeing with you not pooper. You should see some of the lies he is posting about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF!!!! Where have I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What on earth have you been drinking! Everyone knows 911 inside job is a liar!!!! Go back and read his lies. One right after another!!!
Click to expand...

Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know what I said since I'm on ignore? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't lie.  Just because the raiders aren't back in LA YET doesn't mean they won't be next year.  In fact I heard a rumor that the Rams are going to be moving again because the people in LA don't like Stan Kroenke.  So add to my prediction the Rams will be moving to Vegas in 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay now you are just being silly and absurd.you seem to have reading comprehension problems as well cause I said pooper lied about ME when I proved he was an idiot moron to suggest the raiders had a chance to be in LA last year DESPITE the fact that carson was a toxic landdump and actually took carson serious as a site that would be approved. he lied saying he never said that,do i REALLY have to go back in that thread and show the link where he ignored my facts where i said carson was a hoax and would never happen because it was a toxic landdupm just to watch him ignore those points which he LIES about saying he never said that? get your facts straight what i said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm back to agreeing with you not pooper. You should see some of the lies he is posting about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF!!!! Where have I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What on earth have you been drinking! Everyone knows 911 inside job is a liar!!!! Go back and read his lies. One right after another!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
Click to expand...


well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.

and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.

See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
post#14 as you can see in this link below. 

expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
expect Rams to be back in LA next year.

as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?


----------



## Papageorgio

someone farted in here


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes



I live to ignore his diatribes!!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone farted in here.^



You need to dress them up more, your farting needs a makeover!!!! LOL!


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't lie.  Just because the raiders aren't back in LA YET doesn't mean they won't be next year.  In fact I heard a rumor that the Rams are going to be moving again because the people in LA don't like Stan Kroenke.  So add to my prediction the Rams will be moving to Vegas in 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay now you are just being silly and absurd.you seem to have reading comprehension problems as well cause I said pooper lied about ME when I proved he was an idiot moron to suggest the raiders had a chance to be in LA last year DESPITE the fact that carson was a toxic landdump and actually took carson serious as a site that would be approved. he lied saying he never said that,do i REALLY have to go back in that thread and show the link where he ignored my facts where i said carson was a hoax and would never happen because it was a toxic landdupm just to watch him ignore those points which he LIES about saying he never said that? get your facts straight what i said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm back to agreeing with you not pooper. You should see some of the lies he is posting about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF!!!! Where have I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What on earth have you been drinking! Everyone knows 911 inside job is a liar!!!! Go back and read his lies. One right after another!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
Click to expand...

I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.

Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.

Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.

The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.

If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?

I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?

And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.

Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay now you are just being silly and absurd.you seem to have reading comprehension problems as well cause I said pooper lied about ME when I proved he was an idiot moron to suggest the raiders had a chance to be in LA last year DESPITE the fact that carson was a toxic landdump and actually took carson serious as a site that would be approved. he lied saying he never said that,do i REALLY have to go back in that thread and show the link where he ignored my facts where i said carson was a hoax and would never happen because it was a toxic landdupm just to watch him ignore those points which he LIES about saying he never said that? get your facts straight what i said.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm back to agreeing with you not pooper. You should see some of the lies he is posting about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF!!!! Where have I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What on earth have you been drinking! Everyone knows 911 inside job is a liar!!!! Go back and read his lies. One right after another!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
Click to expand...


He need to keep me blocked! That way I can call him out and he looks like a coward! Which is what he is!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm back to agreeing with you not pooper. You should see some of the lies he is posting about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!!!! Where have I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What on earth have you been drinking! Everyone knows 911 inside job is a liar!!!! Go back and read his lies. One right after another!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He need to keep me blocked! That way I can call him out and he looks like a coward! Which is what he is!
Click to expand...

I'm watching Sonny and cher. Man did they suck especially Sonny.

Betty whites on tonight and flip Wilson. I don't watch current variety shows. They all cheat.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to dress them up more, your farting needs a makeover!!!! LOL!
Click to expand...

You didn't reply to my post dude. If you aren't going to reply I may as well block you too pooper


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!!!! Where have I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What on earth have you been drinking! Everyone knows 911 inside job is a liar!!!! Go back and read his lies. One right after another!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He need to keep me blocked! That way I can call him out and he looks like a coward! Which is what he is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm watching Sonny and cher. Man did they suck especially Sonny.
> 
> Betty whites on tonight and flip Wilson. I don't watch current variety shows. They all cheat.
Click to expand...


Love Johnny Carson, he has great guests and some good comedy bits.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm back to agreeing with you not pooper. You should see some of the lies he is posting about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!!!! Where have I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What on earth have you been drinking! Everyone knows 911 inside job is a liar!!!! Go back and read his lies. One right after another!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He need to keep me blocked! That way I can call him out and he looks like a coward! Which is what he is!
Click to expand...

No he's not if anything he's nuts but I don't think 8ts cowardice.

I can't believe he doesn't occasionally watch a playoff game when he's free on a Saturday or Sunday and it happens to be on. You know he's watching to see if Brady or Seattle are cheating still.

Or he will just have to take my word for it Brady is the goat. How many years until ram man will watch this year's Superbowl?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He need to keep me blocked! That way I can call him out and he looks like a coward! Which is what he is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm watching Sonny and cher. Man did they suck especially Sonny.
> 
> Betty whites on tonight and flip Wilson. I don't watch current variety shows. They all cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love Johnny Carson, he has great guests and some good comedy bits.
Click to expand...

They replay the dick cavity show, I think that's his name, anyway he's a horrible interviewer. Now the young David Letterman. They need to reply those. He was funny when he was more like Howard Stern.

Point is when was the last Superbowl ram man has watched. It's like talking to someone who's only watched season one game of throwns


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He need to keep me blocked! That way I can call him out and he looks like a coward! Which is what he is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm watching Sonny and cher. Man did they suck especially Sonny.
> 
> Betty whites on tonight and flip Wilson. I don't watch current variety shows. They all cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love Johnny Carson, he has great guests and some good comedy bits.
Click to expand...

They replay Carson too. Honestly I think he's horrible! Unless you like the guest Johnny sure is full of himself huh? Schtick.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay now you are just being silly and absurd.you seem to have reading comprehension problems as well cause I said pooper lied about ME when I proved he was an idiot moron to suggest the raiders had a chance to be in LA last year DESPITE the fact that carson was a toxic landdump and actually took carson serious as a site that would be approved. he lied saying he never said that,do i REALLY have to go back in that thread and show the link where he ignored my facts where i said carson was a hoax and would never happen because it was a toxic landdupm just to watch him ignore those points which he LIES about saying he never said that? get your facts straight what i said.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm back to agreeing with you not pooper. You should see some of the lies he is posting about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF!!!! Where have I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What on earth have you been drinking! Everyone knows 911 inside job is a liar!!!! Go back and read his lies. One right after another!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
Click to expand...


I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.

I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?

Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol

but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.

Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.


post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.


expect Rams to be back in LA next year.

so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

What is REALLY hysterical though is pooper on my jeff ffisher thread said that rightwinger and anquity owned me.

 oh really? rightwinger LIES all the time and has trolled ever since the rams moved back to LA  as evidenced with this thread title denying i gave him a MAJOR ass beating two years ago that the Rams were coming back to LA and anquity runs off all the time and changed  the subject on that thread MANY times  when i asked him-what was it you were saying about the rams never coming back to LA? yet popper says these two trolls own me? Priceless logic from pooper as always.what crack does this guy smoke?

as you can see from these three posts of rightwinger and pooper,these two morons ACTUALLY  took carson seriously despite the FACT  i said MANY times on that thread that carson was a hoax,that it would never get approved because the site was a toxic landdump yet here these 2 morons thought carson made sense? comedy gold.

Looks like the Chargers and the Raiders are also looking at moving to the Los Angeles area.

Chargers Raiders propose shared NFL stadium in Carson - LA Times

the ONLY thing pooper has EVER been truthful on as you have seen sealy,is that he said they would be back in 2015 and i said 2016 which as you saw on my jeff fisher thread from my rams link,I admitted back then,SEVERAL times when it did not happen,i was off by one year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He need to keep me blocked! That way I can call him out and he looks like a coward! Which is what he is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm watching Sonny and cher. Man did they suck especially Sonny.
> 
> Betty whites on tonight and flip Wilson. I don't watch current variety shows. They all cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love Johnny Carson, he has great guests and some good comedy bits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They replay Carson too. Honestly I think he's horrible! Unless you like the guest Johnny sure is full of himself huh? Schtick.
Click to expand...



well according to retarded morons pooper and rightwinger,the raiders are in LA this year. 

rightwinger of course proves everyday he is the dumbest fag to ever post at USMB with this thread title and always going around trolling saying the rams are in st louis this year too butthurt to admit defeat same as anquity


 Pooper always misintreprets what i say when i say that RIGHTWINGER and ANQUITY said the Rams would never come back to LA,and then after i say that,goes around spreading lies that I said HE said that.. I only said that he same as rightwinger, are morons thinking carson was real and that they had a chance to be in LA this year despite the HUNDREDS of times i posted on that thread that carson was a toxic landdump.


Oh and since pooper will say that "I" lied about him saying  the raiders could be back in LA this year cause him and fellow moron rightwinger did not believe me when i stated it was a Hoax MANY times on that thread.here is it in black and white them BOTH showing what morons they were ignoring my facts WHY the raiders will never be in LA  again,

post# 580 here of rightwinger saying the raiders would be back in LA this year.

Raiders will move to LA in 2016
expect Rams to be back in LA next year.

and of course here it is AGAIN in black and white post#1086 of Pooper actually taking carson and the raiders coming back to LA seriously saying they could have THREE teams.


had he not been such a moron and not ignored all the time i said carson was a hoax and it would never happen cause the site is a toxic landdump same as mad scientist said,he would not feel the need to LIE all the time saying he never said the raiders might come back to LA this year.


Only a stupid fuck moron would EVER think the Raiders are coming back to LA as long as Davis,"who all the other NFL owners hate" owns the team.




 I ALWAYS said the Rams were a 100% done deal and the chargers were 50/50. I even told you that on that thread a few months ago remember?

and as you have seen before,I ALSO admitted back in feb of this year,that I was off by one year,that it would not happen till 2016 and that was the ONE THING pooper DID get right and i was wrong on.i just said he was a moron for thinking the raiders had any chance of coming back to LA as i just proved he stated at LEAST twice back then same as rightwinger.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm back to agreeing with you not pooper. You should see some of the lies he is posting about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!!!! Where have I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What on earth have you been drinking! Everyone knows 911 inside job is a liar!!!! Go back and read his lies. One right after another!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER this POST,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit slander and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
Click to expand...


Your link leads me to a page where I didn't have one post on the page. 

Show me the exact post where I said there WOULD be three teams in LA. I said there could, not WOULD, idiot. Not just any page. 

Show me the exact post where I said the Raider and the Chargers WOULD play in Carson, not just a page where I did not post on the page. 

I'm waiting however you are being dishonest and not showing the exact post. The reason is why is it doesn't exist but you have to try to prove superior to others and now can't.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> What is REALLY hysterical though is pooper on my jeff ffisher thread said that rightwinger and anquity owned me.
> 
> oh really? rightwinger LIES all the time and has trolled ever since the rams moved back to LA  as evidenced with this thread title denying i gave him a MAJOR ass beating two years ago that the Rams were coming back to LA and anquity runs off all the time and changed  the subject on that thread MANY times  when i asked him-what was it you were saying about the rams never coming back to LA? yet popper says these two trolls own me? Priceless logic from pooper as always.what crack does this guy smoke?
> 
> as you can see from these three posts of rightwinger and pooper,these two morons ACTUALLY  took carson seriously despite the FACT  i said MANY times on that thread that carson was a hoax,that it would never get approved because the site was a toxic landdump yet here these 2 morons thought carson made sense? comedy gold.
> 
> Looks like the Chargers and the Raiders are also looking at moving to the Los Angeles area.
> 
> Chargers Raiders propose shared NFL stadium in Carson - LA Times
> 
> the ONLY thing pooper has EVER been truthful on as you have seen sealy,is that he said they would be back in 2015 and i said 2016 which as you saw on my jeff fisher thread from my rams link,I admitted back then,SEVERAL times when it did not happen,i was off by one year.



You know what I say and yet I am on ignore? Laughable stupidity from a nut job!!!


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm back to agreeing with you not pooper. You should see some of the lies he is posting about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!!!! Where have I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What on earth have you been drinking! Everyone knows 911 inside job is a liar!!!! Go back and read his lies. One right after another!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
Click to expand...


The Patriot thing is nothing compared to. 





and


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!!!! Where have I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What on earth have you been drinking! Everyone knows 911 inside job is a liar!!!! Go back and read his lies. One right after another!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER this POST,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit slander and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link leads me to a page where I didn't have one post on the page.
> 
> Show me the exact post where I said there WOULD be three teams in LA. I said there could, not WOULD, idiot. Not just any page.
> 
> Show me the exact post where I said the Raider and the Chargers WOULD play in Carson, not just a page where I did not post on the page.
> 
> I'm waiting however you are being dishonest and not showing the exact post. The reason is why is it doesn't exist but you have to try to prove superior to others and now can't.
Click to expand...


I went from page 57 to 53 and the only poster in all those pages was LA Ram Fan.  Is he fucking nuts?  5 pages of insane rambling and no one replied but I bet if I kept checking he did that for 50 pages maybe with you or someone else occasionally chiming in.

I finally found you.  All you said was

Paige Kroenke Rams Will Stay If St. Louis Builds New Stadium insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams

The ball is in St. Louis' court.

And that is so 100% true.  If St. Louis subsidized the Rams and paid for their stadium then the Rams would have stayed.  But many of us don't think it's right that these billionaires don't build their own fucking stadiums.  Have you seen the article about how soccer over in socialized Europe is very Capitalistic and our sports in America are very socialized.  This is why they left no team in Los Angeles.  They wanted to use those markets as leverage.  If you don't pay for the stadium then we will move to LA.  Such bullshit.

Sports: American Socialism versus European Capitalism


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is REALLY hysterical though is pooper on my jeff ffisher thread said that rightwinger and anquity owned me.
> 
> oh really? rightwinger LIES all the time and has trolled ever since the rams moved back to LA  as evidenced with this thread title denying i gave him a MAJOR ass beating two years ago that the Rams were coming back to LA and anquity runs off all the time and changed  the subject on that thread MANY times  when i asked him-what was it you were saying about the rams never coming back to LA? yet popper says these two trolls own me? Priceless logic from pooper as always.what crack does this guy smoke?
> 
> as you can see from these three posts of rightwinger and pooper,these two morons ACTUALLY  took carson seriously despite the FACT  i said MANY times on that thread that carson was a hoax,that it would never get approved because the site was a toxic landdump yet here these 2 morons thought carson made sense? comedy gold.
> 
> Looks like the Chargers and the Raiders are also looking at moving to the Los Angeles area.
> 
> Chargers Raiders propose shared NFL stadium in Carson - LA Times
> 
> the ONLY thing pooper has EVER been truthful on as you have seen sealy,is that he said they would be back in 2015 and i said 2016 which as you saw on my jeff fisher thread from my rams link,I admitted back then,SEVERAL times when it did not happen,i was off by one year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I say and yet I am on ignore? Laughable stupidity from a nut job!!!
Click to expand...


 The Steelers and 49ers did win more in a shorter period of time, but there's a reason why their windows didn't remain open as long as New England's has. Same with the Cowboys, who faded in the late-1990s. It didn't help that Dallas lost Jimmy Johnson and San Fran lost Walsh, although the Niners do get extra credit for continuing to kill it with Seifert and Young.

MOST SUPER BOWL WINS AND APPEARANCES THIS CENTURY
TEAM APPEARANCES WINS


Patriots      Appearances 6 wins 4
Steelers                          3          2
Seahawks                      3           1
Giants                            3            2
Ravens                          2            2
Colts                              2            1


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!!!! Where have I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What on earth have you been drinking! Everyone knows 911 inside job is a liar!!!! Go back and read his lies. One right after another!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
Click to expand...


Lots of scandals bigger than under inflating footballs. 

The 20 Biggest Scandals in Sports History

Revealing the 20 biggest sports scandals of all time

This one deflategate comes in at #15. Top 15 Biggest Sports Scandals Of The 21st Century


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of scandals bigger than under inflating footballs.
> 
> The 20 Biggest Scandals in Sports History
> 
> Revealing the 20 biggest sports scandals of all time
> 
> This one deflategate comes in at #15. Top 15 Biggest Sports Scandals Of The 21st Century
Click to expand...


You know who's a real DICK?  Eric DICKerson

Eric Dickerson welcomes Sean McVay to the Rams

That's like Obama talking shit about Trump.  Hey Eric, you are retired.  Are you a coach?  Then shut the fuck up.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of scandals bigger than under inflating footballs.
> 
> The 20 Biggest Scandals in Sports History
> 
> Revealing the 20 biggest sports scandals of all time
> 
> This one deflategate comes in at #15. Top 15 Biggest Sports Scandals Of The 21st Century
Click to expand...


So it is in the top 15 of NFL Scandals?  I would have thought it wasn't even in the top 100


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of scandals bigger than under inflating footballs.
> 
> The 20 Biggest Scandals in Sports History
> 
> Revealing the 20 biggest sports scandals of all time
> 
> This one deflategate comes in at #15. Top 15 Biggest Sports Scandals Of The 21st Century
Click to expand...


Covering up the facts on brain injuries should be on the list.  They made a movie about it.  They'll never make a movie about Pete the Cheat or Deflategate.

and

A former NFL executive said teams did not discipline players in "hundreds and hundreds" of domestic violence incidents during his 30 years in the league, and said he now regrets his role in the failure to take action.

"I made a mistake,'' Jerry Angelo told USA TODAY Sports. "I was human. I was part of it. I'm not proud of it.''


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of scandals bigger than under inflating footballs.
> 
> The 20 Biggest Scandals in Sports History
> 
> Revealing the 20 biggest sports scandals of all time
> 
> This one deflategate comes in at #15. Top 15 Biggest Sports Scandals Of The 21st Century
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it is in the top 15 of NFL Scandals?  I would have thought it wasn't even in the top 100
Click to expand...


One source had it in the top 15 the other two it didn't make it into the top 20. As time goes by it will fall further from the list. 

Brady got four weeks off at the age of 39, I think that helped New England in the later part of the season and could be a big rest and motivating factor for him.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of scandals bigger than under inflating footballs.
> 
> The 20 Biggest Scandals in Sports History
> 
> Revealing the 20 biggest sports scandals of all time
> 
> This one deflategate comes in at #15. Top 15 Biggest Sports Scandals Of The 21st Century
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it is in the top 15 of NFL Scandals?  I would have thought it wasn't even in the top 100
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One source had it in the top 15 the other two it didn't make it into the top 20. As time goes by it will fall further from the list.
> 
> Brady got four weeks off at the age of 39, I think that helped New England in the later part of the season and could be a big rest and motivating factor for him.
Click to expand...


Teams with old good QB's might do that too.  Give your 2nd stringer some experience and your seasoned starter some rest.


----------



## Papageorgio

Interesting fact, the starting AFC QB in the Super Bowl in 14 of the last 16 years has been either, Brady, Manning or Roethlisberger.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Interesting fact, the starting AFC QB in the Super Bowl in 14 of the last 16 years has been either, Brady, Manning or Roethlisberger.



It's like Bush Clinton.  Had Hillary won and been re elected we would have had 16 years of Clinton's and 12 years of Bush.

Had Jeb won and won re election and if his dad wasn't a 1 term president we would have had 24 years of Bush White House.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER this POST,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit slander and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link leads me to a page where I didn't have one post on the page.
> 
> Show me the exact post where I said there WOULD be three teams in LA. I said there could, not WOULD, idiot. Not just any page.
> 
> Show me the exact post where I said the Raider and the Chargers WOULD play in Carson, not just a page where I did not post on the page.
> 
> I'm waiting however you are being dishonest and not showing the exact post. The reason is why is it doesn't exist but you have to try to prove superior to others and now can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went from page 57 to 53 and the only poster in all those pages was LA Ram Fan.  Is he fucking nuts?  5 pages of insane rambling and no one replied but I bet if I kept checking he did that for 50 pages maybe with you or someone else occasionally chiming in.
> 
> I finally found you.  All you said was
> 
> Paige Kroenke Rams Will Stay If St. Louis Builds New Stadium insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams
> 
> The ball is in St. Louis' court.
> 
> And that is so 100% true.  If St. Louis subsidized the Rams and paid for their stadium then the Rams would have stayed.  But many of us don't think it's right that these billionaires don't build their own fucking stadiums.  Have you seen the article about how soccer over in socialized Europe is very Capitalistic and our sports in America are very socialized.  This is why they left no team in Los Angeles.  They wanted to use those markets as leverage.  If you don't pay for the stadium then we will move to LA.  Such bullshit.
> 
> Sports: American Socialism versus European Capitalism
Click to expand...


yes you are correct that occassionally someone chipped in and pretty much nobody replied to my posts but i did not care.

what most people here dont understand is I was not posting that for their benefit,i KNEW there was nobody here that had a passion for the Rams coming back to LA as I did.

I was posting it mostly for MY benefit to enjoy over the years and read back on over the years to enjoy and reminence onwhen they did come back.If people did read it,then all the more better  but it made no difference to me if they did not  I was just posting all those articles mostly  for MY benefit  to enjoy over the years. I will go through and re read through that  thread of mine MANY times over the years as long as this site here is up and running of course. I have been doing that ever since.lol

. I got all that stuff from an LA RAMS facebook page where many Rams fans there had the same passion for it as i did and talked about that everyday  but on a facebook,you cant keep records of stuff you post on facebook like you can at a message board so thats why  i did it here.lol

oh and something I said MANY times back then throughout the entire thread that stupid fuck trolls like rightwinger and kissmy,two posters who i remember vividly, ignored these facts-was that st louis was MILLIONS of dollars in debt STILL trying to pay off the CURRENT stadium that they are STILL paying for so there was no way in hell they had any chance to fund a new stadium there but it just went through one ear and out the other with those two stupid fucks.

with rightwinger "who pooper kisses the ass off"with this thread title,does that REALLY surprise you he blatatly ignored those facts which made it IMPOSSIBLE for st louis to keep them?

I explained that HUNDREDS of times to anquity on other threads "NOT THAT ONE' as well but like those idiots,it just went over his head.

It did not take a rocket scientist to see they were coming back knowing that little fact,even a CHILD could see that. that is WHY anquity has meltdowns everytime i bring that up cause the truth hurts he could not see the obvious. that even a child could have seen.

you are indeed correct that these asshole NFL billionaires should pay for their OWN freaking stadiums,that is why it was obvious they were moving cause st louis did not have the funding to do and kroneke made it clear he was only willing to put money into the LA stadium but not in st louis way back then yet morons like rightwinger,kissmy,and anquity,that logic and common sense did not register with them.

despite the HUNDREDS of times that i said to rightwinger,kiss my,and anquity-to him it was on OTHER threads and others I am sure, those three morons, could not grasp back then what a CHILD could,that there was a better chance in hell of the Lions moving to orlando florida this year than st louis keeping the rams because they aree MILLIONS in debt still trying to pay off the CURRENT dome making it IMPOSSIBLE for them to publicly fund a new stadium.It hardly took a genuis or rocket scientist to figure that out.

thats why anquity has temper tantrems and meltdowns when i  bring that fact  cause that little truth hurts his feelings.

he always changes the subject talking about something irrelevent like how bad the rams are blah blah blah when i bring that up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I went from page 57 to 53 and the only poster in all those pages was LA Ram Fan. Is he fucking nuts? 5 pages of insane rambling and no one replied but I bet if I kept checking he did that for 50 pages maybe with you or someone else occasionally chiming in.

uh WHY are you ignoring the proof I provided you where Pooper and Rightwinger were such stupid fuck morons they actually took carson "the site i said SEVERAL times in that thread was a toxic landdump" that they took that site seriously and were such stupid fucks they seriously thought the Raiders had any chance in hell whatsoever of playing there this year? I just showed it to you where those morons said that back then in those links. so why do you choose to ignore what those two stupid fucks said back then and their retarded logic of seriously thinking the raiders had any chance?

You arent going to start doing an impersonation of anquity  and change the subject everytime i ask you this question now are you?

saying the Raiders had any  chance of being in LA this year as those two morons did "DESPITE the facts i laid out back then HUNDREDS of times that made it impossible"  was in fact  everybit as much as insane ramblings as my posts were.I took them BOTH to school on that too many times to remember just to watch them run off with their tail between their legs and ignore the facts why it will never happen. .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and you can live in denial same as pooper does sealy this is the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal but the proof is in the pudding you brady worshippers that everybody outside of new englad,"except for NFL fans of other teams that are in denial same as you are of course." that everybody outside of new england area around the country knows what frauds and cheaters they are is the fact at last years superbowl everybody at his HOMETOWN booed him at halftime.

they did not do that to another great terry bradshaw who is extremely famous and succcessful as well so lets not here this childish jeoulos crap people like pooper say when i bring up this fact.Not saying you say thatjust people like pooper.so live in denial mode all you want,makes no different co me. but you cant change FACTS that many former NFL players and calling them frauds and cheaters as well.Montana is just one of MANY that have spoken out. if the CURRENT ones say anything,then they will be punished and lose their money that is why you only hear FORMER NFL players speak out on it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this Raider fan in fact hit the nail on the head here in his excellent informative piece he wrote below.He says the exact same thing I have said the last two years.That Goodel has his head up Robert krafts ass.

and i can assure you as you well know from reading past posts of mine,this is NOT me that wrote this.as you can see from the post,that is not my style of posting or my format.you know this to be very true.


HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.
This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.

OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.

as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
gives standing ovation.


----------



## Papageorgio

sure the hell glad he isn't talking about the Rams, Raiders or Chargers anymore!!!


----------



## Montrovant

This thread has gotten ridiculous.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> This thread has gotten ridiculous.


I agree!!


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER this POST,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit slander and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link leads me to a page where I didn't have one post on the page.
> 
> Show me the exact post where I said there WOULD be three teams in LA. I said there could, not WOULD, idiot. Not just any page.
> 
> Show me the exact post where I said the Raider and the Chargers WOULD play in Carson, not just a page where I did not post on the page.
> 
> I'm waiting however you are being dishonest and not showing the exact post. The reason is why is it doesn't exist but you have to try to prove superior to others and now can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went from page 57 to 53 and the only poster in all those pages was LA Ram Fan.  Is he fucking nuts?  5 pages of insane rambling and no one replied but I bet if I kept checking he did that for 50 pages maybe with you or someone else occasionally chiming in.
> 
> I finally found you.  All you said was
> 
> Paige Kroenke Rams Will Stay If St. Louis Builds New Stadium insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams
> 
> The ball is in St. Louis' court.
> 
> And that is so 100% true.  If St. Louis subsidized the Rams and paid for their stadium then the Rams would have stayed.  But many of us don't think it's right that these billionaires don't build their own fucking stadiums.  Have you seen the article about how soccer over in socialized Europe is very Capitalistic and our sports in America are very socialized.  This is why they left no team in Los Angeles.  They wanted to use those markets as leverage.  If you don't pay for the stadium then we will move to LA.  Such bullshit.
> 
> Sports: American Socialism versus European Capitalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes you are correct that occassionally someone chipped in and pretty much nobody replied to my posts but i did not care.
> 
> what most people here dont understand is I was not posting that for their benefit,i KNEW there was nobody here that had a passion for the Rams coming back to LA as I did.
> 
> I was posting it mostly for MY benefit to enjoy over the years and read back on over the years to enjoy and reminence onwhen they did come back.If people did read it,then all the more better  but it made no difference to me if they did not  I was just posting all those articles mostly  for MY benefit  to enjoy over the years. I will go through and re read through that  thread of mine MANY times over the years as long as this site here is up and running of course. I have been doing that ever since.lol
> 
> . I got all that stuff from an LA RAMS facebook page where many Rams fans there had the same passion for it as i did and talked about that everyday  but on a facebook,you cant keep records of stuff you post on facebook like you can at a message board so thats why  i did it here.lol
> 
> oh and something I said MANY times back then throughout the entire thread that stupid fuck trolls like rightwinger and kissmy,two posters who i remember vividly, ignored these facts-was that st louis was MILLIONS of dollars in debt STILL trying to pay off the CURRENT stadium that they are STILL paying for so there was no way in hell they had any chance to fund a new stadium there but it just went through one ear and out the other with those two stupid fucks.
> 
> with rightwinger "who pooper kisses the ass off"with this thread title,does that REALLY surprise you he blatatly ignored those facts which made it IMPOSSIBLE for st louis to keep them?
> 
> I explained that HUNDREDS of times to anquity on other threads "NOT THAT ONE' as well but like those idiots,it just went over his head.
> 
> It did not take a rocket scientist to see they were coming back knowing that little fact,even a CHILD could see that. that is WHY anquity has meltdowns everytime i bring that up cause the truth hurts he could not see the obvious. that even a child could have seen.
> 
> you are indeed correct that these asshole NFL billionaires should pay for their OWN freaking stadiums,that is why it was obvious they were moving cause st louis did not have the funding to do and kroneke made it clear he was only willing to put money into the LA stadium but not in st louis way back then yet morons like rightwinger,kissmy,and anquity,that logic and common sense did not register with them.
> 
> despite the HUNDREDS of times that i said to rightwinger,kiss my,and anquity-to him it was on OTHER threads and others I am sure, those three morons, could not grasp back then what a CHILD could,that there was a better chance in hell of the Lions moving to orlando florida this year than st louis keeping the rams because they aree MILLIONS in debt still trying to pay off the CURRENT dome making it IMPOSSIBLE for them to publicly fund a new stadium.It hardly took a genuis or rocket scientist to figure that out.
> 
> thats why anquity has temper tantrems and meltdowns when i  bring that fact  cause that little truth hurts his feelings.
> 
> he always changes the subject talking about something irrelevent like how bad the rams are blah blah blah when i bring that up.
Click to expand...

Did kroneke pay for his own stadium in LA?


----------



## sealybobo

Montrovant said:


> This thread has gotten ridiculous.


I think ram man warned me about you. 

So who are you picking for the Superbowl?

Who's your team normally? I'm a Lions fan. I'm optimistic about next year.

Do you think Brady is goat material or is he just a part of a well oiled machine?

Certainly Aaron rogers is more impressive than Brady is but every great QB is a victim of a great team. You can't fault Brady for being on such a great dynasty. The greatest of all time in my opinion. Every other team wishes they were new england. 

Hopefully Brady loses. It feels like he's going to win but it felt like Hillary was going to win too 2 weeks before election day


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> This thread has gotten ridiculous.


indeed,its not even on the topic anymore thanks to sealy bringing up me not watching the superbowl and the cheats.you started it sealy remember?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gotten ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> I think ram man warned me about you.
> 
> So who are you picking for the Superbowl?
> 
> Who's your team normally? I'm a Lions fan. I'm optimistic about next year.
> 
> Do you think Brady is goat material or is he just a part of a well oiled machine?
> 
> Certainly Aaron rogers is more impressive than Brady is but every great QB is a victim of a great team. You can't fault Brady for being on such a great dynasty. The greatest of all time in my opinion. Every other team wishes they were new england.
> 
> Hopefully Brady loses. It feels like he's going to win but it felt like Hillary was going to win too 2 weeks before election day
Click to expand...


thats WHY this thread got redicules,you got it off topic talking about the superbowl. Montrovant never said the rams were not coming back to LA so i never called him one of those morons such as anqutiy,kiss my,and rightwinger and pooper for ignoring facts  i posted on my thread back then that the raiders will never come back to  LA again cause the owners hate the davis family.

here is a fair question for pooper for you to ask him and give me his answer.as you can see on my thread here,he states to his lover USMB'S resident troll rightwinger,the ONLY poster at this forum who keeps going around all the time denying the rams are in LA,even that other stupid fuck anqutiy has acknowledged they are in LA. these two posters were so positive that the Rams were never coming back to LA again-rightwinger would kill himself FIRST before EVER admitting he has been proven wrong on ANYTHING.

those two stupid fucks INSISTED the Rams were never coming back to LA,but as you can see from this thread of mine pooper as always with his fucked up logic,tells rightwinger here he and anquity somehow own me?.

how is that POSSIBLE for rightwinger to own me when he is the ONLY poster here at this forum that cannot deal with realty he was proven wrong by me that  the rams are in LA and is so desperate to convince himself he is right,he makes retarded threads like this all the time?

and how is it anquity owned me when as you saw for yourself on that thread,he ran off with his tail between his legs and changed the subject everytime  as he has done the past two years when i asked him the question MULTIPLE times -what was it you were saying about the rams never coming back to LA? to this date,i have STILL not gotten an answer from him on that question cause as i said,he changes the subject all the time yet to poooper fucked up logic,these two stupid fuck trolls somehow OWN me?
PRICELESS comedy gold.

Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gotten ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> I think ram man warned me about you.
> 
> So who are you picking for the Superbowl?
> 
> Who's your team normally? I'm a Lions fan. I'm optimistic about next year.
> 
> Do you think Brady is goat material or is he just a part of a well oiled machine?
> 
> Certainly Aaron rogers is more impressive than Brady is but every great QB is a victim of a great team. You can't fault Brady for being on such a great dynasty. The greatest of all time in my opinion. Every other team wishes they were new england.
> 
> Hopefully Brady loses. It feels like he's going to win but it felt like Hillary was going to win too 2 weeks before election day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats WHY this thread got redicules,you got it off topic talking about the superbowl. Montrovant never said the rams were not coming back to LA so i never called him one of those morons such as anqutiy,kiss my,and rightwinger and pooper for ignoring facts  i posted on my thread back then that the raiders will never come back to  LA again cause the owners hate the davis family.
> 
> here is a fair question for pooper for you to ask him and give me his answer.as you can see on my thread here,he states to his lover USMB'S resident troll rightwinger,the ONLY poster at this forum who keeps going around all the time denying the rams are in LA,even that other stupid fuck anqutiy has acknowledged they are in LA. these two posters were so positive that the Rams were never coming back to LA again-rightwinger would kill himself FIRST before EVER admitting he has been proven wrong on ANYTHING.
> 
> those two stupid fucks INSISTED the Rams were never coming back to LA,but as you can see from this thread of mine pooper as always with his fucked up logic,tells rightwinger here he and anquity owns me.
> 
> how is that POSSIBLE for rightwinger to own me when he is the ONLY poster here at this forum that cannot deal with realty he was proven wrong by me that  the rams are in LA and is so desperate to convince himself he is right,he makes retarded threads like this all the time?
> 
> and how is it anquity owned me when as you saw for yourself on that thread,he ran off with his tail between his legs and changed the subject everytime  as he has done the past two years when i asked him the question MULTIPLE times -what was it you were saying about the rams never coming back to LA? to this date,i have STILL not gotten an answer from him on that question cause as i said,he changes the subject all the time yet to poooper fucked up logic,these two stupid fuck trolls somehow OWN me?
> PRICELESS comedy gold.
> 
> Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


rightwinger has you by the short hairs, he has mind fucked you so bad, you have him and I on ignore and yet you read every post. rightwinger congrats on owning 911insidefucktheramsjob, you are a master at what you do. 911 has no clue how bad he has been owned.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and if that was too long,here it is for you in short sealy.

Dont you agree  it is hysterical beyond words how pooper on my jeff fisher thread recently somehow with his fucked up logic he always has,thinks rightwinger owns me when all rightwinger does is troll here everyday and say the rams are playing in st louis this year as evidenced by this retarded thread title of his cause he is so butthurt about me proving him wrong. even pooper himself has told the truth his lover rightwinger is WRONG,that I am right they are playing in LA as we all know,yet he thinks rightwinger somehow ever OWNS me?

then there is anquity,he did the same thing on that thread he has done the last two years,refusing to answer a question of mine i have posed him a thousand times the last two years and as evidenced on that thread,changed the subject everytime,yet pooper according to his fucked up logic he has thinks anquity somehow OWNED me on that thread and calls ME the loser instead of them AFTER i owned them and took them to school on the Rams?

where does this guy find the weed he smokes everyday? does he ever read what he actually posts,that is MY question for you sealy?


oh and somehow he misinterprets me laughing at him and his two lovers all the time as meltdowns. yeah meltdowns of constant laughter yeah.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and to make sure I dont give pooper anymore ammunition to make false lies about me I noticed earlier i said that I said the rams would be back in LA in 2016 and that pooper said the rams would be back in 2015 and that I was off by a year and credited him saying that was the one thing he was truthful on over on my jeff fisher thread and has NOT lied about,that was he was right and i was wrong on is that yes he obviously said the rams would be back in 2016 and I said 2015,i got the numbers mixed up with the names,common mistake.my bad.

pooper,anqutiy and rightwinger would kill themselves before doing what I just did,admit a poster was right and that THEY were wrong.

everything else pooper has said about me over the years has been one lie after another.must be cause he is so butthurt that he did not listen to me and ignored my facts WHY he  he was a moron to believe the raiders would ever come back to LA again same as his bedlovers anquity and USMB'S resident troll and fag rightwinger are butthurt for  ignoring my evidence the rams would come back to LA and insisting they never would.

PRICELESS.


----------



## Papageorgio

See more proof that 911 reads my posts!!! 

LOL!! Who does he think he is fooling?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!!!! Where have I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What on earth have you been drinking! Everyone knows 911 inside job is a liar!!!! Go back and read his lies. One right after another!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
Click to expand...


Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.

I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.

Barry Bonds.
Roger Clemons.
Sammy Sosa.
Mark Mcguire.
Lance Armstrong.
Tom Brady
Bill Belicheck
chicago black sox
robert kraft,
new england patriots
what do all these people have in common?
You guessed it. cheetas.

 Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.

If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and so


sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER this POST,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit slander and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link leads me to a page where I didn't have one post on the page.
> 
> Show me the exact post where I said there WOULD be three teams in LA. I said there could, not WOULD, idiot. Not just any page.
> 
> Show me the exact post where I said the Raider and the Chargers WOULD play in Carson, not just a page where I did not post on the page.
> 
> I'm waiting however you are being dishonest and not showing the exact post. The reason is why is it doesn't exist but you have to try to prove superior to others and now can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went from page 57 to 53 and the only poster in all those pages was LA Ram Fan.  Is he fucking nuts?  5 pages of insane rambling and no one replied but I bet if I kept checking he did that for 50 pages maybe with you or someone else occasionally chiming in.
> 
> I finally found you.  All you said was
> 
> Paige Kroenke Rams Will Stay If St. Louis Builds New Stadium insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams
> 
> The ball is in St. Louis' court.
> 
> And that is so 100% true.  If St. Louis subsidized the Rams and paid for their stadium then the Rams would have stayed.  But many of us don't think it's right that these billionaires don't build their own fucking stadiums.  Have you seen the article about how soccer over in socialized Europe is very Capitalistic and our sports in America are very socialized.  This is why they left no team in Los Angeles.  They wanted to use those markets as leverage.  If you don't pay for the stadium then we will move to LA.  Such bullshit.
> 
> Sports: American Socialism versus European Capitalism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes you are correct that occassionally someone chipped in and pretty much nobody replied to my posts but i did not care.
> 
> what most people here dont understand is I was not posting that for their benefit,i KNEW there was nobody here that had a passion for the Rams coming back to LA as I did.
> 
> I was posting it mostly for MY benefit to enjoy over the years and read back on over the years to enjoy and reminence onwhen they did come back.If people did read it,then all the more better  but it made no difference to me if they did not  I was just posting all those articles mostly  for MY benefit  to enjoy over the years. I will go through and re read through that  thread of mine MANY times over the years as long as this site here is up and running of course. I have been doing that ever since.lol
> 
> . I got all that stuff from an LA RAMS facebook page where many Rams fans there had the same passion for it as i did and talked about that everyday  but on a facebook,you cant keep records of stuff you post on facebook like you can at a message board so thats why  i did it here.lol
> 
> oh and something I said MANY times back then throughout the entire thread that stupid fuck trolls like rightwinger and kissmy,two posters who i remember vividly, ignored these facts-was that st louis was MILLIONS of dollars in debt STILL trying to pay off the CURRENT stadium that they are STILL paying for so there was no way in hell they had any chance to fund a new stadium there but it just went through one ear and out the other with those two stupid fucks.
> 
> with rightwinger "who pooper kisses the ass off"with this thread title,does that REALLY surprise you he blatatly ignored those facts which made it IMPOSSIBLE for st louis to keep them?
> 
> I explained that HUNDREDS of times to anquity on other threads "NOT THAT ONE' as well but like those idiots,it just went over his head.
> 
> It did not take a rocket scientist to see they were coming back knowing that little fact,even a CHILD could see that. that is WHY anquity has meltdowns everytime i bring that up cause the truth hurts he could not see the obvious. that even a child could have seen.
> 
> you are indeed correct that these asshole NFL billionaires should pay for their OWN freaking stadiums,that is why it was obvious they were moving cause st louis did not have the funding to do and kroneke made it clear he was only willing to put money into the LA stadium but not in st louis way back then yet morons like rightwinger,kissmy,and anquity,that logic and common sense did not register with them.
> 
> despite the HUNDREDS of times that i said to rightwinger,kiss my,and anquity-to him it was on OTHER threads and others I am sure, those three morons, could not grasp back then what a CHILD could,that there was a better chance in hell of the Lions moving to orlando florida this year than st louis keeping the rams because they aree MILLIONS in debt still trying to pay off the CURRENT dome making it IMPOSSIBLE for them to publicly fund a new stadium.It hardly took a genuis or rocket scientist to figure that out.
> 
> thats why anquity has temper tantrems and meltdowns when i  bring that fact  cause that little truth hurts his feelings.
> 
> he always changes the subject talking about something irrelevent like how bad the rams are blah blah blah when i bring that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did kroneke pay for his own stadium in LA?
Click to expand...


Yes that is WHY LA went so long without an NFL team was as badly as they wanted a team back they were not about to publicly fund it. oh and tell pooper for me he REALLY needs to join the real world and deal with reality i have had him on ignore the past couple years and stop trying to convince himself otherwise,that I have had on ever since then cause like his lover rightwinger,he proved what a dumbfuck he was ignoring my facts WHY the raiders will never come back to LA again as long as the team is owned by mark davis.he cant come to grips with that obviously that I have ignored him the last two years.

 He thinks just cause I took him off ignore to look at his past posts recently to see what kind of lies he was telling about me on my jeff fisher thread a month ago,that just cause i look at his PAST posts from the past,i dont have him on ignore.thats his logic to no surprise.PRICELESS

btw i saw where you said that they wont make a movie about deflategate,sadly you are correct because sadly,hollywood is controlled and owned by the zionist jews who are always starting wars with other countries and play the innocent victem card all the time and guess what? Robert Kraft is a zionist jew.I did not know that till a couple days ago that about Kraft,not one bit at all surprised.

Makes all the sense in the world the fact he is such a criminal. Makes sense WHY goodel has his head up his ass as well.he knows Kraft can get the word out to the mossad to bump him off if he does the right thing and makes him lose ownership.sad but true,thats just the way the world works even though you may be in denial on this which i am sure you are since you are in denial about the cheats.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on pooper admit you lied so we can move on. I'm sick of reading rams diatribes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
Click to expand...


When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.







I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.  

And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.  

If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.  

Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

that is because like i said before, you are in denial that a sport that is near and dear to you as it is to so many thousands of others if not millions,,that the greatest scandal in sports history has occured since the black sox scandal which is understandable. better to pretend than accept reality  that the game has really been tainted major big time now.

Since this is now a thread that is no longer even on topic anymore,i would sure like you to answer the question i posed in my first post on this page,post# 132 over on my thread here though since this thread has run its course obviously.

NFL owners reportedly upset over Chargers move to LA.lol

as far as superbowls being rigged? oh yeah two of them for sure that come to my mind IMMEDIATELY that I can think of for sure that were rigged where the steelers and seahawks game where the officials clearly wanted the steelers to win.

In case  you dont recall,even Mike Holmgren came out back then and was brave enough to tell the truth that the refs threw the game for the steelers saying-I did not realise that we would not only have to compete on the field to win,I did not realise we would have to compete with the Refs as well." do you remember that?

 I only remember since Huggy is a seahawk fan and he has brought that up before same as a few other Hawk fans. I spoke to steeler fans back then and even THEY did not feel good about that superbowl win because they knew the refs did not offiate that game fairly.

oh and the raiders/bucs game was beyond a doubt rigged,the coach back then Bill Callahan of the Raiders it was so obvious he threw that game. Callahan threw that superbowl cause he was just brought along by his friend John Gruden as offensive coordinater just for the ride.He really did not want to be there cause he did not like al davis,the raiders organization and even the players so he threw the superbowl so his pal Gruden would win.

Tim Brown.Jerry Rice and all the other Raider players said that the whole week leading up to the superbowl,that Callahan drew up a game plan that EVERYBODY on the Raiders team was excited about.

 the game plan called for them to run the ball most the time which was the Bucs weakness stopping the run.Well just a mere 48 hours before gameday,he changed the gameplan and instead of running the ball the majority of the time,it called to pass it instead which was the Bucs STRENGTH was stopping the pass.the Raider players BEGGED Callahan not to change it,he ignored them.WHY? better yet WHY change a game plan the players were excited and elated over to a game plan they had no confidance? you dont UNLESS you are going to throw the game.

Tim Brown said his entire career he played with the Raiders and even his entire career as an NFL player dating back to his days in college,high school,and pop warner,that a coach had NEVER changed a game plan just a mere 48 hours before game day.If that is not a smoking gun,I dont know what is.

Bill Callahan same as Bill Belicheat and pete carrol,is a criminal.All three belong behind bars.

Here get educated on how that Raiders/Bucs game was obviously thrown by callahan so his buddy Gruden could have a superbowl trophy below.

Jerry Rice agrees Bill Callahan sabotaged Super Bowl


MATTER OF FACT,I vividly remember reading in the sports pages the next day the Raider players saying they could not believe how the Bucs seemed to know what they were calling all the time.saying it was as though they were in the huddle there WITH THEM. well Callahan gave Gruden the game plan so of course it seemed like the players were in the huddle with them.


oh and actually ANOTHER superbowl that was obviously rigged,the Rams/Pats game.The refs allowed the pats players to MUG the Rams receivers in that game. wide reciever Issac bruce even said that he had never been in a game where players were allowed to mug him like that ever before.coincidence?

PLUS there was a former NFL official that went on record and said that superbowl was easily the worst game ever officated he had ever seen,that he had seen HIGH SCHOOL games much better officiated than that. coincidence?

 yeah right and I am the kind of england.

as you well know,I rooted AGAINST the Rams the last 21 years so at that time I was happy as hell the Rams lost that superbowl.I would not have been so happy as I was back then had I known the game was rigged for the cheats though.that they did not earn it fair and square.
thank god it was not my LOS ANGELES Rams that had that superbowl taken away from them.whew.



Ever notice that the patriots superbowls ALWAYS come down to the last second? way too coincidental.Its all planned that way. Its all just as much of a phony dog and pony show as much as rigged elections are and you suckers watch it year after year.

oh and since that rams/ pats game was so obviously rigged by the officials,its samfe to say they rigged ALL their superbowl wins and the ones they lost to the Giants just did not go the way they planned it,that is the ONE difference is they dont always go the way they plan it.they wanted them to beat the Giants and go undefeated in that first matchup they had  but that Giants wide reciever messed up their plans making a one in a million cactch on 4th and ten that he would never make in another million times trying that.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> that is because like i said before, you are in denial that a sport that is near and dear to you as it is to so many thousands of others if not millions,,that the greatest scandal in sports history has occured since the black sox scandal which is understandable. better to pretend than accept reality  that the game has really been tainted major big time now.
> 
> Since this is now a thread that is no longer even on topic anymore,i would sure like you to answer the question i posed in my first post on this page,post# 132 over on my thread here though since this thread has run its course obviously.
> 
> NFL owners reportedly upset over Chargers move to LA.lol
> 
> as far as superbowls being rigged? oh yeah two of them for sure that come to my mind IMMEDIATELY that I can think of for sure that were rigged where the steelers and seahawks game where the officials clearly wanted the steelers to win.
> 
> In case  you dont recall,even Mike Holmgren came out back then and was brave enough to tell the truth that the refs threw the game for the steelers saying-I did not realise that we would not only have to compete on the field to win,I did not realise we would have to compete with the Refs as well." do you remember that?
> 
> I only remember since Huggy is a seahawk fan and he has brought that up before same as a few other Hawk fans. I spoke to steeler fans back then and even THEY did not feel good about that superbowl win because they knew the refs did not offiate that game fairly.
> 
> oh and the raiders/bucs game was beyond a doubt rigged,the coach back then Bill Callahan of the Raiders it was so obvious he threw that game. Callahan threw that superbowl cause he was just brought along by his friend John Gruden as offensive coordinater just for the ride.He really did not want to be there cause he did not like al davis,the raiders organization and even the players so he threw the superbowl so his pal Gruden would win.
> 
> Tim Brown.Jerry Rice and all the other Raider players said that the whole week leading up to the superbowl,that Callahan drew up a game plan that EVERYBODY on the Raiders team was excited about.
> 
> the game plan called for them to run the ball most the time which was the Bucs weakness stopping the run.Well just a mere 48 hours before gameday,he changed the gameplan and instead of running the ball the majority of the time,it called to pass it instead which was the Bucs STRENGTH was stopping the pass.the Raider players BEGGED Callahan not to change it,he ignored them.WHY? better yet WHY change a game plan the players were excited and elated over to a game plan they had no confidance? you dont UNLESS you are going to throw the game.
> 
> Tim Brown said his entire career he played with the Raiders and even his entire career as an NFL player dating back to his days in college,high school,and pop warner,that a coach had NEVER changed a game plan just a mere 48 hours before game day.If that is not a smoking gun,I dont know what is.
> 
> Bill Callahan same as Bill Belicheat and pete carrol,is a criminal.All three belong behind bars.
> 
> Here get educated on how that Raiders/Bucs game was obviously thrown by callahan so his buddy Gruden could have a superbowl trophy below.
> 
> Jerry Rice agrees Bill Callahan sabotaged Super Bowl
> 
> 
> MATTER OF FACT,I vividly remember reading in the sports pages the next day the Raider players saying they could not believe how the Bucs seemed to know what they were calling all the time.saying it was as though they were in the huddle there WITH THEM. well Callahan gave Gruden the game plan so of course it seemed like the players were in the huddle with them.
> 
> 
> oh and actually ANOTHER superbowl that was obviously rigged,the Rams/Pats game.The refs allowed the pats players to MUG the Rams receivers in that game. wide reciever Issac bruce even said that he had never been in a game where players were allowed to mug him like that ever before.coincidence?
> 
> PLUS there was a former NFL official that went on record and said that superbowl was easily the worst game ever officated he had ever seen,that he had seen HIGH SCHOOL games much better officiated than that. coincidence?
> 
> yeah right and I am the kind of england.
> 
> as you well know,I rooted AGAINST the Rams the last 21 years so at that time I was happy as hell the Rams lost that superbowl.I would not have been so happy as I was back then had I known the game was rigged for the cheats though.that they did not earn it fair and square.
> thank god it was not my LOS ANGELES Rams that had that superbowl taken away from them.whew.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice that the patriots superbowls ALWAYS come down to the last second? way too coincidental.Its all planned that way. Its all just as much of a phony dog and pony show as much as rigged elections are and you suckers watch it year after year.
> 
> oh and since that rams/ pats game was so obviously rigged by the officials,its samfe to say they rigged ALL their superbowl wins and the ones they lost to the Giants just did not go the way they planned it,that is the ONE difference is they dont always go the way they plan it.they wanted them to beat the Giants and go undefeated in that first matchup they had  but that Giants wide reciever messed up their plans making a one in a million cactch on 4th and ten that he would never make in another million times trying that.



What a load of crap! Lol!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is because like i said before, you are in denial that a sport that is near and dear to you as it is to so many thousands of others if not millions,,that the greatest scandal in sports history has occured since the black sox scandal which is understandable. better to pretend than accept reality  that the game has really been tainted major big time now.
> 
> Since this is now a thread that is no longer even on topic anymore,i would sure like you to answer the question i posed in my first post on this page,post# 132 over on my thread here though since this thread has run its course obviously.
> 
> NFL owners reportedly upset over Chargers move to LA.lol
> 
> as far as superbowls being rigged? oh yeah two of them for sure that come to my mind IMMEDIATELY that I can think of for sure that were rigged where the steelers and seahawks game where the officials clearly wanted the steelers to win.
> 
> In case  you dont recall,even Mike Holmgren came out back then and was brave enough to tell the truth that the refs threw the game for the steelers saying-I did not realise that we would not only have to compete on the field to win,I did not realise we would have to compete with the Refs as well." do you remember that?
> 
> I only remember since Huggy is a seahawk fan and he has brought that up before same as a few other Hawk fans. I spoke to steeler fans back then and even THEY did not feel good about that superbowl win because they knew the refs did not offiate that game fairly.
> 
> oh and the raiders/bucs game was beyond a doubt rigged,the coach back then Bill Callahan of the Raiders it was so obvious he threw that game. Callahan threw that superbowl cause he was just brought along by his friend John Gruden as offensive coordinater just for the ride.He really did not want to be there cause he did not like al davis,the raiders organization and even the players so he threw the superbowl so his pal Gruden would win.
> 
> Tim Brown.Jerry Rice and all the other Raider players said that the whole week leading up to the superbowl,that Callahan drew up a game plan that EVERYBODY on the Raiders team was excited about.
> 
> the game plan called for them to run the ball most the time which was the Bucs weakness stopping the run.Well just a mere 48 hours before gameday,he changed the gameplan and instead of running the ball the majority of the time,it called to pass it instead which was the Bucs STRENGTH was stopping the pass.the Raider players BEGGED Callahan not to change it,he ignored them.WHY? better yet WHY change a game plan the players were excited and elated over to a game plan they had no confidance? you dont UNLESS you are going to throw the game.
> 
> Tim Brown said his entire career he played with the Raiders and even his entire career as an NFL player dating back to his days in college,high school,and pop warner,that a coach had NEVER changed a game plan just a mere 48 hours before game day.If that is not a smoking gun,I dont know what is.
> 
> Bill Callahan same as Bill Belicheat and pete carrol,is a criminal.All three belong behind bars.
> 
> Here get educated on how that Raiders/Bucs game was obviously thrown by callahan so his buddy Gruden could have a superbowl trophy below.
> 
> Jerry Rice agrees Bill Callahan sabotaged Super Bowl
> 
> 
> MATTER OF FACT,I vividly remember reading in the sports pages the next day the Raider players saying they could not believe how the Bucs seemed to know what they were calling all the time.saying it was as though they were in the huddle there WITH THEM. well Callahan gave Gruden the game plan so of course it seemed like the players were in the huddle with them.
> 
> 
> oh and actually ANOTHER superbowl that was obviously rigged,the Rams/Pats game.The refs allowed the pats players to MUG the Rams receivers in that game. wide reciever Issac bruce even said that he had never been in a game where players were allowed to mug him like that ever before.coincidence?
> 
> PLUS there was a former NFL official that went on record and said that superbowl was easily the worst game ever officated he had ever seen,that he had seen HIGH SCHOOL games much better officiated than that. coincidence?
> 
> yeah right and I am the kind of england.
> 
> as you well know,I rooted AGAINST the Rams the last 21 years so at that time I was happy as hell the Rams lost that superbowl.I would not have been so happy as I was back then had I known the game was rigged for the cheats though.that they did not earn it fair and square.
> thank god it was not my LOS ANGELES Rams that had that superbowl taken away from them.whew.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice that the patriots superbowls ALWAYS come down to the last second? way too coincidental.Its all planned that way. Its all just as much of a phony dog and pony show as much as rigged elections are and you suckers watch it year after year.
> 
> oh and since that rams/ pats game was so obviously rigged by the officials,its samfe to say they rigged ALL their superbowl wins and the ones they lost to the Giants just did not go the way they planned it,that is the ONE difference is they dont always go the way they plan it.they wanted them to beat the Giants and go undefeated in that first matchup they had  but that Giants wide reciever messed up their plans making a one in a million cactch on 4th and ten that he would never make in another million times trying that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of crap! Lol!
Click to expand...

You're just mad because I get interesting, maybe a little long, but interesting replies. You just get mocked pooper.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> well since he never does admit it,it will be irrelevent after tomorrow since i will take the time when i have more to show where he ignored me many times when I said carson was a hoax and he actually took the site seriously despite the fact it was a toxic landdump.
> 
> and i was not the ONLY one that pointed that out to him on my thread as well,as you can see Mad scientist  said the same thing on the thread but the moron was too stupid to understand that as even MS was.
> 
> See sealy? even moron mad scientist who was ALSO  a stupid fuck who ignored all my facts back then saying they would never come back.even HE unlike pooper,had common sense enough to understand carson was a toxic landdump,that you cant breath there.
> post#14 as you can see in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> as i said,tomorrow when I have more time i will show you in BLACK AND WHITE that pooper cannot hide from,where he took carson seriously despite how i mentioned that to him MANY times that it was a hoax. guess he did not believe mad scientist either back then?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
Click to expand...



Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."

There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.

Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."

Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated

Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
Click to expand...


Did LA RAM FAN change his screen name again?  LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did LA RAM FAN change his screen name again?  LOL
Click to expand...


I hate to come back to this thread after I said i would not but you did not answer my question so I am going to ask it once more which is address my points I and answer my question I asked in post# 132 here.
After over 20 years....LA finally gets an NFL team

I can see why you would say that of me changing my user name again cause I can understand the confusion the fact that I have said many times in the past to people like you  who even though the cheats are not their favorite team,you ARE a patriot apologist obviously.

could not be me though since his posts are never long like mine are. but again,I can understand the confusion though.lo and I know you were being sarcastic and playing there.lol

 that is understandable since like thousands of other NFL fans,you are in denial mode that a game that is near and dear to you has been tainted forever because of them so the easy thing is to live in denial and pretend  its not in the top 15,or option two which is come to grips with reality and realise it IS the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal. People like me and alex AND former NFL players,have all chosen option2,the latter ,not to live in denial.

as i said before,the reason only FORMER NFL players have come out and spoken out on this and not current ones,is because if the current ones come out and tell the truth,then the NFL can just ban them from the game and not owe them because they broke their contract agreement where FORMER NFL players,they are not under contract anymore so they are not afraid to speak out.

same thing with the chargers moving to LA. you dont hear current charger players going off on dean spanos about it or they lose their jobs.however you hear many FORMER NFL charger players attack dean spanos such as dan fouts cause they are no longer under contract anymore so they CAN speak their minds.and bravo to them for doing so.

as I said this thread has run its course but since you did not answer my question I posed,I will ask ONE MORE TIME,please address post#  of mine and answer the question I asked. are you going to do the anquity thing,and run off and change the subject everytime over that question?

oh and something else i forgot to mention yesterday,BEFORE I was aware of how Bill Callahan did the pete carrol thing and threw the superbowl for his friend john gruden to win,a couple years before I became aware of those facts,I remember mad scientist coming on here posting years ago "again BEFORE I became aware of him throwing that Raiders game" that he said HE believed the Raiders/Bucs superbowl game was rigged as well.. which is very interesting because REMEMBER,MS is not even an NFL fan,he NEVER watches the NFL,has not for YEARS since he figured out years ago as well these games are rigged.

Interesting that MS who AGAIN never watches football and same as me is not even a Raiders fan, even HE said that about that superbowl dont you think?

PLUS he also said way before pete carrol got hired as coach of the seahawks that he would throw games because REMEMBER as well,and this is what REALLY convinced me that he threw that game,while at USC he was ALSO accused by players of throwing games.

pete carrol,bill belicheck,tom brady,bill callahan just to list a few  NFL players.ALL criminals who should be behind bars.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and if THAT was too long for you,here it is in a nutshell in two short points.lol

I hate to come back to this thread after I said i would not but you did not answer my question so I am going to ask it once more which is address my points I made and answer my question I asked in post# 132 here.
After over 20 years....LA finally gets an NFL team
Now to my two points.
1.Dont you find  it is interesting that even MAD SCIENTIST "WHO IS OBVOUSLY NOT INTO FOOTBALL THE FACT HE NEVER POSTS HERE." that even HE said YEARS ago before I found out on it on my own through my own research on that game,that he believed the Raiders/Bucs game was rigged? Now WHY did MS call out THAT particular superbowl over the others? after all,same as me,HE is not a Raider fan.? answer-because the facts made it so transparent to even a child can see,that Callahan threw that game because he wanted his friend John Gruden to win a superbowl because they BOTH hated Al Davis and criminal Callahan also did not like his players either.Makes perfect complete sense to the open minded and logical and objective person.

2.Mad Scientist TRIED to warn me five years ago in this sports section,that pete carrol indeed WAS a cheater and threw games. I did not listen to him back then because at the TIME,I was the same as Huggy.I ALSO was a big seahawk fans when he first joined cause back then,I liked Carrol and was not aware of how players at USC accused him of throwing games as well. MS also called it back then,FIVE years ago.I should have listened to him. sure wish I had. PLUS i  have been to OTHER message boards where they made threads also asking people if they believed carrol threw the superbowl.

 PLUS many of my coworkers at work that next day,they said the same thing,that they thought the same thing at the time when that happened,that he threw the game and THEY  are not even seahawks fans as I was at that time either.

so like I said earlier,what do all these people here below have in common?

Barry Bonds.
Roger Clemons.
Sammy Sosa.
Mark Mcguire.
Lance Armstrong.
Tom Brady
Bill Belicheck
chicago black sox
robert kraft,
new england patriots

this-* THATS what.

the cheatriots under tom brady and bill belicheat should suffer the SAME punishment Lance Armstong has,have not just all superbowl trophys and AFC titles taken away from them,but playoff wins and ALL regular seasaon games as well and BANNED from the NFL hall of fame.till then,the NFL will forever be corrupt. Well it was even before then as shown in that movie concussion you mentioned BUT  its FAR worse now that it was then because of this organization.Roger Goddel is a criminal for having his head up Robert Krafts  ass all these years.Easily the worst NFL commissioner in the sport ever by leaps and bounds.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
Click to expand...


well done.ALL excellent points.

Did you see this earlier post of mine below? this long post here below is NOT mine though is the thing,it was written by a Raider fan.I was amazed at how objective and spot on he was.

HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.

now that sentence there WAS mine,the rest here below is NOT my post though.AGAIN,it is from a Raiders fan i found while doing research on their situation about if they will stay in oakland or move to Vegas is HOW i came across this beautifully written piece by him below.

This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.

OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.

as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
gives standing ovation.




I loved this post cause it is from a Raider fan who basically said EVERYTHING that "I" have been saying all these years.he nailed it,I could not have said it any better. you can pretend sealy,that it is just me and alex in the world who see  the truth that it is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal or that Goddel does not have his head up Robert Krafts ass,but i assure you,this post here  was NOT written by me.Does this look ANYTHING like my formatting ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

of course it will be an honor for you since you have your head up his ass LITERALLY.

Roger Goodell: Relocation of teams 'painful processes'
Goodell  clarified, "Tom Brady is one of the all-time greats. He has been for several years. He's on the precipice of at least potentially winning his fifth Super Bowl ring. He's an extraordinary player, great performer and a sure-fire Hall of Famer, so it would be an honor."


and please patriot apologists such as sealy and pooper,a mere four game suspension is like having ME pay a one dollar fine for robbing a bank.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did LA RAM FAN change his screen name again?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to come back to this thread after I said i would not but you did not answer my question so I am going to ask it once more which is address my points I and answer my question I asked in post# 132 here.
> After over 20 years....LA finally gets an NFL team
> 
> I can see why you would say that of me changing my user name again cause I can understand the confusion the fact that I have said many times in the past to people like you  who even though the cheats are not their favorite team,you ARE a patriot apologist obviously.
> 
> could not be me though since his posts are never long like mine are. but again,I can understand the confusion though.lo and I know you were being sarcastic and playing there.lol
> 
> that is understandable since like thousands of other NFL fans,you are in denial mode that a game that is near and dear to you has been tainted forever because of them so the easy thing is to live in denial and pretend  its not in the top 15,or option two which is come to grips with reality and realise it IS the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal. People like me and alex AND former NFL players,have all chosen option2,the latter ,not to live in denial.
> 
> as i said before,the reason only FORMER NFL players have come out and spoken out on this and not current ones,is because if the current ones come out and tell the truth,then the NFL can just ban them from the game and not owe them because they broke their contract agreement where FORMER NFL players,they are not under contract anymore so they are not afraid to speak out.
> 
> same thing with the chargers moving to LA. you dont hear current charger players going off on dean spanos about it or they lose their jobs.however you hear many FORMER NFL charger players attack dean spanos such as dan fouts cause they are no longer under contract anymore so they CAN speak their minds.and bravo to them for doing so.
> 
> as I said this thread has run its course but since you did not answer my question I posed,I will ask ONE MORE TIME,please address post#  of mine and answer the question I asked. are you going to do the anquity thing,and run off and change the subject everytime over that question?
> 
> oh and something else i forgot to mention yesterday,BEFORE I was aware of how Bill Callahan did the pete carrol thing and threw the superbowl for his friend john gruden to win,a couple years before I became aware of those facts,I remember mad scientist coming on here posting years ago "again BEFORE I became aware of him throwing that Raiders game" that he said HE believed the Raiders/Bucs superbowl game was rigged as well.. which is very interesting because REMEMBER,MS is not even an NFL fan,he NEVER watches the NFL,has not for YEARS since he figured out years ago as well these games are rigged.
> 
> Interesting that MS who AGAIN never watches football and same as me is not even a Raiders fan, even HE said that about that superbowl dont you think?
> 
> PLUS he also said way before pete carrol got hired as coach of the seahawks that he would throw games because REMEMBER as well,and this is what REALLY convinced me that he threw that game,while at USC he was ALSO accused by players of throwing games.
> 
> pete carrol,bill belicheck,tom brady,bill callahan just to list a few  NFL players.ALL criminals who should be behind bars.
Click to expand...


That last reply may not have been clear.  Here are my answers.

No I don't think it is hysterical and I don't know where he gets his weed.  Any other questions?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did LA RAM FAN change his screen name again?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to come back to this thread after I said i would not but you did not answer my question so I am going to ask it once more which is address my points I and answer my question I asked in post# 132 here.
> After over 20 years....LA finally gets an NFL team
> 
> I can see why you would say that of me changing my user name again cause I can understand the confusion the fact that I have said many times in the past to people like you  who even though the cheats are not their favorite team,you ARE a patriot apologist obviously.
> 
> could not be me though since his posts are never long like mine are. but again,I can understand the confusion though.lo and I know you were being sarcastic and playing there.lol
> 
> that is understandable since like thousands of other NFL fans,you are in denial mode that a game that is near and dear to you has been tainted forever because of them so the easy thing is to live in denial and pretend  its not in the top 15,or option two which is come to grips with reality and realise it IS the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal. People like me and alex AND former NFL players,have all chosen option2,the latter ,not to live in denial.
> 
> as i said before,the reason only FORMER NFL players have come out and spoken out on this and not current ones,is because if the current ones come out and tell the truth,then the NFL can just ban them from the game and not owe them because they broke their contract agreement where FORMER NFL players,they are not under contract anymore so they are not afraid to speak out.
> 
> same thing with the chargers moving to LA. you dont hear current charger players going off on dean spanos about it or they lose their jobs.however you hear many FORMER NFL charger players attack dean spanos such as dan fouts cause they are no longer under contract anymore so they CAN speak their minds.and bravo to them for doing so.
> 
> as I said this thread has run its course but since you did not answer my question I posed,I will ask ONE MORE TIME,please address post#  of mine and answer the question I asked. are you going to do the anquity thing,and run off and change the subject everytime over that question?
> 
> oh and something else i forgot to mention yesterday,BEFORE I was aware of how Bill Callahan did the pete carrol thing and threw the superbowl for his friend john gruden to win,a couple years before I became aware of those facts,I remember mad scientist coming on here posting years ago "again BEFORE I became aware of him throwing that Raiders game" that he said HE believed the Raiders/Bucs superbowl game was rigged as well.. which is very interesting because REMEMBER,MS is not even an NFL fan,he NEVER watches the NFL,has not for YEARS since he figured out years ago as well these games are rigged.
> 
> Interesting that MS who AGAIN never watches football and same as me is not even a Raiders fan, even HE said that about that superbowl dont you think?
> 
> PLUS he also said way before pete carrol got hired as coach of the seahawks that he would throw games because REMEMBER as well,and this is what REALLY convinced me that he threw that game,while at USC he was ALSO accused by players of throwing games.
> 
> pete carrol,bill belicheck,tom brady,bill callahan just to list a few  NFL players.ALL criminals who should be behind bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That last reply may not have been clear.  Here are my answers.
> 
> No I don't think it is hysterical and I don't know where he gets his weed.  Any other questions?
Click to expand...


But you did not ask pooper the question where does he come up with the logic that rightwinger and anquity own me when anquity "as proven on my jeff fisher thread",would never answer my question on the rams never coming back to LA that he was so sure would never happen that he changed the subject everytime there  and rightwinger always says the rams are playing in st louis which EVEN POOPER always agreed with me on that excpet the year of course that he WAS right on and i was wrong about yet ,he tells rightwinger that rightwinger owns me when they cant even agree with each other WHERE the Rams play? PRICELESS.

Now how is THAT owning me? you did not ask him that question for me and give the answer on how that being the case,it is possible for anquity and rightwinger to OWN me? I would just love to hear poopers explanation on that one.

WHERE does pooper come up with this shit?


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well done.ALL excellent points.
> 
> Did you see this earlier post of mine below? this long post here below is NOT mine though is the thing,it was written by a Raider fan.I was amazed at how objective and spot on he was.
> 
> HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.
> 
> now that sentence there WAS mine,the rest here below is NOT my post though.AGAIN,it is from a Raiders fan i found while doing research on their situation about if they will stay in oakland or move to Vegas is HOW i came across this beautifully written piece by him below.
> 
> This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.
> 
> OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.
> 
> as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
> gives standing ovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this post cause it is from a Raider fan who basically said EVERYTHING that "I" have been saying all these years.he nailed it,I could not have said it any better. you can pretend sealy,that it is just me and alex in the world who see  the truth that it is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal or that Goddel does not have his head up Robert Krafts ass,but i assure you,this post here  was NOT written by me.Does this look ANYTHING like my formatting ?
Click to expand...



The relationship between all the owners and Goodell is suspect. The NFL is self   perpetuating and whatever suits the bottom line will be on the front burner all the time. I have no qualms about that, especially since sports is essentially entertainment and nothing more.

I have to laugh every time I here an announcer proclaim "nobody does it better" or "XYZ" sets an NFL record  as if the fan is supposed to feel like he is witnessing something historic.

Fact is, there is a bottom line, an amount of money that needs to be generated and players who need to get paid.

It is a business.

The fact that Tom Brady cheats, that another player takes drugs or is a murderer  trumps good values and examples for children to follow. Poor reality but that is exactly what it is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lastly -I am posting this for future replys to superbowl games rigged.

In short,besides the seahawks/pats superbowl being rigged where pete the cheat threw the game again here are a few other superbowls where the objective and open minded can see THESE three  superbowls  were obviously thrown by the coach or rigged by the NFL as well.

1.seahawks/steelers superbowl.Rigged. Refs were in the steelers pockets.Mike Holmgren being brave said in the press conference-I did not realise going into this game that we would not only have to compete with the steelers players to win but that we would also have to compete with the officials as well.Bravo Mike. way to not be afraid and speak the truth

2.Rams/Pats superbowl.Rigged.pretty obvious to any thinking person the fact Rams wide receiver Issac Bruce  remarked after the game-I have never been in a game where the officials allowed the players to mug me the whole game like they did.

 Plus a former NFL official remarked that was easily the worst officiated game he ever witnessed in his life.That he had seen HIGH SCHOOL games far better officiated than that superbowl.

3.The most obvious and transparent one.
Raiders/Bucs superbowl. it was well known that coach Bill Callahan who was just brought along for the ride to Oakland by John Gruden that Callahan same as gruden,not only hated Al Davis,but unlike Gruden,ALSO hated some of the players in the starting lineup so he changed the gameplan a mere 48 hours before gameday which made NO SENSE WHATSOEVER Because leading up the whole week to the game,all the players were excited about the original game plan he drew up,they had no confidance in the new one he came up and BEGGED Callahan to change it back to what it was.WHY did Callahan ignore them?

PLUS,Tim Brown said in his entire time as a raider there was NEVER  a time when the coach changed the gameplan a mere 48 hours before game day.Nor even in college,high school or evenpop warner.lol If that is not a smoking gun that callahan threw the game,what is? How is that man not in prison for something so obvious?

Tim Brown,Jerry Rice,and all the other Raider players were correct in stating coach Bill Callahan threw that game.I mean come on,WHY do you scrap a game plan you had been working on the whole week that ALL the Raider players were all excited about and CHANGE IT  a mere 48 hours before gameday ESPECIALLY when it was a gameplan none of the Raider players had any confidance in and they BEGGED him not to change it yet he ignored them?

It was so tranparent callahan threw this game that even Mad Scientist a poster who NEVER watches football,even HE said a few years ago that this game was rigged.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well done.ALL excellent points.
> 
> Did you see this earlier post of mine below? this long post here below is NOT mine though is the thing,it was written by a Raider fan.I was amazed at how objective and spot on he was.
> 
> HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.
> 
> now that sentence there WAS mine,the rest here below is NOT my post though.AGAIN,it is from a Raiders fan i found while doing research on their situation about if they will stay in oakland or move to Vegas is HOW i came across this beautifully written piece by him below.
> 
> This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.
> 
> OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.
> 
> as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
> gives standing ovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this post cause it is from a Raider fan who basically said EVERYTHING that "I" have been saying all these years.he nailed it,I could not have said it any better. you can pretend sealy,that it is just me and alex in the world who see  the truth that it is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal or that Goddel does not have his head up Robert Krafts ass,but i assure you,this post here  was NOT written by me.Does this look ANYTHING like my formatting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The relationship between all the owners and Goodell is suspect. The NFL is self   perpetuating and whatever suits the bottom line will be on the front burner all the time. I have no qualms about that, especially since sports is essentially entertainment and nothing more.
> 
> I have to laugh every time I here an announcer proclaim "nobody does it better" or "XYZ" sets an NFL record  as if the fan is supposed to feel like he is witnessing something historic.
> 
> Fact is, there is a bottom line, an amount of money that needs to be generated and players who need to get paid.
> 
> It is a business.
> 
> The fact that Tom Brady cheats, that another player takes drugs or is a murderer  trumps good values and examples for children to follow. Poor reality but that is exactly what it is.
Click to expand...


yeah you nailed it.
Since i could not get any response from Sealy on this,would like YOU to comment and give me some feedback onthis post where i copied and pasted that Raiders excellent objective  post in post#145   here of mine.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well done.ALL excellent points.
> 
> Did you see this earlier post of mine below? this long post here below is NOT mine though is the thing,it was written by a Raider fan.I was amazed at how objective and spot on he was.
> 
> HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.
> 
> now that sentence there WAS mine,the rest here below is NOT my post though.AGAIN,it is from a Raiders fan i found while doing research on their situation about if they will stay in oakland or move to Vegas is HOW i came across this beautifully written piece by him below.
> 
> This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.
> 
> OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.
> 
> as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
> gives standing ovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this post cause it is from a Raider fan who basically said EVERYTHING that "I" have been saying all these years.he nailed it,I could not have said it any better. you can pretend sealy,that it is just me and alex in the world who see  the truth that it is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal or that Goddel does not have his head up Robert Krafts ass,but i assure you,this post here  was NOT written by me.Does this look ANYTHING like my formatting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The relationship between all the owners and Goodell is suspect. The NFL is self   perpetuating and whatever suits the bottom line will be on the front burner all the time. I have no qualms about that, especially since sports is essentially entertainment and nothing more.
> 
> I have to laugh every time I here an announcer proclaim "nobody does it better" or "XYZ" sets an NFL record  as if the fan is supposed to feel like he is witnessing something historic.
> 
> Fact is, there is a bottom line, an amount of money that needs to be generated and players who need to get paid.
> 
> It is a business.
> 
> The fact that Tom Brady cheats, that another player takes drugs or is a murderer  trumps good values and examples for children to follow. Poor reality but that is exactly what it is.
Click to expand...

That's funny because look where cheating and drugs got Arnold Schwarzenegger. Mr Olympia, acting roles, governor of California and now host of celebrity apprentice.

And it's not just kids who watch or voted for him. I know lots of republicans who wanted to change the law so Arnold could run for potus


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hope the NFL owners are listening to this and dont make the same mistake with the raiders they have made with the chargers.see I am on topic.

At least one Las Vegas official isn’t sure Raiders should be top priority – East Bay Times


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lastly -I am posting this for future replys to superbowl games rigged.
> 
> In short,besides the seahawks/pats superbowl being rigged where pete the cheat threw the game again here are a few other superbowls where the objective and open minded can see THESE three  superbowls  were obviously thrown by the coach or rigged by the NFL as well.
> 
> 1.seahawks/steelers superbowl.Rigged. Refs were in the steelers pockets.Mike Holmgren being brave said in the press conference-I did not realise going into this game that we would not only have to compete with the steelers players to win but that we would also have to compete with the officials as well.Bravo Mike. way to not be afraid and speak the truth
> 
> 2.Rams/Pats superbowl.Rigged.pretty obvious to any thinking person the fact Rams wide receiver Issac Bruce  remarked after the game-I have never been in a game where the officials allowed the players to mug me the whole game like they did.
> 
> Plus a former NFL official remarked that was easily the worst officiated game he ever witnessed in his life.That he had seen HIGH SCHOOL games far better officiated than that superbowl.
> 
> 3.The most obvious and transparent one.
> Raiders/Bucs superbowl. it was well known that coach Bill Callahan who was just brought along for the ride to Oakland by John Gruden that Callahan same as gruden,not only hated Al Davis,but unlike Gruden,ALSO hated some of the players in the starting lineup so he changed the gameplan a mere 48 hours before gameday which made NO SENSE WHATSOEVER Because leading up the whole week to the game,all the players were excited about the original game plan he drew up,they had no confidance in the new one he came up and BEGGED Callahan to change it back to what it was.WHY did Callahan ignore them?
> 
> PLUS,Tim Brown said in his entire time as a raider there was NEVER  a time when the coach changed the gameplan a mere 48 hours before game day.Nor even in college,high school or evenpop warner.lol If that is not a smoking gun that callahan threw the game,what is? How is that man not in prison for something so obvious?
> 
> Tim Brown,Jerry Rice,and all the other Raider players were correct in stating coach Bill Callahan threw that game.I mean come on,WHY do you scrap a game plan you had been working on the whole week that ALL the Raider players were all excited about and CHANGE IT  a mere 48 hours before gameday ESPECIALLY when it was a gameplan none of the Raider players had any confidance in and they BEGGED him not to change it yet he ignored them?
> 
> It was so tranparent callahan threw this game that even Mad Scientist a poster who NEVER watches football,even HE said a few years ago that this game was rigged.


So all this happened and you think a deflated ball against the colts is top ten?


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well done.ALL excellent points.
> 
> Did you see this earlier post of mine below? this long post here below is NOT mine though is the thing,it was written by a Raider fan.I was amazed at how objective and spot on he was.
> 
> HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.
> 
> now that sentence there WAS mine,the rest here below is NOT my post though.AGAIN,it is from a Raiders fan i found while doing research on their situation about if they will stay in oakland or move to Vegas is HOW i came across this beautifully written piece by him below.
> 
> This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.
> 
> OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.
> 
> as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
> gives standing ovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this post cause it is from a Raider fan who basically said EVERYTHING that "I" have been saying all these years.he nailed it,I could not have said it any better. you can pretend sealy,that it is just me and alex in the world who see  the truth that it is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal or that Goddel does not have his head up Robert Krafts ass,but i assure you,this post here  was NOT written by me.Does this look ANYTHING like my formatting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The relationship between all the owners and Goodell is suspect. The NFL is self   perpetuating and whatever suits the bottom line will be on the front burner all the time. I have no qualms about that, especially since sports is essentially entertainment and nothing more.
> 
> I have to laugh every time I here an announcer proclaim "nobody does it better" or "XYZ" sets an NFL record  as if the fan is supposed to feel like he is witnessing something historic.
> 
> Fact is, there is a bottom line, an amount of money that needs to be generated and players who need to get paid.
> 
> It is a business.
> 
> The fact that Tom Brady cheats, that another player takes drugs or is a murderer  trumps good values and examples for children to follow. Poor reality but that is exactly what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you nailed it.
> Since i could not get any response from Sealy on this,would like YOU to comment and give me some feedback onthis post where i copied and pasted that Raiders excellent objective  post in post#145   here of mine.
Click to expand...

What did you ask that I didn't answer it. Make it short


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well done.ALL excellent points.
> 
> Did you see this earlier post of mine below? this long post here below is NOT mine though is the thing,it was written by a Raider fan.I was amazed at how objective and spot on he was.
> 
> HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.
> 
> now that sentence there WAS mine,the rest here below is NOT my post though.AGAIN,it is from a Raiders fan i found while doing research on their situation about if they will stay in oakland or move to Vegas is HOW i came across this beautifully written piece by him below.
> 
> This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.
> 
> OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.
> 
> as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
> gives standing ovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this post cause it is from a Raider fan who basically said EVERYTHING that "I" have been saying all these years.he nailed it,I could not have said it any better. you can pretend sealy,that it is just me and alex in the world who see  the truth that it is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal or that Goddel does not have his head up Robert Krafts ass,but i assure you,this post here  was NOT written by me.Does this look ANYTHING like my formatting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The relationship between all the owners and Goodell is suspect. The NFL is self   perpetuating and whatever suits the bottom line will be on the front burner all the time. I have no qualms about that, especially since sports is essentially entertainment and nothing more.
> 
> I have to laugh every time I here an announcer proclaim "nobody does it better" or "XYZ" sets an NFL record  as if the fan is supposed to feel like he is witnessing something historic.
> 
> Fact is, there is a bottom line, an amount of money that needs to be generated and players who need to get paid.
> 
> It is a business.
> 
> The fact that Tom Brady cheats, that another player takes drugs or is a murderer  trumps good values and examples for children to follow. Poor reality but that is exactly what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you nailed it.
> Since i could not get any response from Sealy on this,would like YOU to comment and give me some feedback onthis post where i copied and pasted that Raiders excellent objective  post in post#145   here of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you ask that I didn't answer it. Make it short
Click to expand...




sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well done.ALL excellent points.
> 
> Did you see this earlier post of mine below? this long post here below is NOT mine though is the thing,it was written by a Raider fan.I was amazed at how objective and spot on he was.
> 
> HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.
> 
> now that sentence there WAS mine,the rest here below is NOT my post though.AGAIN,it is from a Raiders fan i found while doing research on their situation about if they will stay in oakland or move to Vegas is HOW i came across this beautifully written piece by him below.
> 
> This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.
> 
> OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.
> 
> as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
> gives standing ovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this post cause it is from a Raider fan who basically said EVERYTHING that "I" have been saying all these years.he nailed it,I could not have said it any better. you can pretend sealy,that it is just me and alex in the world who see  the truth that it is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal or that Goddel does not have his head up Robert Krafts ass,but i assure you,this post here  was NOT written by me.Does this look ANYTHING like my formatting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The relationship between all the owners and Goodell is suspect. The NFL is self   perpetuating and whatever suits the bottom line will be on the front burner all the time. I have no qualms about that, especially since sports is essentially entertainment and nothing more.
> 
> I have to laugh every time I here an announcer proclaim "nobody does it better" or "XYZ" sets an NFL record  as if the fan is supposed to feel like he is witnessing something historic.
> 
> Fact is, there is a bottom line, an amount of money that needs to be generated and players who need to get paid.
> 
> It is a business.
> 
> The fact that Tom Brady cheats, that another player takes drugs or is a murderer  trumps good values and examples for children to follow. Poor reality but that is exactly what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you nailed it.
> Since i could not get any response from Sealy on this,would like YOU to comment and give me some feedback onthis post where i copied and pasted that Raiders excellent objective  post in post#145   here of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you ask that I didn't answer it. Make it short
Click to expand...


read post#148 of mine again,it is a question as you will see,that i want you to ask pooper and give me his answer. if you dont understand the question there i want you to ask him,cant help you there.after all alex understood it.lol


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well done.ALL excellent points.
> 
> Did you see this earlier post of mine below? this long post here below is NOT mine though is the thing,it was written by a Raider fan.I was amazed at how objective and spot on he was.
> 
> HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.
> 
> now that sentence there WAS mine,the rest here below is NOT my post though.AGAIN,it is from a Raiders fan i found while doing research on their situation about if they will stay in oakland or move to Vegas is HOW i came across this beautifully written piece by him below.
> 
> This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.
> 
> OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.
> 
> as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
> gives standing ovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this post cause it is from a Raider fan who basically said EVERYTHING that "I" have been saying all these years.he nailed it,I could not have said it any better. you can pretend sealy,that it is just me and alex in the world who see  the truth that it is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal or that Goddel does not have his head up Robert Krafts ass,but i assure you,this post here  was NOT written by me.Does this look ANYTHING like my formatting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The relationship between all the owners and Goodell is suspect. The NFL is self   perpetuating and whatever suits the bottom line will be on the front burner all the time. I have no qualms about that, especially since sports is essentially entertainment and nothing more.
> 
> I have to laugh every time I here an announcer proclaim "nobody does it better" or "XYZ" sets an NFL record  as if the fan is supposed to feel like he is witnessing something historic.
> 
> Fact is, there is a bottom line, an amount of money that needs to be generated and players who need to get paid.
> 
> It is a business.
> 
> The fact that Tom Brady cheats, that another player takes drugs or is a murderer  trumps good values and examples for children to follow. Poor reality but that is exactly what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you nailed it.
> Since i could not get any response from Sealy on this,would like YOU to comment and give me some feedback onthis post where i copied and pasted that Raiders excellent objective  post in post#145   here of mine.
Click to expand...

I'd be curious to see what Alex has to say too.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well done.ALL excellent points.
> 
> Did you see this earlier post of mine below? this long post here below is NOT mine though is the thing,it was written by a Raider fan.I was amazed at how objective and spot on he was.
> 
> HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.
> 
> now that sentence there WAS mine,the rest here below is NOT my post though.AGAIN,it is from a Raiders fan i found while doing research on their situation about if they will stay in oakland or move to Vegas is HOW i came across this beautifully written piece by him below.
> 
> This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.
> 
> OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.
> 
> as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
> gives standing ovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this post cause it is from a Raider fan who basically said EVERYTHING that "I" have been saying all these years.he nailed it,I could not have said it any better. you can pretend sealy,that it is just me and alex in the world who see  the truth that it is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal or that Goddel does not have his head up Robert Krafts ass,but i assure you,this post here  was NOT written by me.Does this look ANYTHING like my formatting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The relationship between all the owners and Goodell is suspect. The NFL is self   perpetuating and whatever suits the bottom line will be on the front burner all the time. I have no qualms about that, especially since sports is essentially entertainment and nothing more.
> 
> I have to laugh every time I here an announcer proclaim "nobody does it better" or "XYZ" sets an NFL record  as if the fan is supposed to feel like he is witnessing something historic.
> 
> Fact is, there is a bottom line, an amount of money that needs to be generated and players who need to get paid.
> 
> It is a business.
> 
> The fact that Tom Brady cheats, that another player takes drugs or is a murderer  trumps good values and examples for children to follow. Poor reality but that is exactly what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny because look where cheating and drugs got Arnold Schwarzenegger. Mr Olympia, acting roles, governor of California and now host of celebrity apprentice.
> 
> And it's not just kids who watch or voted for him. I know lots of republicans who wanted to change the law so Arnold could run for potus
Click to expand...

My point is the kids......I have a broadcasting gig where we have 500,000+ listeners, my 10 year old has a spot and I coach children's football. Adults can make up their own mind. I call bullshit on all professional sports because it is a business that is what motivates it that is where the wins and losses are generated IMO.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well done.ALL excellent points.
> 
> Did you see this earlier post of mine below? this long post here below is NOT mine though is the thing,it was written by a Raider fan.I was amazed at how objective and spot on he was.
> 
> HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.
> 
> now that sentence there WAS mine,the rest here below is NOT my post though.AGAIN,it is from a Raiders fan i found while doing research on their situation about if they will stay in oakland or move to Vegas is HOW i came across this beautifully written piece by him below.
> 
> This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.
> 
> OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.
> 
> as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
> gives standing ovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this post cause it is from a Raider fan who basically said EVERYTHING that "I" have been saying all these years.he nailed it,I could not have said it any better. you can pretend sealy,that it is just me and alex in the world who see  the truth that it is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal or that Goddel does not have his head up Robert Krafts ass,but i assure you,this post here  was NOT written by me.Does this look ANYTHING like my formatting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The relationship between all the owners and Goodell is suspect. The NFL is self   perpetuating and whatever suits the bottom line will be on the front burner all the time. I have no qualms about that, especially since sports is essentially entertainment and nothing more.
> 
> I have to laugh every time I here an announcer proclaim "nobody does it better" or "XYZ" sets an NFL record  as if the fan is supposed to feel like he is witnessing something historic.
> 
> Fact is, there is a bottom line, an amount of money that needs to be generated and players who need to get paid.
> 
> It is a business.
> 
> The fact that Tom Brady cheats, that another player takes drugs or is a murderer  trumps good values and examples for children to follow. Poor reality but that is exactly what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you nailed it.
> Since i could not get any response from Sealy on this,would like YOU to comment and give me some feedback onthis post where i copied and pasted that Raiders excellent objective  post in post#145   here of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be curious to see what Alex has to say too.
Click to expand...


what I dont understand is WHY i have to ask him about that post by that raiders fan that says exactly what i been saying the last two years that goddel has his head up krafts ass cause you wont comment on his post by him especially when it is a VERY good,well thought out informative piece.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well done.ALL excellent points.
> 
> Did you see this earlier post of mine below? this long post here below is NOT mine though is the thing,it was written by a Raider fan.I was amazed at how objective and spot on he was.
> 
> HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.
> 
> now that sentence there WAS mine,the rest here below is NOT my post though.AGAIN,it is from a Raiders fan i found while doing research on their situation about if they will stay in oakland or move to Vegas is HOW i came across this beautifully written piece by him below.
> 
> This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.
> 
> OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.
> 
> as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
> gives standing ovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this post cause it is from a Raider fan who basically said EVERYTHING that "I" have been saying all these years.he nailed it,I could not have said it any better. you can pretend sealy,that it is just me and alex in the world who see  the truth that it is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal or that Goddel does not have his head up Robert Krafts ass,but i assure you,this post here  was NOT written by me.Does this look ANYTHING like my formatting ?
Click to expand...



*"This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes."
*
The NFL is an oligopoly and there are measures to insure that one team is not too successful over the other teams. There is revenue sharing etc.......

The fact that they allow cheating and celebrate the cheaters has truly pierced any interest I have in professional football.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well done.ALL excellent points.
> 
> Did you see this earlier post of mine below? this long post here below is NOT mine though is the thing,it was written by a Raider fan.I was amazed at how objective and spot on he was.
> 
> HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.
> 
> now that sentence there WAS mine,the rest here below is NOT my post though.AGAIN,it is from a Raiders fan i found while doing research on their situation about if they will stay in oakland or move to Vegas is HOW i came across this beautifully written piece by him below.
> 
> This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.
> 
> OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.
> 
> as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
> gives standing ovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this post cause it is from a Raider fan who basically said EVERYTHING that "I" have been saying all these years.he nailed it,I could not have said it any better. you can pretend sealy,that it is just me and alex in the world who see  the truth that it is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal or that Goddel does not have his head up Robert Krafts ass,but i assure you,this post here  was NOT written by me.Does this look ANYTHING like my formatting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes."
> *
> The NFL is an oligopoly and there are measures to insure that one team is not too successful over the other teams. There is revenue sharing etc.......
> 
> The fact that they allow cheating and celebrate the cheaters has truly pierced any interest I have in professional football.
Click to expand...


what most USMB posters around here clearly dont understand is that the cheats win superbowl after superbowl and division title after division title cause they clearly are like politicians who get special treatment over other teams they dont get. a team like cleveland for example,had they been in deflategate,the owner would have lost ownership of the team,the coach kicked out of the leauge and the QB suspended an entire season but the cheats are untouchable as that raider fan said so well in his piece. they are like politicians,same as how politicians get away with crimes everyday WE go to jail for,the cheats are just like them,they have special privedleges the other teams dont get.

In this era of parity,you dont win division title after another and have that great percentage of winning so many games at home unless you are a cheater and have the refs in your pockets. thats WHY I keep saying,give me the good old days when the game wasnt corrupt to the extremes it is now.it might have been back then as well but again,not to the extremes it is NOW.

I find it comical how ESPN and all these NFL announcers such as al michales and chris collingsworth kiss the patriots asses talking about their amazing home record they have and how bill belicheck is the greatest coach ever. the NFL and ESPN of course wont allow anyone to challenged them when they say Belicheck is the greatest coach ever,how if that is true,why is it if he is so great,how come he was a complete failure at cleveland and only had ONE winning season the five seasons he was there? lol 

that if it were not for tom brady,he would have been a major failure. WHY is it in collingsworth and michales and the NFLs ramblings how he is such a great coach,they NEVER bring up that little fact of his failures at cleveland? ANSWER. the REASON they dont bring it up is cause it shoots down their theory if it is allowed to be brought up that he is not that good a coach. thats our great media for you,no censorship of the press and our great freedom of the press and land of the free here in america.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I posted this on my Raiders thread but i will put it here as well since I know nobody reads the stuff i post there. this is a short two minute video that if you watch,for the people who are so sure the raiders are going to be in vegas and get the approved votes by the owners in march,i would not bet the house on that.i would seriously  think again.

 I can understand though WHY so many people think the raiders are going to vegas because if you go by what the LAMESTREAM media tells you,they say its a slam dunk,a done deal,that they are as good as gone. WHY people believe what the media tells them is beyond me because if you recall,last year they were ALSO saying that CARSON was a done deal for the raiders and chargers and that st louis was the only city that had a viable stadium plan.how did THAT one turn out? WHO was right,ME or the lamestream media? and Pooper actually took carson seriously as did his lover rightwinger as i have proved on this thread.



also from reading this article here,if I was a betting man,I would NEVER put my money on the owners voting approval for them.


Again we are here to report that not only is the Raiders move to Vegas not a done deal, according to multiple sources around the league, the odds may actually be less than 50-50 that the move is approved, and even if it is approved there are still so many details unsettled that Mark Davis’ deal with Vegas could easily fall apart.

http://journalstar.com/…/article_8beac578-5fc8-5e4b-9f38-ca…

oh and a few other reasons why I am confidant Vegas will never happen is people around here dont seem to understand that Vegas is the most poor city in america,that people are working two jobs to stay afloat. the NFL is all about money,how are they going to get them buy PSL licences being so broke? plus the NFL will lose money with them in vegas cause it is all about tv revenue.with nobody in vegas watching the games,the NFL loses money cause the advertisers dont have anybody to see the commericals that generate revenue for the NFL in the local market. so they are counting on tourists to come there to go see the games. tourists seriously? you think after staying out real late on a saturday night in the wee hours they are going to want to get up early in the morning on a sunday and  go see a game?

Nobody here has considered ANY of these facts and thats not their fault because the lamestream media never mentions ANY of this stuff.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> I posted this on my Raiders thread but i will put it here as well since I know nobody reads the stuff i post there. this is a short two minute video that if you watch,for the people who are so sure the raiders are going to be in vegas and get the approved votes by the owners in march,i would not bet the house on that.i would seriously  think again.
> 
> I can understand though WHY so many people think the raiders are going to vegas because if you go by what the LAMESTREAM media tells you,they say its a slam dunk,a done deal,that they are as good as gone. WHY people believe what the media tells them is beyond me because if you recall,last year they were ALSO saying that CARSON was a done deal for the raiders and chargers and that st louis was the only city that had a viable stadium plan.how did THAT one turn out? WHO was right,ME or the lamestream media? and Pooper actually took carson seriously as did his lover rightwinger as i have proved on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> also from reading this article here,if I was a betting man,I would NEVER put my money on the owners voting approval for them.
> 
> 
> Again we are here to report that not only is the Raiders move to Vegas not a done deal, according to multiple sources around the league, the odds may actually be less than 50-50 that the move is approved, and even if it is approved there are still so many details unsettled that Mark Davis’ deal with Vegas could easily fall apart.
> 
> http://journalstar.com/…/article_8beac578-5fc8-5e4b-9f38-ca…
> 
> oh and a few other reasons why I am confidant Vegas will never happen is people around here dont seem to understand that Vegas is the most poor city in america,that people are working two jobs to stay afloat. the NFL is all about money,how are they going to get them buy PSL licences being so broke? plus the NFL will lose money with them in vegas cause it is all about tv revenue.with nobody in vegas watching the games,the NFL loses money cause the advertisers dont have anybody to see the commericals that generate revenue for the NFL in the local market. so they are counting on tourists to come there to go see the games. tourists seriously? you think after staying out real late on a saturday night in the wee hours they are going to want to get up early in the morning on a sunday and  go see a game?
> 
> Nobody here has considered ANY of these facts and thats not their fault because the lamestream media never mentions ANY of this stuff.


I think you bring up some good points.....NFL in competition for the gambling capital of the world. Those two industries will vie for recognition and market share of $$$ and interest.

Besides they already had their share of football.


----------



## Papageorgio

Almost two pages of blah, blah, blah! One question: If the Super Bowls are rigged, how can anyone cheat? It is all predetermined.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Almost two pages of blah, blah, blah! One question: If the Super Bowls are rigged, how can anyone cheat? It is all predetermined.


Why are you interrupting the bromance bro?

Hey, ram wants me to ask you why you lie? Just explain your original position and I'll explain it to him. Since he has you on block I have to be middle man


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well done.ALL excellent points.
> 
> Did you see this earlier post of mine below? this long post here below is NOT mine though is the thing,it was written by a Raider fan.I was amazed at how objective and spot on he was.
> 
> HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.
> 
> now that sentence there WAS mine,the rest here below is NOT my post though.AGAIN,it is from a Raiders fan i found while doing research on their situation about if they will stay in oakland or move to Vegas is HOW i came across this beautifully written piece by him below.
> 
> This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.
> 
> OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.
> 
> as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
> gives standing ovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this post cause it is from a Raider fan who basically said EVERYTHING that "I" have been saying all these years.he nailed it,I could not have said it any better. you can pretend sealy,that it is just me and alex in the world who see  the truth that it is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal or that Goddel does not have his head up Robert Krafts ass,but i assure you,this post here  was NOT written by me.Does this look ANYTHING like my formatting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The relationship between all the owners and Goodell is suspect. The NFL is self   perpetuating and whatever suits the bottom line will be on the front burner all the time. I have no qualms about that, especially since sports is essentially entertainment and nothing more.
> 
> I have to laugh every time I here an announcer proclaim "nobody does it better" or "XYZ" sets an NFL record  as if the fan is supposed to feel like he is witnessing something historic.
> 
> Fact is, there is a bottom line, an amount of money that needs to be generated and players who need to get paid.
> 
> It is a business.
> 
> The fact that Tom Brady cheats, that another player takes drugs or is a murderer  trumps good values and examples for children to follow. Poor reality but that is exactly what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you nailed it.
> Since i could not get any response from Sealy on this,would like YOU to comment and give me some feedback onthis post where i copied and pasted that Raiders excellent objective  post in post#145   here of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be curious to see what Alex has to say too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what I dont understand is WHY i have to ask him about that post by that raiders fan that says exactly what i been saying the last two years that goddel has his head up krafts ass cause you wont comment on his post by him especially when it is a VERY good,well thought out informative piece.
Click to expand...

Pooper says he called the rams move and the year. He said you were off by a year he wasn't. He was right.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost two pages of blah, blah, blah! One question: If the Super Bowls are rigged, how can anyone cheat? It is all predetermined.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you interrupting the bromance bro?
> 
> Hey, ram wants me to ask you why you lie? Just explain your original position and I'll explain it to him. Since he has you on block I have to be middle man
Click to expand...


I don't lie.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost two pages of blah, blah, blah! One question: If the Super Bowls are rigged, how can anyone cheat? It is all predetermined.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you interrupting the bromance bro?
> 
> Hey, ram wants me to ask you why you lie? Just explain your original position and I'll explain it to him. Since he has you on block I have to be middle man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't lie.
Click to expand...

Ram, he said he doesn't lie.  But isn't that what a liar would say?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done.ALL excellent points.
> 
> Did you see this earlier post of mine below? this long post here below is NOT mine though is the thing,it was written by a Raider fan.I was amazed at how objective and spot on he was.
> 
> HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.
> 
> now that sentence there WAS mine,the rest here below is NOT my post though.AGAIN,it is from a Raiders fan i found while doing research on their situation about if they will stay in oakland or move to Vegas is HOW i came across this beautifully written piece by him below.
> 
> This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.
> 
> OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.
> 
> as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
> gives standing ovation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this post cause it is from a Raider fan who basically said EVERYTHING that "I" have been saying all these years.he nailed it,I could not have said it any better. you can pretend sealy,that it is just me and alex in the world who see  the truth that it is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal or that Goddel does not have his head up Robert Krafts ass,but i assure you,this post here  was NOT written by me.Does this look ANYTHING like my formatting ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The relationship between all the owners and Goodell is suspect. The NFL is self   perpetuating and whatever suits the bottom line will be on the front burner all the time. I have no qualms about that, especially since sports is essentially entertainment and nothing more.
> 
> I have to laugh every time I here an announcer proclaim "nobody does it better" or "XYZ" sets an NFL record  as if the fan is supposed to feel like he is witnessing something historic.
> 
> Fact is, there is a bottom line, an amount of money that needs to be generated and players who need to get paid.
> 
> It is a business.
> 
> The fact that Tom Brady cheats, that another player takes drugs or is a murderer  trumps good values and examples for children to follow. Poor reality but that is exactly what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you nailed it.
> Since i could not get any response from Sealy on this,would like YOU to comment and give me some feedback onthis post where i copied and pasted that Raiders excellent objective  post in post#145   here of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be curious to see what Alex has to say too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what I dont understand is WHY i have to ask him about that post by that raiders fan that says exactly what i been saying the last two years that goddel has his head up krafts ass cause you wont comment on his post by him especially when it is a VERY good,well thought out informative piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pooper says he called the rams move and the year. He said you were off by a year he wasn't. He was right.
Click to expand...


Dude you did not ask him the correct question i told you to ask.grrrrrrrrrrrr

we are not talking about the Rams here,I thought I made that clear?
My QUESTION for him i wanted you to ask him is about his lovers anquitys and rightwinger he has his head up the ass of,not about the  Rams.

I said earlier a couple of times that was the ONE thing that Pooper got correct on and that I was wrong about was that he did correctly say the Rams would be in LA in 2016 and I said 2015. That is the ONE thing Pooper HAS always been truthful on.everything else he says about me has always been one lie after another about me such as telling rightwinger he somehow owns me.

I was not asking you to ask him about the Rams. what I WAS asking you to ask him was how is it as he stated on my Jeff Fisher thread,that rightwinger and anquity owns me as he told rightwinger?  you missed my earlier post where i said that rightwinger has ALWAYS said the Rams are still playing in st louis this year as evidenced by this thread title. 

that is proof that he is USMB'S resident troll the fact he is the ONLY poster at this site that still lives in denial that they are in LA.  He said rightwinger owns me yet rightwinger as this thread title proves,trolls everyday saying the rams are still playing in st louis this year cause he is butthurt that contrary to poopers lies,.I always OWN rightwinger.

He also said anquity owns me as well when all he ever did was change the subject all the time on that thread as he has done the last two years when I have asked him the question-what was it you were saying about the Rams never coming back to LA.He changes the subject all the time when i ask him that question cause he is too buttthurt to admit i took him to school on that obviously.

so the correct question i want you to ask him is WHY does he lie that anquity and rightwinger own me when those two trolls said they would never come back to LA. and where does he come up with this logic that rightwinger owns me when pooper and rightwinger cant even agree what city the Rams are playing in this year? comedy gold.


I might have been off by one year on the Rams coming back to LA but I was 100 times more closer to the truth than his lovers rightwinger and anquity though who said they would NEVER come back yet to poopers logic,those two own me even though him and rightwinger cant even agree in what city the rams are playing in this year? PRICELESS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost two pages of blah, blah, blah! One question: If the Super Bowls are rigged, how can anyone cheat? It is all predetermined.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you interrupting the bromance bro?
> 
> Hey, ram wants me to ask you why you lie? Just explain your original position and I'll explain it to him. Since he has you on block I have to be middle man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ram, he said he doesn't lie.  But isn't that what a liar would say?
Click to expand...

exactly.well said. well as i just got done saying,he WAS truthful about that saying he did say the Rams would be back in LA in 2016 where I said they would be back in 2015.I was wrong,he was right on that.i have never denied that.

That is the ONE thing he has always been truthful on,everything else he has said about me is always one lie after another such as his latest lie  recently that rightwinger and anquity somehow own me when they both said the Rams would NEVER come back to LA. YET according to pooper,those two trolls SOMEHOW own me?comedy gold.

see how pooper lies about me all the time?  this is the answer i would like you to ask him because i would just LOVE to hear his warped logic answer he gives.i mean how is it that rightwinger owns me when him and rightwinger cant even agree which city the rams are playing in this year obviously?

comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on my Raiders thread but i will put it here as well since I know nobody reads the stuff i post there. this is a short two minute video that if you watch,for the people who are so sure the raiders are going to be in vegas and get the approved votes by the owners in march,i would not bet the house on that.i would seriously  think again.
> 
> I can understand though WHY so many people think the raiders are going to vegas because if you go by what the LAMESTREAM media tells you,they say its a slam dunk,a done deal,that they are as good as gone. WHY people believe what the media tells them is beyond me because if you recall,last year they were ALSO saying that CARSON was a done deal for the raiders and chargers and that st louis was the only city that had a viable stadium plan.how did THAT one turn out? WHO was right,ME or the lamestream media? and Pooper actually took carson seriously as did his lover rightwinger as i have proved on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> also from reading this article here,if I was a betting man,I would NEVER put my money on the owners voting approval for them.
> 
> 
> Again we are here to report that not only is the Raiders move to Vegas not a done deal, according to multiple sources around the league, the odds may actually be less than 50-50 that the move is approved, and even if it is approved there are still so many details unsettled that Mark Davis’ deal with Vegas could easily fall apart.
> 
> http://journalstar.com/…/article_8beac578-5fc8-5e4b-9f38-ca…
> 
> oh and a few other reasons why I am confidant Vegas will never happen is people around here dont seem to understand that Vegas is the most poor city in america,that people are working two jobs to stay afloat. the NFL is all about money,how are they going to get them buy PSL licences being so broke? plus the NFL will lose money with them in vegas cause it is all about tv revenue.with nobody in vegas watching the games,the NFL loses money cause the advertisers dont have anybody to see the commericals that generate revenue for the NFL in the local market. so they are counting on tourists to come there to go see the games. tourists seriously? you think after staying out real late on a saturday night in the wee hours they are going to want to get up early in the morning on a sunday and  go see a game?
> 
> Nobody here has considered ANY of these facts and thats not their fault because the lamestream media never mentions ANY of this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you bring up some good points.....NFL in competition for the gambling capital of the world. Those two industries will vie for recognition and market share of $$$ and interest.
> 
> Besides they already had their share of football.
Click to expand...


where did you find that? i sure wish "I" could have been at that game.

this is the first time i have EVER seen the mainstream media give an objective,non biased view on the Raiders move to vegas.good to see them for once not holding back facts.  people who think vegas is a done deal really need to listen to this excellent informative newscast in this video from channel 9. I love the part where he says -we all thought carson was a done deal.
Kevin Eastman - One of the most interesting videos I've... | Facebook


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on my Raiders thread but i will put it here as well since I know nobody reads the stuff i post there. this is a short two minute video that if you watch,for the people who are so sure the raiders are going to be in vegas and get the approved votes by the owners in march,i would not bet the house on that.i would seriously  think again.
> 
> I can understand though WHY so many people think the raiders are going to vegas because if you go by what the LAMESTREAM media tells you,they say its a slam dunk,a done deal,that they are as good as gone. WHY people believe what the media tells them is beyond me because if you recall,last year they were ALSO saying that CARSON was a done deal for the raiders and chargers and that st louis was the only city that had a viable stadium plan.how did THAT one turn out? WHO was right,ME or the lamestream media? and Pooper actually took carson seriously as did his lover rightwinger as i have proved on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> also from reading this article here,if I was a betting man,I would NEVER put my money on the owners voting approval for them.
> 
> 
> Again we are here to report that not only is the Raiders move to Vegas not a done deal, according to multiple sources around the league, the odds may actually be less than 50-50 that the move is approved, and even if it is approved there are still so many details unsettled that Mark Davis’ deal with Vegas could easily fall apart.
> 
> http://journalstar.com/…/article_8beac578-5fc8-5e4b-9f38-ca…
> 
> oh and a few other reasons why I am confidant Vegas will never happen is people around here dont seem to understand that Vegas is the most poor city in america,that people are working two jobs to stay afloat. the NFL is all about money,how are they going to get them buy PSL licences being so broke? plus the NFL will lose money with them in vegas cause it is all about tv revenue.with nobody in vegas watching the games,the NFL loses money cause the advertisers dont have anybody to see the commericals that generate revenue for the NFL in the local market. so they are counting on tourists to come there to go see the games. tourists seriously? you think after staying out real late on a saturday night in the wee hours they are going to want to get up early in the morning on a sunday and  go see a game?
> 
> Nobody here has considered ANY of these facts and thats not their fault because the lamestream media never mentions ANY of this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you bring up some good points.....NFL in competition for the gambling capital of the world. Those two industries will vie for recognition and market share of $$$ and interest.
> 
> Besides they already had their share of football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did you find that? i sure wish "I" could have been at that game.
> 
> this is the first time i have EVER seen the mainstream media give an objective,non biased view on the Raiders move to vegas.good to see them for once not holding back facts.  people who think vegas is a done deal really need to listen to this excellent informative newscast in this video from channel 9. I love the part where he says -we all thought carson was a done deal.
> Kevin Eastman - One of the most interesting videos I've... | Facebook
Click to expand...

Wow filed papers....maybe it will be a good thing


More football from Vegas


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on my Raiders thread but i will put it here as well since I know nobody reads the stuff i post there. this is a short two minute video that if you watch,for the people who are so sure the raiders are going to be in vegas and get the approved votes by the owners in march,i would not bet the house on that.i would seriously  think again.
> 
> I can understand though WHY so many people think the raiders are going to vegas because if you go by what the LAMESTREAM media tells you,they say its a slam dunk,a done deal,that they are as good as gone. WHY people believe what the media tells them is beyond me because if you recall,last year they were ALSO saying that CARSON was a done deal for the raiders and chargers and that st louis was the only city that had a viable stadium plan.how did THAT one turn out? WHO was right,ME or the lamestream media? and Pooper actually took carson seriously as did his lover rightwinger as i have proved on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> also from reading this article here,if I was a betting man,I would NEVER put my money on the owners voting approval for them.
> 
> 
> Again we are here to report that not only is the Raiders move to Vegas not a done deal, according to multiple sources around the league, the odds may actually be less than 50-50 that the move is approved, and even if it is approved there are still so many details unsettled that Mark Davis’ deal with Vegas could easily fall apart.
> 
> http://journalstar.com/…/article_8beac578-5fc8-5e4b-9f38-ca…
> 
> oh and a few other reasons why I am confidant Vegas will never happen is people around here dont seem to understand that Vegas is the most poor city in america,that people are working two jobs to stay afloat. the NFL is all about money,how are they going to get them buy PSL licences being so broke? plus the NFL will lose money with them in vegas cause it is all about tv revenue.with nobody in vegas watching the games,the NFL loses money cause the advertisers dont have anybody to see the commericals that generate revenue for the NFL in the local market. so they are counting on tourists to come there to go see the games. tourists seriously? you think after staying out real late on a saturday night in the wee hours they are going to want to get up early in the morning on a sunday and  go see a game?
> 
> Nobody here has considered ANY of these facts and thats not their fault because the lamestream media never mentions ANY of this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you bring up some good points.....NFL in competition for the gambling capital of the world. Those two industries will vie for recognition and market share of $$$ and interest.
> 
> Besides they already had their share of football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did you find that? i sure wish "I" could have been at that game.
> 
> this is the first time i have EVER seen the mainstream media give an objective,non biased view on the Raiders move to vegas.good to see them for once not holding back facts.  people who think vegas is a done deal really need to listen to this excellent informative newscast in this video from channel 9. I love the part where he says -we all thought carson was a done deal.
> Kevin Eastman - One of the most interesting videos I've... | Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow filed papers....maybe it will be a good thing
> 
> 
> More football from Vegas
Click to expand...


damn,as  i said before,I sure wish I had been at that game.a mans dream in heaven.lol


sealybobo I am still waiting for you to contact pooper on my last two posts of those questions for you to pose to him about his lovers rightwinger and anquity.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there's an expansion draft coming. The NFL is going to add many teams. One in mexico, Europe and Canada.
> 
> Think about how much more ratings the NFL would get if they sent a different team over every week for 15 weeks. When you go to Europe the next week you get a bi week.
> 
> Anyways, please let's move on from the rams chargers and raiders. Let's talk about Atlanta's chances of winning against the Patriots.
> 
> The game is in Texas. No home court advantage.
> 
> If Brady isn't the goat isn't at least new england the greatest dynasty in football?
> 
> I don't think normal people care about new england cheating. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. And all the classics you watch were cheaters too. Dirty. Joe Montana played with deflated balls all the time. Everyone did. What you think bradys the first to think of that?
> 
> And if Tom's not the goat he's the coat. Coolest of all time.
> 
> Now unblock pooper and watch the God damn Superbowl. You're only punishing yourself retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense the truth hurts that the patriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,these games are phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and you are calling ME the retard for sticking to watching the classics games when the game was not corrupt as it is now and not watching the superbowl? priceless.
> 
> I have never denied that there is a chance that someday the NFL could be in europe but whats the point of bringing that up since i never denied it?
> 
> Oh and AFTER today,okay,I promise I at least will stop talking about the raiders,chargers and rams in LA saga that is UNLESS you want to keep ot going.lol
> 
> but here it is all black and white of proof what a moron pooper is.here he is saying he seriously though the raiders had a chance of being in LA this year.sorry but anybody who thinks the raiders are ever going back to LA again is a compete complete stupid fuck moron as rightwinger and pooper have proven in spades in this ENTIRE thread.
> 
> Here he is saying that LA could have THREE TEAMS. See I did not lie,POOPER has again.
> 
> 
> post#1084 to post#  1086 here in black and white.
> 
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> so MY question NOW is  pooper going to commit PERJURY and say he never said that carson was for real and did not ignore the multiple times i posted on that thread it was a toxic landdump and would never happen?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriot thing is nothing compared to.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay unlike pooper,you actually make a good point here on biggest scandals in sports history but you know what? you are only helping me in the process to prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal .That is because i said brady is in the same catagory as barry bonds,a fraud and cheater who had to cheat to achive greatness. while this scandal and barry bonds as well tainted baseball and has put a black eye on it to this day it is not near as bad as deflategate because these are two different players from two different teams. their managers did not know about it nor do their owners PLUS the cheats have been in MULTIPLE scandals time after time over the years with their head coach behind it all and the backing of the owner.
> 
> I have said this many times in the past so you just helped prove my case FOR me in the process.
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Roger Clemons.
> Sammy Sosa.
> Mark Mcguire.
> Lance Armstrong.
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck
> chicago black sox
> robert kraft,
> new england patriots
> what do all these people have in common?
> You guessed it. cheetas.
> 
> Oh and I see you got desperatewhen I had you backed up against the wall earlier on this  and tried to convince yourself they are no different than teams in the past trying to convince yourself they all cheat,yeah they all cheat thats WHY shady brady is the only future hall of fame quarterback that DOZENS of former athletes are saying is a cheater.
> 
> If thats what  makes you feel better and able to sleep better at night trying to convince yourself it is not even in the top 15 scandals of all time and that they are no different than other teams,then keep on lying to yourself to make yourself feel better than a game that is near and dear to you has not been tainted and goodel does not have his up roger krafts ass.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When this isn't even on your list I know you have no idea about what makes a top sports scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the Patriots are even top 15 but this scandal is one of the biggest in sports history.  And you didn't even mention it?  I think you aren't fair and balanced at all.
> 
> And Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure.  So their cheating isn't even cheating.  Not REAL cheating.
> 
> If you can show me they threw one of those superbowls that I might be interested in seeing.  But all of their cheating was to help them win.  If you aint cheating you aint trying.  I'll read  your playbook too stupid cover it up.
> 
> Has any team ever threw a Superbowl?  I mean besides the Seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealyhobo: "Tom Brady did better after they blew the balls up to their normal pressure. So their cheating isn't even cheating. Not REAL cheating."
> 
> There are three things I have observed about you: 1. You are ChrisL's throwaway who you go running to whenever she gets bored and wants to play a symbolic ball of yarn; 2. You are papagergio's forum wife who you wish to please with every keystroke thereby making you  a weakling and a sycophant, 3. You are a Patriot/Brady apologist who makes excuses for the cheating and the lying don e by both Brady and the patriots.
> 
> Your latest statement is of course a great deal of baloney. Indeed, Reggie Wayne, yea he actually [played with Brady says the following: Wayne, now an analyst with NFL Network, said Brady should not be named MVP, no matter what his level of play is this season. "There is no way Tom Brady can win MVP because he was caught cheating this year."
> 
> Bitter ex-Patriots employee: Brady can't win the MVP because he cheated
> 
> Now go back to talking wigger, petting your puppy and keep dreaming of chrisL.
Click to expand...


well i see sealy has left the building so that being the case,you mentioning chris's name,that lady is a psychotic nut case,she really scares me the way she goes into meltdown and has temper tantrems when the truth abotu brady and the cheatriots are exposed. the way she takes is to personal as though he is like a family member or soemthing is just scary.

I have seen others say to her before in the past as well that they have found her to always be reasonable and objective on other subjects they talk to her about so why she has to be so childish over facts about them being cheaters they dont understand either.

I have no doubt the way she takes it so personal you would not want to be in a dark alley with her at night cause if you were and bashed her team calling them cheaters,she would take out a knife and stab you to death.i am SERIOUS,I am not kidding,you just got to watch her meltdowns to see how unstable she is about it all.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on my Raiders thread but i will put it here as well since I know nobody reads the stuff i post there. this is a short two minute video that if you watch,for the people who are so sure the raiders are going to be in vegas and get the approved votes by the owners in march,i would not bet the house on that.i would seriously  think again.
> 
> I can understand though WHY so many people think the raiders are going to vegas because if you go by what the LAMESTREAM media tells you,they say its a slam dunk,a done deal,that they are as good as gone. WHY people believe what the media tells them is beyond me because if you recall,last year they were ALSO saying that CARSON was a done deal for the raiders and chargers and that st louis was the only city that had a viable stadium plan.how did THAT one turn out? WHO was right,ME or the lamestream media? and Pooper actually took carson seriously as did his lover rightwinger as i have proved on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also from reading this article here,if I was a betting man,I would NEVER put my money on the owners voting approval for them.
> 
> 
> Again we are here to report that not only is the Raiders move to Vegas not a done deal, according to multiple sources around the league, the odds may actually be less than 50-50 that the move is approved, and even if it is approved there are still so many details unsettled that Mark Davis’ deal with Vegas could easily fall apart.
> 
> http://journalstar.com/…/article_8beac578-5fc8-5e4b-9f38-ca…
> 
> oh and a few other reasons why I am confidant Vegas will never happen is people around here dont seem to understand that Vegas is the most poor city in america,that people are working two jobs to stay afloat. the NFL is all about money,how are they going to get them buy PSL licences being so broke? plus the NFL will lose money with them in vegas cause it is all about tv revenue.with nobody in vegas watching the games,the NFL loses money cause the advertisers dont have anybody to see the commericals that generate revenue for the NFL in the local market. so they are counting on tourists to come there to go see the games. tourists seriously? you think after staying out real late on a saturday night in the wee hours they are going to want to get up early in the morning on a sunday and  go see a game?
> 
> Nobody here has considered ANY of these facts and thats not their fault because the lamestream media never mentions ANY of this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you bring up some good points.....NFL in competition for the gambling capital of the world. Those two industries will vie for recognition and market share of $$$ and interest.
> 
> Besides they already had their share of football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did you find that? i sure wish "I" could have been at that game.
> 
> this is the first time i have EVER seen the mainstream media give an objective,non biased view on the Raiders move to vegas.good to see them for once not holding back facts.  people who think vegas is a done deal really need to listen to this excellent informative newscast in this video from channel 9. I love the part where he says -we all thought carson was a done deal.
> Kevin Eastman - One of the most interesting videos I've... | Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow filed papers....maybe it will be a good thing
> 
> 
> More football from Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> damn,as  i said before,I sure wish I had been at that game.a mans dream in heaven.lol
> 
> 
> sealybobo I am still waiting for you to contact pooper on my last two posts of those questions for you to pose to him about his lovers rightwinger and anquity.lol
Click to expand...


sealybobo how come you are ignoring LALAMBSFAN911INSIDEJOB?

He still can't figure out why rightwinger and a couple other people own him. 

Of course he reads my posts and is obsessed with what I have to say. I wonder why he feels the need to ask others what he is afraid to do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

btw pooper stop making up lies that i said you never said the rams would not come back to LA everytime i say that ANQUITY AND RIGHTWINGER said they would never come back.i have never denied you said they would and i have never denied you said they would be in 2016 and i have never denied i was off by one year saying it would be 2015,sealy saw himself where i posted where i ADMITTED many times on that thread i was off by a year.

what I HAVE called you out on for being a moron and have proven you to be a moron that you ignore is you have this fucked up logic your bed lovers rightwinger and anquity own me when THEY said they would never come back so its hysterical you think they own me when they have NEVER admitted they were wrong on this and you lost your credibility saying rightwinger owns me when you two trolls obviously cannot even agree what city that are playing in this year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and since I know YOU are reading my posts and talking to yourself actually fooling yourself into thinking i read your drivel anymore, AGAIN  i have never said you were an idiot for saying the rams were never coming back,I HAVE said that many times to your bed lovers,the two stupid fucks anquity and rightwinger OBVIOUSLY but i have never said you were one of them.

what i HAVE said is you were a stupid fuck for taking carson seriously back then thinking the raiders had a chance whatsoever of ever coming back to LA since you were an idiot and ignored all my posts back then there was no chance in hell of that happening cause 1.the carson site was a toxic landdump and 2,there is no way in hell the raiders will ever be back in LA as long as Davis is the owner cause they hate the davis family.

YOU said the Rams AND the RAIDERS would be back in LA like the dumbfuck you are ignoring those facts i posted back then WHY that will never happen with the raiders.blatantly ignoring me when i said at LEAST three times back then,that CARSON was a hoax.you actually thought carson had a chance though as i proved earler,that is WHY i call you out for being a dumbfuck.it has NOTHING to do with the Rams.



i sure wish sealy would come back so i would know what kind of dodgeball game you are playing in avoiding that pesky little fact but it looks like he has left the building and I will have to wait till the future to read your posts many months down the road and then you watch you claim cause i did that,that i dont have you on ignore of course no doubt.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone farted in here.^
> 
> btw pooper stop making up lies that i said you never said the rams would not come back to LA everytime i say that ANQUITY AND RIGHTWINGER said they would never come back.i have never denied you said they would and i have never denied you said they would be in 2016 and i have never denied i was off by one year saying it would be 2015,sealy saw himself where i posted where i ADMITTED many times on that thread i was off by a year.
> 
> what I HAVE called you out on for being a moron and have proven you to be a moron that you ignore is you have this fucked up logic your bed lovers rightwinger and anquity own me when THEY said they would never come back so its hysterical you think they own me when they have NEVER admitted they were wrong on this and you lost your credibility saying rightwinger owns me when you two trolls obviously cannot even agree what city that are playing in this year.



You keep proving how much rightwinger owns your silly punk ass! Keep crying and having Sealybobo run to ask me questions! LOL! You aren't man enough to post to me so you take the chicken's way out. Scum bucket liar! You dont have me on ignore you lying sack of donkey crap! LOL! Keep lying asshole!


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> oh and since I know YOU are reading my posts and talking to yourself actually fooling yourself into thinking i read your drivel anymore, AGAIN  i have never said you were an idiot for saying the rams were never coming back,I HAVE said that many times to your bed lovers,the two stupid fucks anquity and rightwinger OBVIOUSLY but i have never said you were one of them.
> 
> what i HAVE said is you were a stupid fuck for taking carson seriously back then thinking the raiders had a chance whatsoever of ever coming back to LA since you were an idiot and ignored all my posts back then there was no chance in hell of that happening cause 1.the carson site was a toxic landdump and 2,there is no way in hell the raiders will ever be back in LA as long as Davis is the owner cause they hate the davis family. YOU said the Rams AND the RAIDERS would be back in LA like the dumbfuck you are ignoring those facts i posted back then WHY that will never happen with the raiders.
> 
> 
> 
> i sure wish sealy would come back so i would know what kind of dodgeball game you are playing in avoiding thta pesky little fact but it looks like he has left the building and I will have to wait till the future to read your posts many months down the road and then you watch you claim cause i did that,that i dont have you on ignore of course no doubt.



LOL! reading my posts again, you chicken shit liar. Why don't you have Alex ask questions for you since Sealy is smart enough not to or wait why don't you man up instead of playing six year old games!  LOL!


----------

